# Official Raw Discussion Thread 2/28



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Should be a good show.

I hope we find out tonight whether we are getting a MITB ladder match at Mania this year.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I look forward to the Undertaker/HHH build tonight a lot, should be awesome.

^^^And yeh, please announce the MITB ladder match at Mania tonight.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I Can't wait for Raw tonight.

HHH/Undertaker build up is very interesting thing.

And maybe there will be some Rock/Cena ?*


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

The Miz and CM Punk and Alex Riley vs John Cena and Randy Orton and John Morrison in a 6 man tag team match.

Eve(c) vs Nikki Bella with Brie Bella for the Divas Championship.

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus.

Yoshi Tatsu vs Ted DiBiase.

Triple H open up the show.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Another 10 min. Haitch/Taker staredown, which will be replayed completely on NXT, Superstars and SD.

Their WM 27 match also needs be built up in-ring wise, therefore they need to squash some Jabronis. I think Punk and ADR won't mind doing the job. They could even fly Jericho in, so Haitch can personally congratualte him on the release of his new book.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking forward to this Raw episode, hopefully Rock will be there live and not via satellite (if he does appear). Oh, and hopefully some MITB qualifying matches will be held, just to make sure that there will be MITB match at WM.



morris3333 said:


> Yoshi Tatsu vs Ted DiBiase.


That match is more likely to happen on Superstars, imo. But i won't be surprised if it's happening on Raw, Ted getting a screen time is always a good thing to me, heh.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Who else will help in the burial of Sheamus tonight? TUNE IN TO FIND OUT!!!21211!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

you know, looking at that HHH picture, he'd really make an excellent water pokemon 


anyhoo, looking forward to raw tonight, road to wrestlemania needs to get into gear


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Should be a great show. There is a lot going on right now.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Can't wait for RAW. but not looking forward to...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH promo. Cena/Rock stuff. I'm excited.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

the only thing that interests me will be Rock's reply to Cena (probably will be a taped segment though) HHH will open the show with a long drawn out 20 minute return promo which will start interesting, then drag out and like the rest of the feud with the Undertaker will be long, drawn out, have a lot of hype and end up being a tad disappointing, better luck next year WWE.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I just hope wwe actually tries to build up orton/punk.. Last week the annoucers got to build up their feud 25xs more.
Something personal needs to happen , wwe done something with punk/rey at mania, the way its heading now is constant orton wanting to beat up punk and punk keep on brining up 2008.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for raw tonight.
> 
> The Miz and CM Punk and Alex Riley vs John Cena and Randy Orton and John Morrison in a 6 man tag team match.
> 
> ...


Raw need to do more big time tag matches - they are nearly always entertaining and manage to further feud interaction without letting the rivalries grow stale in the build up to the PPV.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Balls. I forgot about Triple H. I hope he doesn't take over the whole fucking show... ¬_¬


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, 25 minute Triple H promo. I've been marking all week!


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

I am very excited for the Triple H/Undertaker build up tonight. Besides that, hopefully The Rock will be a part of the show. I think they will use the titantron variation. I am also interested in the reaction of Jerry Lawler / Michael Cole regarding their WM-Challenge Promo last week.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Oh yeah, 25 minute Triple H promo. I've been marking all week!


Everytime you complain about Triple H, he'll bury an up and coming star.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't watch it tonight getting on a Plane to L A I'n a hour


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

The wording on WWE.com, to me at least "Tune into Raw to hear The Rock's entire response" suggests its a taped response. Hope not though.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I highly doubt Rock is going to be there live.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I have a feeling we will see one of those shitty pre-taped promos from rock tonight

no doubt people will be screaming in pleasure at every word he says even if the promo completely sucks.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

And no doubt numerous shitty non taped promos from John Cena.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Urghh, can we just give Roborton's segments to Triple H instead?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> HHH promo. Cena/Rock stuff. I'm excited.


Couldn't agree more. I'd love to see Rocky there in person but I doubt it. Ah well, finally getting to hear what Trips has to say for himself is more than enough for me.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

bboy said:


> I have a feeling we will see one of those shitty pre-taped promos from rock tonight
> 
> no doubt people will be screaming in pleasure at every word he says even if the promo completely sucks.


This guy is on dope. LOL.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

bboy said:


> I have a feeling we will see one of those shitty pre-taped promos from rock tonight
> 
> no doubt people will be screaming in pleasure at every word he says even if the promo completely sucks.


Do us a favor...Shut up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has said this. 
But I'm hoping for a Rock parody of a Cena Rap. Hahahaha!
Just a little fun like this:


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Rock rapping would be incredibly funny.

I still remember that classic line: "Booker T and Shane - the punk ass sucka and the silver spoon motha fucka!"

Of course he won't say something like that, but it would be good enough...


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

WWE has just tweeted the following:

"TONIGHT on #WWE Raw: @TheRock answers @JohnCena's stinging comments. What will go down? Find out LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

rock on raw? sounds like a good show


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Rock will probably appear via satellite or something. It'd be weird having him show up every other week. Don't really know what to expect from tonight other than some Trips/Taker build. Other than that its wide open. I hope they start the Cena/Miz feud for real and stop wasting time with stupid tag matches.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

bboy said:


> WWE has just tweeted the following:
> 
> "TONIGHT on #WWE Raw: @TheRock answers @JohnCena's stinging comments. What will go down? Find out LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network"


Why couldn't WWE have said that last week! Be like " @JohnCena answers @The Rock's stinging comments" then ppl would be like "STING....ing comments, 2.21.11 is sting!"


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

My tv guide preview says HHH reveals why he returned to challenge taker at WM. So basically that says this week HHH will talk! Or he'll just point to a picture of hbk then a picture of the wm logo.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Build up to HHH/Taker should be great.

I hope Rock is there in person but seeing him cut a promo should be great regardless.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

http://www.whosay.com/DwayneJohnson/photos/14018

Expect some electrifying greatness!


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a feeling that we are going to have a surprise appearance of Daffney.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Why couldn't WWE have said that last week! Be like " @JohnCena answers @The Rock's stinging comments" then ppl would be like "STING....ing comments, 2.21.11 is sting!"


:lmao! Awesome is what this is.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

dxbender said:


> My tv guide preview says HHH reveals why he returned to challenge taker at WM. So basically that says this week HHH will talk! Or he'll just point to a picture of hbk then a picture of the wm logo.


Haha, reminds me of Jericho and his "Me Want Title Match."

I would think if the Rock is on RAW tonight, it'll be via satellite. However, having both Cena and the Rock in the same ring at the same time this close to Wrestlemania would be epic. 

There's a lot going on as far as current story lines and the potential to start some new ones. I just hope nothing gets rushed like we usually see happen. 

I wonder if they'll announce a Money in the Bank tonight?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well now I'm starting to think that he's actually going to be there. Please Rock!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Isn't CM Punk going to savagely "hurt" Randy Orton this week? That's what he effectively promised the world!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm expecting a good show tonight, but I was last week too and we all know how that turned out...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

dxbender said:


> My tv guide preview says HHH reveals why he returned to challenge taker at WM. So basically that says this week HHH will talk! *Or he'll just point to a picture of hbk then a picture of the wm logo.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler and Vickie to Raw tonight?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

John Cena on Twitter is teasing a Rock/Cena face off on Raw:

asherz92
@JohnCena Will I see a Rock-Cena face off tonight?
7 hours ago 

John Cena
@asherz92 maybe we will. Its in buffalo. Ill be there. We will see if dwayne can fit it into his sched.
7 hours ago via TweetCaster


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

D.M.N. said:


> John Cena on Twitter is teasing a Rock/Cena face off on Raw:
> 
> asherz92
> @JohnCena Will I see a Rock-Cena face off tonight?
> ...


If it happens it will be EXPLOSIVE


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Should be another solid show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> John Cena on Twitter is teasing a Rock/Cena face off on Raw:
> 
> asherz92
> @JohnCena Will I see a Rock-Cena face off tonight?
> ...


Like a lot of people are saying, I don't think a face off will happen til Mania. 
This shouldn't be wasted on a RAW, one of the biggest moments in WWE history 
(not using it as loosely as Cole does all the time) should happen at WM!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Isn't CM Punk going to savagely "hurt" Randy Orton this week? That's what he effectively promised the world!


I forgot about that. Maybe he will handcuff him to the ropes and then threaten to squeeze the last drop of baby oil out of his bottle, thus forcing him to be wrecked with pain and unable to live life anymore. Then Punk will hit him with a sledgehammer and menacingly walk away with Nexus in tow......

So much to look forward to tonight. HHH/Taker, Rock/Cena and of course Orton/Punk. I really love RTWM time in WWE!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Prepare to be electrified everyone the Rock is on Raw tonight!!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

via a telecom.


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

tonight should be an awesome raw cant wait


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

2 weeks ago due to The Rock the show was very YAY 

Last week I felt the last hour was very WTF

This week I'm hoping it goes back to the former. Some solid matches and some build up to Mania - which no doubt it will have! 

Shame I've got to be up at 8am


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Isn't CM Punk going to savagely "hurt" Randy Orton this week? That's what he effectively promised the world!


He said if Orton appeared next week(meaning today) that he would cause he said Orton wasn't there last week but he was so that changes all his plans. But if he tries anything on Orton, we have Merriman as backup lol.He's gonna be at this show for sure since it's in Buffalo.



Human Nature said:


> Like a lot of people are saying, I don't think a face off will happen til Mania.
> This shouldn't be wasted on a RAW, one of the biggest moments in WWE history
> (not using it as loosely as Cole does all the time) should happen at WM!


I see Rock actually appearing but they'll do some sort of running gag where every time we have a chance to see Cena-Rock in same place at same time, something goes wrong that messes up them seeing each other lol.

The biggest one will be Cena calls rock out in middle of the ring but Miz comes out and takes out Cena and eventually we get a Miz-Rock faceoff on Raw, so we save the Rock-Cena one for WM.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

surely michael cole and jerry lawler won't be doing commentary together tonight?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I see it being that Cole is too "scared" to do commentary and King is doing something else so we'll end up getting Matthews and someone else(Regal!).


I really hope we don't have Cole-King on commentary ever again together cause they'll spend 90% of the time talking about how they hate each other then it ends with cole being like "I'm a broadcast journalist, I'm just going to let these personal issues go and do my job"


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I forgot about that. Maybe he will handcuff him to the ropes and then threaten to squeeze the last drop of baby oil out of his bottle, thus forcing him to be wrecked with pain and unable to live life anymore. Then Punk will hit him with a sledgehammer and menacingly walk away with Nexus in tow......


Punk vs. Orton, Baby Oil-On-A-Pole, Wrestlemania


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Watching RAW for one reason and one reason only. Thats for the progress of the cena/rocky storyline. After I see their segment, thens its off to bed for me. Couldnt give a rat's ass about the rest.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Should be a good show.
> 
> I hope we find out tonight whether we are getting a MITB ladder match at Mania this year.


Same here. And if we do, I hope they get rid of the MITB PPV.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can't wait to see Rock's response.

Also can't wait to see Triple H's promo, which will hopefully get me more excited to see what Undertaker will then have to say on SD. I'm pretty sure we all have an idea what Triple H is going to say, but Undertaker... as of now, it's kind of a mystery, though if they go the route I believe they're going with this feud, I'll have an idea on it as well.

Should be a fun week in WWE. Hopefully they finally start kicking off the Edge/Del Rio feud... I mean really, just because it doesn't look like a credible WM World Title feud doesn't mean it has to be that way... and if Taker/Triple H are working on their feud, and Rock is responsible for his own stuff, there should be no reason creative can't focus on a match that needs a great build up. But oh well, they'll probably just be lazy and make it a basic and boring feud... though if Christian does get inserted into the match, it could get interesting. Of course I'm dreaming, but yeah.

Oh well.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Should be a decent show tonight, it better be worth staying up till 4am for anyway.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel John Morrison and John Cena and Randy Orton will face The Miz and CM Punk and Alex Riley in a steel cage match on raw tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have the feeling this will be another sleepfest Raw. 

Anyone know if the rock is at the Arena or just sending in a taped response?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

2 more mins guys!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> I got a feel John Morrison and John Cena and Randy Orton will face The Miz and CM Punk and Alex Riley in a steel cage match on raw tonight.


In a steel cage match? WOW. If this happens tonight, you better make sure you play the lottery this week!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This show better deliver.
Or I'm suing WWE for false hype-ness! Haha. jk.
I think this one will be good!


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

IM READYYY!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's go raw


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

FINALLY...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HERE WE GOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

so how many times this site crashes tonight? i'm thinking...4.5? more? less?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Here we go


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HHH!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Gogogo!!


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

HHH!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Present! Let's get real!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Starting off with Trips. Lets see if he brought his shovel with him too.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

at least 2 crashes


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Gizzame!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG ITS STIN- HHH!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's all about the game and how you play it! 

*


----------



## Legaci (Jan 12, 2010)

First time watching WWE since May last tear, whats new lads?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That's Hunter Hearst Helmsley!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm so sick of this song.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

THE CHAPRONE!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone called Haitch to open. Nice call. 
Ready to hear some words! Great way to start!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

And here comes The Game.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i really wish he'd come out to the king of kings theme


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi there Triple H, maybe you can explain your beef with the UT and why you are not going after Sheamus yeah?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I have to help my cousin with his math work. How was HHH's pop? Didn't seem loud.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

No fireworks = less crowd reaction.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'VE MISSED THIS GUY.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

No Micheal Cole tonight?...son...


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

No Cole im a sad cole miner


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Triple H <--------- BOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I'm so sick of this song.


Yeah, My Time needs to make a return. 
I even like "King of Kings".


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

2 man team of mathews and king


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The Last Outlaw"? Who the hell calls Taker that?


----------



## Banks_ (Feb 16, 2011)

So, will he speak this week?


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

trips as a heel...hopefully...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No Michael Cole?

Not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I forgot how epic Triple H's entrance is.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

What the hell is King talking about? Taker beat Hunter already.......


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Where's Cole?*


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm already tired of seeing Triple H.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Hi there Triple H, maybe you can explain your beef with the UT and why you are not going after Sheamus yeah?


Very obvious.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

King is very wrong about HHH having a chance at ending the streak. 0% chance...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips to borrow a line from the ZOOKEEPAH...you made my fwrien go away


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

lmao at HHH vs Undertaker WM graphic, HHH's pose edited....much? lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ugh triple H


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

The Last Outlaw eh? hmmm.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> I'm already tired of seeing Triple H.


Just leave already.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd doesnt care that much......


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

is it me, or does he need a tan?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

hhh... looking real old


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope trips has a segment where he digs a grave for taker........oh the irony would be glorious and sad


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Matthews is GOLD on commentary.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay start talking HHH nobody cares about you.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Get on with it already.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope we get a serious HHH.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We're coming up on a commercial break, Trips.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *Where's Cole?*


Giving The Miz a baby oil bath


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Yeah, *My Time* needs to make a return.
> I even like "King of Kings".


His best theme by far.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds very career on the line-ish


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> is it me, or does he need a tan?


yeah hes not as tan as usual.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

HHH retirement promo


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

What he say? Someone is using the blender in the kitchen!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Did Matthews screw up already on commentary? He paused for 5 secs while they were showing the graphic of Triple H vs Undertaker.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Am I the only who just doesn't give at all any kind of a crap about this?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice crowd!

And did I just see a Stevie Wonder Sign???
I'm assuming it's because Stevie can see Cena while blindfolded and stuck in a basement.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheamus needs to come out during the Taker/HHH match and screw Triple H out of winning. That way the two can end their feud at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If this is another career vs streak match, ngggghhhhh.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

lol I love the Stevie Wonder "Even he can see U" poster.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Where's Cole?*





Cole and King haven't been getting along lately.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Done everything apart from being the GM


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

man this crowd sucks ass !!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds like another Streak vs Career match


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

trips is leaving


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

HHH would earn much style points if he came out and said "I'M THE CHAPERONE!!!"


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"If ya smellllllllllll!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hhh pretty sure kane has been in wwe longer than you.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

This does not look good guys, HHH is barely getting a response for half the shit he says. The "loved" line, and even the Taker mention didnt get a huge pop


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's why you're going after him? How Sad.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HHH could use some of that botox Undertaker is utilizing these days.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> If this is another career vs streak match, ngggghhhhh.


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow. Instaburial of the entire locker room, and not even in a match.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it just me or HHH doesn't look into it at all and seems really tired?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Ovidswaggle said:


> This does not look good guys, HHH is barely getting a response for half the shit he says. The "loved" line, and even the Taker mention didnt get a huge pop



That's because the WWE crowd is absolutely horrid


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

HHH has no big challenges left. Sheamus kicked him into nigh-retirement, but he has no challenges.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Ugh....another Streak on the line.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Way to put over your locker room.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

VRsick said:


> hhh pretty sure kane has been in wwe longer than you.


lol srs?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A baby could sleep in this audience with no problem.*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well trips there is cena who has not faced taker yet

And this crowd absolutely sucks.......like they are dead


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Crowd are shit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's the only thing we have left...kinda sad


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

crowd seem quiet...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this promo is right on point. they're the last 2 left.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

No challenges left in the locker room huh? Way to put over the future of the business.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so were supposed to ignore that HHH has already been beaten by taker at WM

-_-


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

VRsick said:


> hhh pretty sure kane has been in wwe longer than you.


I think Hunter debuted a few months before Isaac Yankem DDS actually


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

This is getting almost no response again it's unbearable poor HHH


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Wow. Instaburial of the entire locker room, and not even in a match.


NOONE GETS OVER!!!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Two fingered salute? Goodbye WWE PG


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Ummmm Triple H, Cena is also a guy


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Heh. He seems pissed about the shitty crowd. Keeps giving them "pop" lines, and gets nothing back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Striker said:


> Way to put over your locker room.


You're shocked by that?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok this kinda sucks, I'm ready for the new era


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this crowd SUCKS!


----------



## jmore (Nov 17, 2008)

Crowd are dead, mang.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Crowd where you at?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

lol at this crowd.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow this crowd sounds dead

As for the match, I look forward to it. Career vs Streak was always likely but throw in Career vs Career


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Don't be ignorant folks, this crowd is emulating the Japansese ones and respecting what Trips has to say ...


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

God, could this crowd suck any more?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know... this promo is kinda burying everyone by saying no other competitor could give Taker a match.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

You wont end it. though its Triple H..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that crowd is buns. No reaction.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Well that was .. shit


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with this crowd? This is so sad.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Sheamus!


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

"There can be only one" someones been watching his highlander movies on his break..


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Sheamus!!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol HHH was weak OMG SHEAMUSSSS


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

King of Kings pretty much buried the locker room


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WELP, here we go!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I mark for this crowd. Fuck Paul, go 'way with your urge to.....SEAMUS!!!!

too bad you bout to get BURIED son


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Boonage McBoon said:


> lol srs?


both joined in 1995. tho kane was his previous gimmicks.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

There can only be one


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

buried the entire locker room

KING OF LIMES~!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

UH OH! Swerve.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao sheamus


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... that's it? Meh promo...

...oooo, but Sheamus now? Interesting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LOBSTER HEAD!



So, the rematch is going to happen on free TV.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank fuck Sheamus hasn't been forgotten. He's gonna get beat though.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd be sucking, get the rock out there


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

What Sheamus sighting


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i dont blame the crowd this feud stinks of boredom

Ah Sheamus just in time for his weekly burial


----------



## Banks_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Hold it Fella......


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

lol at HHH crying cause he realizes its one of like 3 more times he'll be an active member of the roster appearing on raw.

Yeah, he's really going to win.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Too Many Limes!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus to save this segment.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, this crowd is awkward. I feel uncomfortable for HHH. 

Ok, that's it? Really?
That was just so poor........

NOW IT'S MAKING SENSE. Even thought I have a feeling Sheamus will get buried by tonight or something.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Glad to see you too many limes.

Crowd doesn't give a shit. What does that tell you?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

finally Sheamus


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...correct me if i'm wrong...but it sounds like it might be career vs career...which really stirs the pot...and here comes...oh right in the nuts


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Too many limes, too many limes.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

THANK GOD! it will save this shit a bit to have something not so expected. Crowd to s till suck tho


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Right in the limes...


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

At least they're going to acknowledge the Sheamus thing. He's bound to get buried... oh, look at that.

Okay, so he's in the middle of getting buried. But at least they acknowledged it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheamus FTW!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and by die trying he means working the front office

hey look it's..uhm..nevermind


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

yessssssssss finally


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Good god Sheamus buried


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

sheamus save us


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL kicked his ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow that's sad.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheamus getting treated like a jabroni lol.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Derek said:


> LOBSTER HEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> So, the rematch is going to happen on free TV.


Yup, and guess who's winning .


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wahey! G'wan Sheamus!

Aww . Piss off HHH :side:.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Last week fella, I came out and lost to Mark Henry just after you were in the ring 

I was slightly confused though fella, as I thought the one person u'd be after was me, not Oondertaker 

Bit late but still :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH is gonna kill him.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Sheamus completely burried.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

-_- ugggh


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow trips it's only been your first 10 minutes back and you already brought the shovel and buried somebody.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah couldn't be a HHH comeback without the burial of the talent.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


Wow. Did Sheamus say something bad about Steph?


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

i hope HBk will come back at least for wrestlemanea. maybe hbk will somehow backstab hhh and hype up the match more!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> *too bad you bout to get BURIED son*


Yeah.....


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Burial time


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Hold on, but if Triple H loses the streak still exists lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

...lol wow


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, Sheamus is not liked.

Incidentally, I'd laugh if he busted his legs on that table spot.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

What did Sheamus do to get treated the way he has been treated recently?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

HHH in full burial mode.

Buried the whole locker room verbally 

Then destroys Sheamus


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Phew good to see they at least didn't forget this angle. A quick squash ending but hey at least they remembered.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol @ Kick his ass C bass :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol KICK HIS ASS SEA BASS


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

God, who did Sheamus upset backstage?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is a rather counterproductive way to tie up the HHH/Sheamus feud.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

"Kick his ass sea bass!" 

That will be the line of the night from the crowd.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow. Go away again.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

someone just yelled KICK HIS ASS SEASBASS!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I want the sledgehammer!*


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

ugh bullshit HHH is gonna destroy sheamus now burying him further i hope he doesnt tget taken out of mania match


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

spanish announce table


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, as if Sheamus wasn't already buried enough the past couple of months... this happens. 

The final nail in the coffin for Sheamus...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

future endevoured


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Right in the limes :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HHH needs to feed, he'll have one berry...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> so were supposed to ignore that HHH has already been beaten by taker at WM
> 
> -_-


That match has no relevance to this one at all. They are both the two mainstays right now. Back then, they were the 2nd guys to Rock and Austin.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

See ya on Superstars Sheamus!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Sheamus buried.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I hope Sheamus doesn't screw Trips at WM27.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Would have been much more effective to have HHH ambush Shaemus instead of having him walk out there like a goof.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Sheamus acting as the sacrificial lamb to give HHH momentum. Ok, so who called Sheamus being berried again this week?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL he buried someone in the 10 mins hes been back. 

typical.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

so they were burying sheamus...so that we couldnt blame HHH for doing it huh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BURIED!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

crowd cared more about sheamus than hhh/taker.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kevin Dunn hates you Sheamus. 
Eat that table like your fruity pebbles you stole from Cena.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

12 minutes and they already lose the announce table... DAMN!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> What did Sheamus do to get treated the way he has been treated recently?


Kevin Dunn isn't a fan of his, you're fuck if he doesn't like you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, this was so bad I can't even get mad at Hunter.

And hey, they did remember the feud. Isn't that what everyone wanted?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus fucking Christ. 

He just buried Sheamus so deep that he's half way to China.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

.................................................

Wtf was that!?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

King ..I hope Undertaker's watching...

come on he never misses a good burial


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Jobber Sheamus buried again.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I hate the term "buried"... but my God, Sheamus got buried.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Verbally burying the roster , Then physically burying Sheamus. HHH is off to a great start


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it was nice knowing u sheamus. enjoy your run as the king of superstars bro.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god. I can't wait to close the 10 different Sheaumus was buried threads.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL at the continuous burial of Mr. super average


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn this crows week man... so was last weeks


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

One word: buried.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor Celtic Warrior...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus completely buried by HHH


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Table bitches!!!


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sheamus wooo!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

The saddest thing is that between now and 'Mania somebody on this forum is going to defend HHH for not burying people. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if somebody is typing a snarky defense right now.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Sickening.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Eh, would've been nice to Taker. Poor Sheamus tough, jeez.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Wow trips it's only been your first 10 minutes back and you already brought the shovel and buried *EVERYBODY*.


I believe he said noone else in the locker room is a challenge?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mark Henry 

Triple H after strolling out 

Damn Sheamus...damn. Goodbye table though! Give up Sheamus


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Buried, Fella.

Why did people want HHH back again?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ouch nice bump there.

"What do we do with him?"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well there was Triple H's revenge. Hope this ends their tiff.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH in full burial mode is AWESOME.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Michael Cole where are u?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WWE just wasn't the same without Triple H's burials. Glad he's back.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

"what do we do wit him ?" lol


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL King and Matthews just standing there looking at him.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

part of me hopes the WWE goes under in a couple of years

How not to promote talent for the future, Christ me....


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess that was a big Fuck You to people who wanted some HHH/Sheamus closure


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Can't even believe they allowed HHH to bury Sheamus him like that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

what do we do with him??? lol.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

isnt triple h supposed to be the king of intensity?

What a horrible promo. He looked downright sedated. Looked as if Vince slipped him what he slipped Linda prior to WM X-seven.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Into his home? Fuck.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

One of the few times they sell out and the crowd sucks. I wish i bought tickets for RAW since i live near.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Raw has just felt off tonight, and wtf is with the commentary


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So they're really putting the hard sell on the two matches that they pretty much knew they could rely on. Taker/Trips and Cole/King. I DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The Millions. Woo, Rock straight tooling it up in here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That word is overused a lot but that was a burial. :lmao
Holy crap.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

HHAHAHA Taped video response by The Rock... go figure...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sad that the crowd sucks is looking like a great show, we are gonna see HBK and the rock


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG Raw is off to a great start.... not. Seriously?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

live via satellite, fuckin stupid. and whats with the commentary cutting out when graphics come up?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Well.. they've took a RAW with untapped potential .. and fucked it up within 15mins


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Michael Cole just attacked King


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow that might as well been a buried alive match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Whaaaaattt?
HBK AND Rocky!!!!

Was King not supposed to say that or something? He suddenly paused.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

All this because a single guy doesnt like Sheamus.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What else did people expect? If HHH is going to face 'Taker at Mania they aren't going to have Sheamus go over HHH yet again. 

Sheamus matters because they let him be the one that took HHH out. I don't see what the problem with this is.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Rock's comback @ Cena better be good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope Sheamus literally just lays there through the entire show.

Can't stop laughing at how bad that was.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

anybody here someone scream "KICK HIS ASS SEABASS!" in the crowd?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lol, what do we do with him?

And HBK to talk, and so does Rock, Trips killing and Undertaker gotta retaliate, OMG, flashback to the 90's!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

No reaction for Shawn being announced...HUGE reaction for Rock being announced.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow. Total burial. What the fuck.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

Hahah the king really obviously reading the script in his hand.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

vintage HHH!!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Are we on the road to Wrestlemania or Over The Limit?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Somebody needs to hand the King a shovel to dig up Sheamus.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *What else did people expect? If HHH is going to face 'Taker at Mania they aren't going to have Sheamus go over HHH yet again.
> 
> Sheamus matters because they let him be the one that took HHH out. I don't see what the problem with this is.*


This.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

That was complete bullshit. They spend all this time building Sheamus into a beast only for HHH to casually destroy him in order to look strong.

Old Wrestlers SUCK.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Oh god. I can't wait to close the 10 different Sheaumus was buried threads.


just create an **OFFICIAL** R.I.P. LOBSTERHEAD thread bro


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Amber B said:


> That word is overused a lot but that was a burial. :lmao
> Holy crap.


vintage Triple H!


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

I hope Cena makes a jab at the rock for not being there in person and craps on his pre-tape.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL. It wouldn't be a HHH segment without burying someone..


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

that was an insane table smash


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Sheamus got buried and it wasn't even a match this time. This is so sad....


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Jooce (Feb 16, 2011)

Well at least they acknowledge the Trips/Sheamus feud...they get a pass....just....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ahh helloooo people sheamus being buried is nothing new, he lost to kool aid last week so him getting pedigreed by a 13 time wwe champion, and the guy who is facing taker at mania isnt something to get alarmed about....


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Liniert said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple H this week.
Next week Taker. 
Then they'll both face off.

Rock one week.
Cena the week after
Rock via satellite tonight.

WWE do not have the creativity to have them together at the same time more than once. In tha Attitude Era Russo booked the same guys exchanging in dialogue basically week after week and it never got old. To an extent that's how it is in TNA also, with great promos consistently.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I enjoyed HHH burying Sheamus, great way to kick off Raw.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

That reminded me of when Batista returned from an injury cause by Mark Henry.
The match was pushed back twice and when it was supposed to happen a on SD, Batista kicked Henry's a** and left em laying.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

him burying the whole roster during his promo was worse than what he did to sheamus.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Daesim said:


> That was complete bullshit. They spend all this time building Sheamus into a beast only for HHH to casually destroy him in order to look strong.
> 
> Old Wrestlers SUCK.


*Sheamus hasn't looked like a beast for a long time.*


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *What else did people expect? If HHH is going to face 'Taker at Mania they aren't going to have Sheamus go over HHH yet again.
> 
> Sheamus matters because they let him be the one that took HHH out. I don't see what the problem with this is.*


This whole thing would be easier if you'd turn on your TV.

And there is no "yet again." HHH kicked Sheamus's ass in their feud, then was jumped and injured severely before their last match and still fought evenly before going down. Now he comes back and kills Sheamus in less than half of a segment. If you can't see what's wrong... again, turn on your television.

I reiterate that it's nice that they at least referenced their history. However this is still depressing.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus future endeavored


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Sheamus is just paying his dues. He'll be all right


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sheamus...need...limes...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sheamus still knocked out! This is absolutely HILARIOUS!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I predict: Sheamus vs. Bryan, Bryan wins because Sheamus is injured...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Man I really wanted to be there tonight but I would have been embarrassed to be in that dead crowd.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck off King.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

He is STILL being buried. Daaaamn creative.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

WE WANT COLE!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Banjo said:


> Sheamus is just paying his dues. He'll be all right


LOOL!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i miss cole


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk ass GM, Show yourself.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jerry with the pop of the night


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Daesim said:


> That was complete bullshit. They spend all this time building Sheamus into a beast only for HHH to casually destroy him in order to look strong.
> 
> Old Wrestlers SUCK.


You sound surprised? He's hardly going to have a promo telling of his great career just for someone who lost to Mark Henry last week to own him 

Taker vs Trips will be a huge selling point for Mania, second to The Rock hosting so them destroying Sheamus - makes sense. 

Sheamus has many years ahead of him, I'm sure he'll recover with some midcard feuds - that being said you can't win, he's pushed too much, buried too often people always complain.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

BOURNEEEEEE


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

BOURNE!!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

EVAN!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

called that


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh hey Evan!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

EVAN!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evan Bourne is back!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

AIRBOURNE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FUCK YES!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

EVAN!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OH SHIT


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Evan Bourne is back alright I guess, sucks that Sheamus is buried far enough to be 2 separate corpses


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL, one guy just isn;t enough


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha, of man, if Bourne beats Sheamus now... It will go from depressing to hilarious.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Bourne got a good pop.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

So the GM is a babyface now that King reads the computer? wtf


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOO IT'S MATT SYDAL/EVAN BOURNE!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"He says"... Do we know it's a guy? SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

adaSFFUSUIDMASDMKOASDASKOFMOKSA BOURNE.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's Evan fricking Bourne.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Banjo said:


> Sheamus is just paying his dues. He'll be all right


So they gave him a world title before he paid his dues?
Backwards booking is backwards.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bourne is back.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The JPH said:


> I predict: Sheamus vs. Bryan, Bryan wins because Sheamus is injured...


Wow, I was wrong, and it's even worse than losing to Bryan.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Why can't they just type the message in the computer...?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Evan who? Oh wait, I don't care.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Are they gonna have Bourne bury Sheamus now? LOL


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The Evan Bourne push begins


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

AIR BOURNE!!! MARKING OUT


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL EVAN MY mans EVAN IS BACK!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, and Evan gets a win.

I think.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok this is just mean spirited.........


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bourne's back

hell yeah


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ugh, my Pot Noodle is more interesting than this fucker.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

BOURNE!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Little Evan Bourne. Fella.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey, i remember that guy....sorta..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Sheamus is going to lose to RAW's favorite high-flying virgin.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fuck sheamus might as well jump to TNA and become world champ asap his wwe career is done


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

EVAN BOURNE!!!

I wish they would give this kid a push of a pilot that flew too close to the sun!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Time for a squash match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Evan wins


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Sick! Evan Bourne returns


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Sheamus to job again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah! A double BURIAL for one person in less than 30 mins. Never thought I would see it.

EVVAAAAAANN!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"What an ovation"

Ha ha yeah right.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hahahahaha Sheamus is about to get buried again by a roided out midget.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bourne's getting a push and Sheamus is getting buried week after week.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus to put over Evan Bourne :lol:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wait cm punk took bourne out shouldnt he go after him?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Airbournes back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I LOVE that Bourne's music has a built in crowd reaction.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Who is this guy?*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why would Sheamus attack HHH???? Really? Great commentary.

Hypothetical question: What would Untertaker do if Vince asked him to job to HHH at WM?

Yes what a punishment, fight a midegt. Who writes this crap?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

sheamus is about to get buried again. Twice in one night.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I want Borune and Bryan for the US title at mania....I dont care if they are both faces


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Squashed by A lil man


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Too many fucking limes!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Evan Bourne YEAH.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

seems WWE creative team thinks sheamus grave is not beep enough


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

NAW.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Sheamus hasn't looked like a beast for a long time.*


He still had that bully credibility. Like he'd always be a lurking threat. And even when he gave up his losses to Mark Henry, Orton, Morrison, and Cena, he still looked strong. This guy is a two time champ, he deserved by virtue of those title runs to get _some_ offense in. Ex-champs shouldn't get punked out like that otherwise it makes the whole roster look weak.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Good God. Poor Sheamus


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sheamus = buried


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Someone get the shovel...


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

''What an ovation for Evan Bourne''

you feeling alright Matthews?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sweet, finally some talent is back with Bourne. 
That splash was insane. And Sheamus, well back to FCW buddy.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sheamus wow.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah! Sheamus buried by a dwarf, after being buried by Triple Dash...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Good to see Evan back.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This crowd is lame. Can't believe I considered going up there tonight. Rock's not there live so it worked out. I regret nothing.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck Dude...HHH buried seamus so hard, Bourne beat him.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

I legit feel sorry for Sheamus.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF? Now he is going to job to Even Bourne? What the hell did Sheamous do to deserve this...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HES BAC... o who cares


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Air Bourne is back


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Evan Bourne looks like Klebold.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow wow wow wow shaemus must have pissed somone off, those are some serious come upons


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Sheamus to be released tomorrow.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

hardcore bourne..top shelf bourne


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMFAO @ Sheamus tonight.

I don't even care. That's hilarious.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Who do people on this forum bash on Evan Bourne? Fucking guy is charismatic as fuck.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

Plz don't let Sheamus turn around and get a shot at Daniel Bryan. That would be too much.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's the fuck I'm talking about! Fly Airbourne bitches


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bourne is the new trips he brought the shovel too haha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

buried x2.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

And now Shaemus you will face Hornswoggle in a Hell in a Cell match right NOW!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ah that is the punishment. Squashed by Evan Bourne.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

15sec matches ftw


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

RIP Sheamus.

Bourne, looking forward to you in the Money in the Bank match.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

That was amazing! Or...it would have been if Shamus was the one that injured Evan Bourne in the first place.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the hell...


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Bourne is getting pushed


----------



## jmore (Nov 17, 2008)

This is the first Raw I've watched since 2008. It still sucks.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

COLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

natetendo83 said:


> "Kick his ass sea bass!"
> 
> That will be the line of the night from the crowd.


"Listen. Sea Bass said he was going to cover our bill. He said to put it on his tab."

Holy shit Sheamus has really pissed someone off backstage. Job to Ratings last week, then two squashes this week? That's pretty bad.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay, Cole is here to save Raw!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If you don't call that a double burial then I HONESTLY don't know what you would call it. SERIOUSLY!

I'm not even a big Sheamus fan or anything, but this is sad.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Voice of the WWE?

JR's back?!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I got trolled. Was hoping for JR.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Good God. Poor Sheamus.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

wizzy said:


> seems WWE creative team thinks sheamus grave is not beep enough


If they dig any deeper he is going to be in china.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

no reaction for cole


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole looking presidential lol


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Sheamus wrestling career is over.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Sheamus gets destroyed, and is then thrown into a match. Bourne gets the quick win over a man who can barely stand.

Sheamus looks like a COMPLETE loser, and Bourne is a guy who can beat a barely conscious man.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Crespo4000 said:


> Sheamus to be released tomorrow.


I wouldn't put it past them. They released MVP and Kennedy... why not Sheamus. Being a former-World Champion means nothing now apparently.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole looks like a complete tool.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What the hell? Is Raw so jampacked this week that they have to make each segment overlap with the previous?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

now Sheamus must face this man...a returning Zach Gowen


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh fella lol losing everywhere


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

King Sheamus got buried twice......in one segment. Kevin Dunn hates you Sheamus.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sheamus must have really pissed someone off lmao

he got squashed twice in one night


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bourne & Gabriel would make a good tag team.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JEEZUS, I was hoping I wouldn't have to see Mitchell Cole tonight. SMH


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> Taker vs Trips will be a huge selling point for Mania, second to The Rock hosting so them destroying Sheamus - makes sense.


Taker/HHH isnt selling shit


Burrying one of your biggest prospects for the future Doesn't make sens in any context


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Michael Cole is FN AWESOME!


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope Cole has something awesome up his sleeve this fucking Raw is awful so far


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

'Scuse me, the non-female piss break is here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Berried like a motherfucker.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I really thought there was about to be another 2-21-11 promo :lmao


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Its fooking STING! STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

This is a fucking weird Raw


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ooooo what a teaser


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cole comes out and we can't hear a word he is saying to King.


THIS SHOW IS A TRAINWRECK.


Did one of you fuckers trick me into watching impact or something?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I hope Sheamus got an legit explanation from Vince or someone why he's suddenly being treated like a jobber now


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I start to think everybody gets the belt for three weeks and when you don´t bring the ratings to 5.0, you are dead liek Sheamus and Swagger.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

NateTahGreat said:


> 'Scuse me, the non-female piss break is here.


I would normally take offense to that...

But the Divas division really does suck that bad.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Um, they're still doing cheesy Taker promos? Ugh. Stop it Vince and Steph.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

THE OUTLAW JESSE JAM....ERR UNDERTAKER


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Liniert said:


>





It's a shameful thing.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I really don't feel we are on the road to WM


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, there's Sting!


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Seriously anyone else think this show has been thrown together in the last hour or so? This is a fuckin' farce man


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Lobster head is no more. 
The Lobster is dead for sure.


----------



## Jooce (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe some kind of Sheamus, Bryan, Bourne triple threat? Thats the only thing I could think of that would make that Sheamus burial worth while.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So NXT was a complete failure, so let's bring back Tough Enough to.. Find the next WWE superstar.. ... 
need to google search "No Logic and brain anuerysm".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Meh, that loss doesn't hurt Sheamus at all. He was brutally attacked before the match. *


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Derek said:


> Cole comes out and we can't hear a word he is saying to King.
> 
> 
> THIS SHOW IS A TRAINWRECK.
> ...


You're actually watching WCW 2001.

So yeah TNA.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Seamus must have taken a shit on Vince's desk or something. 

I am really starting to hate Cole. Not in the heat kind of hate way, but in the see what is on History Channel kind of way when he starts talking.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Tony316 said:


> I really don't feel we are on the road to WM


QFT. So true  the WWE had a chance with the return of The Rock. In true WWE fashion, they couldn't have fucked it up more.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm gripped by tonight's RAW so far storyline wise, but we've had all of 60 seconds of wrestling in the first half an hour.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This might be the worst start to raw in a LONG time........the shit crowd is not helping either


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

holy crap i cant keep up with thisthread...WOW just when i would have put money on sheamus not being buried any further tonight...wow...a 130 pounder goes over him in 2 mins....


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

perro said:


> Taker/HHH isnt selling shit
> 
> 
> Burrying one of your biggest prospects for the future Doesn't make sens in any context


Taker vs Trips wont sell? Right. 

The average wrestling fan will be cumming their pants over it not to mention having The Rock on the card as well 

It's an appealing match to the masses I don't see how it wouldn't be a selling point 

As for burying Sheamus I couldn't agree more it's pathetic but welcome to the WWE


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

It really sucks too, i was just starting to get onto sheamus's character and now he loses almost every match.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Will Sheamus stay out there for the whole night and lose to every member of the roster?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Meh, that loss doesn't hurt Sheamus at all. He was brutally attacked before the match. *


Agreed. Just a simple way for Bourne to get a comeback win.


----------



## partibrejker (Mar 15, 2010)

what the heck was up with the promo for one sec again ...


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Did I just see Sheamus Job to Bourne ?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

holy shit sheamus next match is going to be versus macgilishit he is going to lose and then macgilishit is going to give all of us a epic long orton promo but with a personal kings speech touch than only macgiliushutter can deliver


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> I hope Sheamus got an legit explanation from Vince or someone why he's suddenly being treated like a jobber now


"'Cause I can, ginger! Shut the door behind you."


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

X-Pac and Outlaws were just advertised for a local NY show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Something horrible happened to all of the limes


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Sharkey604 said:


> Seriously anyone else think this show has been thrown together in the last hour or so? This is a fuckin' farce man


Yes it has been awful. Honestly with the exception of Rock´s promo it has been utter sh*t for weeks.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

the crowd sucks....but still raw is fine...you guys have unattainable standards


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Meh, that loss doesn't hurt Sheamus at all. He was brutally attacked before the match. *


Until they decide Zack Ryder needs a win.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Striker said:


> X-Pac and Outlaws were just advertised for a local NY show.


How do you pay X Pac in today's world? Is it by cash, check or grams?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Woot Evan's back!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

First thing I thought of when I saw what happened to Sheamus


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr Snrub said:


> Agreed. Just a simple way for Bourne to get a comeback win.


*Exactly. I see nothing wrong with that.*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know if vickie can even wake this crowd up


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

layeth87smack said:


> the crowd sucks....but still raw is fine...you guys have unattainable standards


Agreed


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's Jerkoff time


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

OMFGZZZ IZZZ BURIEED

is not like he's lost to santino, morrison about 6 times, orton abut 8 times, Mark fuckin henry.
was he really suppose to go over HHH ?? really??
You complain because they ignore the Sheamus/HHH feud, you complain when they address it?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Isn't it weird to think about the guys seeing the replays of themselves live on the TitanTron?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> Taker vs Trips wont sell? Right.
> 
> The average wrestling fan will be cumming their pants over it not to mention having The Rock on the card as well
> 
> It's an appealing match to the masses I don't see how it wouldn't be a selling point


In case ur Volume is off the crowd response to the feud has been lacking


no one is "cumming" for mania match we've seen before plenty of times, including AT mania


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

SP103 said:


> How do you pay X Pac in today's world? Is it by cash, check or grams?


I think he also accepts food stamps.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It would be awesome if the next comming weeks me got some video packages of Cole training in the ring.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Cole vs Lawler at WM is just ridiculous. I would have no problem if it took place on Raw or even on a smaller PPV. But come on...we're talking about WM...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Next week, Sheamus on Superstars...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

layeth87smack said:


> but still raw is fine...you guys have unattainable standards


Really, young guys that can be entertaining not winning matches or looking credible for future endeavors is an unattainable standard? You're delusional!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

In this analogy, WWE is the cupcake. We are Bart. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IosJv9zarUw&t=1m9s


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

And just like that....Barrett and Sheamus are buried to hell.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Man, uck this start. It's so horrid. It's why i left for 4 years.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

MAGIC NEW ANNOUNCE TABLE


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL new announce table


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> It would be awesome if the next comming weeks me got some video packages of Cole training in the ring.


Yes!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I wanted to say Lawler said the same mother stuff last week, then I realized they replayed a promo from last week on a live show.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god cole makes me never want to watch wwe again. And cole isnt exactly in shape himself.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> You complain because they ignore the Sheamus/HHH feud, you complain when they address it?


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/context

Don't even look it up. I did it for you.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

It takes Cole to wake up this crowd lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This old bit again.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT NEW TABLE


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah what!
They set up a new announce table!
Is that the first time in history?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Im in love with raw right now, its amazing story wise


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

michael troll


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Riley to attack Lawler and we get Cole for the last 1hr 30.. oh the joy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It doesn't matter what you think.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

How long before the mother is mentioned again?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

This makes sense. Why else would Lawler wait until WM to knock out Cole


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Cole unreal


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Lawler lost some weight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole is absolutely wonderful at his heel persona. Perfect.*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol what a smug little shit


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I want Cole's trainer to be Heidenreich so badly.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

cole needs to squash sheamus perfect moment to gain credibility lol


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Training montages please!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A-RI for Ref!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Trainer? Guest Ref? Get on with it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

is it sad that so far this is the hottest feud going into mania?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god no.........................


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

COLE SORE MLMAO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so miz and alex riley as trainer and ref?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Please make this shit stop


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol cole sore


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"Cole-sore"...epic.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOLAWLER pathetic.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cole Sore? Damn that is bad.....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole-sore? Ba-zing! :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole to bring back the Mean Street Posse.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Enoughhhhh please.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was horrible.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

The fuck are you doin Cole.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Heh. Saba Simba.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Colesore LMFAO ROFL SO FUNNY!!111!!

-.-


----------



## Jooce (Feb 16, 2011)

Cole/Lawler with King Kong a special guest referee. i'd mark.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

This crowd REALLY does suck


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Michael Cole's such a little booger.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The Dark Knight?!


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

You could tell Jerry hated saying Cole-sore


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jose Lothario!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, at least Swagger will be on Mania. That was unexpected.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

OH SHI WHO IS IT????? OMG JACK SWAGGER


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

LOL SWAGGER.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to request that nobody make a gif of that fruity celebration from Cole.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Huh? Jack Swagger? Random.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OH DAMN, it's a SWAGGER SWERVE!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Swagga!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Thwagga!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

da fuck?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Swagger? What a jip.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

what the hell is this shit?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

it's THWAGGAH


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kinda random....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess it says how bad the product is when I'm more excited about Cole & Lawler then Taker & HHH.

All this needs is the Eagle and this would be great.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Swagger. WTF?


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

What the fuck?!?! JACK SWAGGER?!?!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Swagger at ringside ?

damn that's random


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

And yet some WWE fans find the time to take shots at TNA?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I gotta say...I don't understand why of all people he would pick Swagger.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i guess we found swaggers role at wm 27


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't think Sheamus was buried personally, but I can understand why people would think that. Triple H used him to prove that he's still ready to fight, and also to give Evan Bourne an easy comeback win. I'll just wait and see what happens to him next week.

Plus Cole is a fine heel.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

well.... at least swagger will be doing some thing


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ON YOUR KNEES!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, was hoping for Kurt Angle's return.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LMFAO Is this what Swagger is reduced too?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Podcast I listened to spoiled this last week. Didn't think it was actually true.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Can we just end the brand split already?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It should be Riley vs Lawler & if Cole wins he gets Cole in the ring for 5mins wait WTF? SWAGGER?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who's this guy again?


----------



## Jooce (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice of them to shoe-horn Swagger into mania somehow...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CONFIRMED BURIED IS JACK SWAGGER.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LISP SWAGGER!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cue a bunch of matches between Swagger and King where King goes over repeatedly. THIS IS BOOKING.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagger seems random, but at least it gives him something to do.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

hahahah Swagger goes from winning MITB to being in the corner of an announcer match.

Good.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Swagger? omg I'm dying. I am dying. I hope the Coach comes out.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bob Backlund!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger going to coach Cole on "How to make the most botchamania reels in one match".


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know if this is a push for Swagger or not? hahahaha.
It's sad that, that's a question.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This has actually been a great promo IMO.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I LOVE THE MIZ
THE MIZ IS THE BEST
I HANG OUT WITH THE MIZ
THE MIZ IS THE BEST WWE CHAMPION EVER
THE MIZ IS THE MOST CHARISMATIC SUPERSTAR TO EVER SET FOOT IN THE WWE

I CHOOSE JACK SWAGGER AS MY TRAINER!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Didn't Cole just say if one of them hits the other he's fired?

Didn't Cole just hit Lawler?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Whaddaya think? Whaddaya think? Whaddaya think? Whaddaya think?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait a minute. The only way for Swagger to get into Mania is to be Cole's trainer. What the hell is going on tonight.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

This is asking for JR involvement down the line.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> And yet some WWE fans find the time to take shots at TNA?


this is better than anything in tna right now


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL!!! *NO* reaction for Jack Swagger! Hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Swagger? I guess King has nothing to worry about


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This is what they are doing with Swagger at Mania? Hilarious. Sheamus buried and now this shit for Swagger? Raw booking never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

What do you think Jerry? What do you think Lawler?

What do you think Jerry? What do you think Lawler?

What do you think Jerry? What do you think Lawler?

What do you think Jerry? What do you think Lawler?

Michael Troll indeed.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this moment actually puts a smile on my face


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

"What do you think, Jerry? What do you think, Lawler? What do you think, Lawler? What do you think, Jerry? What do you think, Lawler? What do you think?"


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Should have been DiBiase


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Why is Cole banging the ring?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol for a second i thought lawler was going over swagger. nice to see him....not losing


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the hell is that...Josh Matthews is horrible on commentary tonight lol


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Cole is such a legend.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is pathetic. WHAT DA YA THINK LAWLER, WHAT DA YA THINK!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How is it patented?? sigh


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Saba Simba name-drop, nice. This segment between King & Cole has my mother laughing and she absolutley hates professional wrestling.

I love that Jack Swagger winning the WHC last year has done nothing at all to help his career and the only way to be at WM is as Michael Cole's lackey.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

For God's sake don't put Cole on commentary for the rest of the night. I would prefer I don't leave my TV on mute for the time being.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cole better not replace Jerry, let Matthews call it by himself or have JR come back!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe I'm just tired, but this show is confusing me and giving me a headache.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good to see Swagger


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Swagger going to coach Cole on "How to make the most botchamania reels in one match".


really? out all the things you could have picked to make fun of swagger you pick his wrestling ability? fpalm


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> CONFIRMED BURIED IS JACK SWAGGER.


Really? This feud has been an upgrade to his recent shit.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe that with all the talent WWE has, Michael Cole will have a match at Wrestlemania. This should honestly be a slap in the face to the other talent that bust their ass.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU THINK!??????????


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

echOes said:


> What do you think Jerry? What do you think Lawler?
> 
> What do you think Jerry? What do you think Lawler?
> 
> ...


HAHA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its sad that I'm looking forward to 2 commentators having a match at Mania than I am for either of the two title matches.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Swagger going to coach Cole on "How to make the most botchamania reels in one match".





Cole would have chosen Alex Riley if he wanted that presentation.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Vintage Michael Cole...repeating the same goddamn line again and again:

"Whadda ya think King? Whadda ya think Lawler?"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Crowd is dead. Well I like Swagger so.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it weird that I'm looking more forward to Cole/Lawler than Triple H/Undertaker


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

woww cole is fucking awesome lol


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Alicks said:


> Cole is such a legend.


Aahahah... Ahahaha.... Ahahah....

No.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I LOVE THE MIZ
> THE MIZ IS THE BEST
> I HANG OUT WITH THE MIZ
> THE MIZ IS THE BEST WWE CHAMPION EVER
> ...


THIS. A THOUSAND TIMES.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WHAT DO YOU THINK, JERRY?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was a good segment.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Millions like this.


----------



## KevinS17 (Aug 19, 2010)

this cole/king rivalry is starting to shape up like a smackdown vs. raw carrer mode rivalry


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> really? out all the things you could have picked to make fun of swagger you pick his wrestling ability? fpalm


What ability?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

This crowd really don't give a shit about anything. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey look we have a built feud that is coming up next.

A feud people can actually care about......Hopefully punk can save this next segment


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Josh Matthews is gonna be Lawler's replacement on RAW when he retires.


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

That moment just defined Michael Cole as a dominant heel. I'm thinking now Swagger is going to have a heel manager soon...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

From world champion Swagger to training Michael Cole´s to fight Jerry Lawler in a year. And people hate on TNA. At least AJ Styles is not training Mike Tenay to fight Taz at Bound for Glory.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok Swaggy..you get to be at Wrestlemania

Swaggy...sweet..who do I fight

oh no..your Cole's bodyguard..you have to help him beat the King


----------



## mrwrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

WWE is like my version of TEW10, 
"this segment brought the mood of the crowd down"
"Everyone suffers from a lack of momentum"


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

anyone else thinking that the ROCK is gonna be a taped segment


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> really? out all the things you could have picked to make fun of swagger you pick his wrestling ability? fpalm


I think he's talking mainly about his attempt to win the MITB match. It took him like 14 seconds to just pull the clip.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Adamle is Ref


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Need some segments of Jack teaching Cole the ankle lock.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Would it be approprate to post this at this point?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fine segment, perfectly fine with them having a match at WM. Don't know why people are all bent out of shape over it.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stone Cold will be in Kings corner.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SP103 said:


> What ability?


Make fun of Swagger's mic skills all u want but if u cant see that Jack is one of the best wrestlers on the roster u need help


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

At least they showed more emotion on their promo than HHH.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton/Punk time = AWESOME!


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Kamaria said:


> THIS. A THOUSAND TIMES.


Cole wouldn't want to distract Miz from his title match. He's always been a Swagger fan anyway.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Crespo4000 said:


> This crowd really don't give a shit about anything. :lmao


Because there's not one damn thing interesting for Wrestlemania.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

wtf is this shit, i thought the show owuld actually be good after that pedigree. michael cole? What the hell happened to him?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Hey look we have a built feud that is coming up next.
> 
> A feud people can actually care about......Hopefully punk can save this next segment


A promo queue is forming backstage.. this show is a trainwreck already. Crowd is more dead than Sheamus.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

A-ride being Cole's trainer would have made more...sense?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cole's promo was so much better than Triple Dash's...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Was this the product Vince envisioned when he took over in 1982? Have the last thirty years been building to this?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

So far: 

HHH is tired.
Sheamus is buried.
Bourne returns.
Swagger is Cole's coach.
Cole cannot talk trash.
Lawler can almost counter an ankle lock.
Cole still cannot talk trash.

Not gonna lie, it's been a shitty half hour.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

What about JR in kings corner?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ClassicJonno said:


> That moment just defined Michael Cole as a dominant heel. I'm thinking now Swagger is going to have a heel manager soon...


starting to think cole fakes an injury, swagger takes his spot in the WM match

maybe cole manages swagger from then on wearing a neckbrace all the time


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Cole didn't choose Miz because Miz has a title match to get ready for. Cole doesn't want to take his focus away from Cena just for him. How is that not obvious?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

STONE COLDDDDDD


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH AUSTIN!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

STONE COLD RETURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I have to say it again, WOW has Swagger fallen off since winning the WHC last year. I guess that's what happens when you have a guy losing to Chavo Guerrero one week and winning MITB the next week.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Austin next week! Hells yeah!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOL Cole is awesome


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SCSA next week ? can't wait


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

yes we got Michael Cole back!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> Because there's not one damn thing interesting for Wrestlemania.


There hasn't been for weeks! But still people there at the very least should make a bit of noise


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN MY HERO.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

lic05 said:


> At least they showed more emotion on their promo than HHH.


Seriously, Haitch looked like he was going to fall asleep while standing.


Can this crowd be any more awkward? It's amazing how so many different people can get together yet act the same.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole is the best heel on Raw. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Disinfectant :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

perro said:


> Make fun of Swagger's mic skills all u want but if u cant see that Jack is one of the best wrestlers on the roster u need help


The guy can barely get into the ring without injuring himself or someone else. There's a reason he's only had less than 2 minutes of airtime for the last two PPV's.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Evan Bourne is trending on Twitter. What a world, what a wooooooooorld.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

great, now i have to watch raw on mute since cole is back on commentary.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Vintage Triple H. Burying jabronies since 1995


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Im starting to like Michael Cole lol


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Just imagine Stone Cold, Taker, HHH, & Rock all in the same ring .... in 2011 ...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh great..Cole's on the mic...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Joshface > Cole whining about lawler. EVERYTIME.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Cole is the best heel in the WWE. *


Fixed.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FUCK OFF COLE YOU SUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cole is a gangsta!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

...and this Raw is shit already. My TV's on mute let me know if someone other than Cole says something big.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Cole is fucking gold.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randal Keith Orton


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So are they just gonna find a way each week to keep Cole and Lawler off the desk at the same time?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

itll give swagger exposure and heat, u kidding me?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Muta said:


> I have to say it again, WOW has Swagger fallen off since winning the WHC last year. I guess that's what happens when you have a guy losing to Chavo Guerrero one week and winning MITB the next week.


...then winning the World Title 5 days later.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hell Yeah Austin nxt week


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy shit what a pop.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's hard to tell sometimes if the show actually sucks or if I just have my crabby pants on that night...but I'm pretty sure this has actually been bad so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Fixed.


*lol yeah. But Vicki is still around.  

But it is close, D.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of people who Cole is more interesting than.......


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!


----------



## Jooce (Feb 16, 2011)

I fucking love Cole he has gone into super-villain territory. He's so over the top it's ridiculous and then some (even for wrestling)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ClassicJonno said:


> *That moment just defined Michael Cole as a dominant heel.* I'm thinking now Swagger is going to have a heel manager soon...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Randall Keith Orton is his name.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Cole actually brings emotion to announcing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This segment should be good.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

this show has been pretty bad so far.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

aw jesus not orton with a live mic


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

raw has been great so far in advancing stories......orton promo huh


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd much rather see SCSA as the guest referee for Randy Orton vs. CM Punk @ WM instead of him being in King's corner vs. Cole.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

One thing I don't understand is why other commentators don't call Cole on his BS. Cole just ranted that Orton should face Punk man-to-man. Not only did Punk run away from him, but Cole just hid behind Swagger. Matthews says nothing about it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We haven't had a real match yet and the first hour is almost gone.*


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

it's nice to have a real announcer, mike cole rules.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

ortobn got the loudest cheer


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SP103 said:


> The guy can barely get into the ring without injuring himself or someone else. There's a reason he's only had less than 2 minutes of airtime for the last two PPV's.


That's bull shit, swagger is an amazing talent, he has good matches when ever he is given time

your trolling hard


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

he looks bored


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Cole is the best heel on Raw. *




And that's the TROOF!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Wonder if Punk is gonna mention the Merriman tweets, seeing how he is a buffalo bill?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How is Orton a face again?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Shad01 said:


> anyone else thinking that the ROCK is gonna be a taped segment


They said it's going to be a taped segment.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

iMac said:


> So are they just gonna find a way each week to keep Cole and Lawler off the desk at the same time?


they need to have a partition between them, set up at coles request

or have cole cut mathews mic cord during a miz match


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ORTON RIPPING ON THE CRIPPLES!

Yeah!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Orton is mean.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Please let Punk have the mic or get a fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

INTENSITY FROM ORTON!

This is a promo!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Colesore. LOL.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Who taught Randy to promo?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice promo


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

man I hope we get some Zookeepah tonight!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

almostfamous said:


> Cole actually brings emotion to announcing.




By being annoying? You want someone bringing emotion to announcing, go listen to JR calling the Rock/Austin match and the job that he does when Austin shakes hands with Vince, THAT is emotion. I had popped the fucking champagne that we would at least be spared of Cole for one night but that didn't even last the first hour.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

That was a great promo by orton. fucking great


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

43 mintues in and we've had one 20 second match


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

People seem a bit uncomfortable cheering for this.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Well tell us how you really feel Orton


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Randall is so F"n boring


HERE COMES PUNK ~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

will94 said:


> They said it's going to be a taped segment.


They said Live via satelite


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, even Orton's promo is more charismatic and interesting than HHH's. Not good.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Orton with a better than Punk has cut in like 2 years


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

David Montgomery Otunga


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> How is Orton a face again?


He's One by default


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I wasn't really paying attention but did Orton just cut a good promo?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster with Pussy Monster In Training, OTUNGA and that other one.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> raw has been great so far in advancing stories......orton promo huh


Yeah but they all suck.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Where's Jordo???
Pretty sure I just saw one of the infamous Otunga pics in the crowd!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

YES!!!! Punk!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton/Punk=GOLD


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Most interesting feud for Mania this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk is God


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

On the road to WM for sure! One two minute match 45 min into the first hour. The fuck is this? iMPACT?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so we're just pretending husky was never there


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL at idiots that say Orton can't cut promos. That was brilliant. Chilling promo from Orton, really brought the intensity there.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"The RAW managers say..."


Fan: COLE SUCKS!


Nice timing.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

group hug


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lmao.....no reaction.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao @ Cole getting mic time during Punk & Orton's segment.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Matthews; The Raw General Manager says...*reads*
Guy in crowd; Cole sucks!

I marked...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't want to keep stealing the spotlight, here Josh you do this one...greatness


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't like all this "If Undertaker loses he dies!", "I will put you in a rehab facility where you will sip your meals through a straw" and "I'm going to put in the ground" talk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did I just see that?
Holy fucking TNA moment.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They're not new anymore.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

really?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

I like this stipulation.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gee this will be a great match...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

New Nexus sucks...Where is Husky Busky?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Randy Orton









*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This should bring the average match length on tonight's Raw to spectacular new heights.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Orton's promo was effective


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"The anonymous General Manager says..."

Audience member: COLE SUCKS!

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How the hell can an anonymous GM disband a group? 

But at least we're getting our first real match of the night.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MCGILLICUTTY!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Otunga will be the only one to win..

cue Otunga pics..


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Otunga to be the only one to make Wrestlemania...I'm calling it now.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Orton vs. Nexus for the next 3 weeks ? not looking forward to it.

How can the GM disband the group ?
this is just as bad as when Vince disbanded the nWo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Mike lasts...50 seconds...tops

That fuck totally made me lose the bet. Lol at him backflipping before the clothesline


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> How is Orton a face again?


He's got the Razon Ramon effect...he is the same character but people think he's cool when he hurts heels.

I have always wanted another face that isn't just satisfied by a win, he truly wants to hurt his opponent. RKO isn't held up with the win, he wants to punish.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

2 minute match max. 

Nice idea for stipulation though

AN ADVERT MY GOD


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

natetendo83 said:


> Otunga to be the only one to make Wrestlemania...I'm calling it now.


I hope so just for the sheer giggles.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *Randy Orton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one ugly bitch.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Michael Martin Murphy Max Moon McGillicutty


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank God. A stipulation indicating the New Nexus disbanding. Its going to happen. Even the WWE realizes how absolutely shit they are. Punk excluded of course.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes Punk vs Orton at WM 27 canit wait for that


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> "The anonymous General Manager says..."
> 
> Audience member: COLE SUCKS!
> 
> :lmao


Hightlight of the night.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Orton's promo was effective


I don't like the guy, but it was a good promo. Short, derisive, it worked.

CM Punted!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

McGillicutty is so much worse than Husky Harris in every conceivable way.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ALLLLL 3, Cole?? Man that's so many!

And I'm serious, I think I see an Otunga pic in the crowd on a sign. Is Jordo there? Haha


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

richyque said:


> Thats one ugly bitch.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Are you by any chance a homosexual?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Otungamania.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

man you can tell Punk suffers from mad insomnia


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This is pretty damn disappointing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> And I'm serious, I think I see an Otunga pic in the crowd on a sign. Is Jordo there? Haha


No fucking way :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is Natty singing in this Aaron's commercial?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

echOes said:


> Thank God. A stipulation indicating the New Nexus disbanding. Its going to happen. Even the WWE realizes how absolutely shit they are. Punk excluded of course.


*Realizes? What are you talking about? WWE wrote the script to make them absolutely shit... so what is there to realize?*


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

Just rushed home from work, someone please give me some cliffs of what has happened so far thanks.....


----------



## Jooce (Feb 16, 2011)

Nexus are Punks props. Props he doesn't need, hope they get rid soon.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought this was a wrestling show?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

nate_h said:


> man you can tell Punk suffers from mad insomnia


Dude needs to take some melatonin.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That Fairly Legal chick is extremely attractive. Not attractive enough to even consider watching the show, but attractive enough to google image her hoping to see her naked.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

If only Wade wasn't kicked out....

I feel the power of Otunga rising against the machine.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Punt him in the head while you're at it Randall.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *Randy Orton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me likey Swifty


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> That Fairly Legal chick is extremely attractive. Not attractive enough to even consider watching the show, but attractive enough to google image her hoping to see her naked.


It's not that bad, give it a try...


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Realizes? What are you talking about? WWE wrote the script to make them absolutely shit... so what is there to realize?*


That there is no need to keep the abomination going. I'm glad.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Ha! Watching the show then running off to the computer to comment. You guys do this every week? This is FUN.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Leechmaster said:


> Are you by any chance a homosexual?


im entitled to my own opinion, So don't troll me please.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Come to think of it, since how long has Scott Armstrong been back? I think I saw him at EC too

He seems to be reffing most of the matches since he's been back


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I really liked Triple H's promo because it seemed a hell of a lot more emotional when he buried the lockeroom than when The Rock did it 2 weeks ago and no one complained.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess we will be saying bye bye to McGillicutty and Otunga from New Nexus.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

orton, good promo. wow, alot of cm punk followers on this forum....and orton haters...glad swagger will get some attention and heat, this is great for his career some of you are blind......

lets go mr perfect!





richyque said:


> Thats one ugly bitch.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


agree, looks like a little mouse.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

richyque said:


> Thats one ugly bitch.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Are you one of those ''gays'' I keep hearing about?


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I mean, I know they wanna give Orton something to do between now and Wrestlemania, but this stipulation is so transparent, anyone with a brain knows how it will go down.

Orton will win every match because they can't have him lose to any Nexus member, or they'll have one of them cheat to win, and after at least one match there will be a Nexus beatdown to put Nexus over before CM Punk jobs to Orton at WM.

What they SHOULD do is have Nexus rush the ring and beat the crap out of Orton, and then have CM Punk grab a mic and challenge the Anonymous GM to try and come disband them.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

richyque said:


> Thats one ugly bitch.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Vagina, u has it.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking and Punk and Orton in a new light. Jesus, all those tattoos. Their Mania match is going to look like the fakest prison yard brawl ever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Freak on a Leash said:


> Just rushed home from work, someone please give me some cliffs of what has happened so far thanks.....


*HHH opened the show with an in ring promo. Sheamus comes out. HHH kicks him in the nuts and then proceeds to pedegree him through an announce table. 

As they are packing Sheamus out the GM announces he has a match... with Evan Bourne. Bourne pins him easily because he's damn near dead.


Lawler and Cole have a confrontation. Swagger comes out after being announced as Cole's special trainer and attacks Lawler... and now this.*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> No fucking way :lmao


I could be seeing things but, it looks like it's a small size of this picture on a white poster:








:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Freak on a Leash said:


> Just rushed home from work, someone please give me some cliffs of what has happened so far thanks.....


HHH said he and taker have no challenges left - but eachother. then sheamus came out and HHH kicked his ass

then evan bourne came out and kicked sheamus ass

cole is going to be trained by swagger to fight lawl-er at WM

orton said some mean things, punk came out, here we are


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I think only one will get in the WM match, Otunga or Ryan.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

richyque said:


> im entitled to my own opinion, So don't troll me please.


Well your opinion is BS.

Hell, Swift is objectively beautiful from an evolutionary standpoint..


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Target 02 said:


> I thought this was a wrestling show?


Haven't you heard, this is an entertainment show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

epic botch


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What a botch! :lmao


----------



## Jooce (Feb 16, 2011)

F*ck it. I'm betting on a Mcgillicutty clean win over Orton.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Daesim said:


> Ha! Watching the show then running off to the computer to comment. You guys do this every week? This is FUN.


ctrl or alt+tab >>>> your moving around.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> I don't like all this "If Undertaker loses he dies!", "I will put you in a rehab facility where you will sip your meals through a straw" and "I'm going to put in the ground" talk


Is that you, generic PG child fan?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

seancarleton77 said:


> I really liked Triple H's promo because it seemed a hell of a lot more emtional when he buried the lockeroom than when The Rock did 2 weeks ago.


L
O
L

i liked both


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Kamaria said:


> I mean, I know they wanna give Orton something to do between now and Wrestlemania, but this stipulation is so transparent, anyone with a brain knows how it will go down.
> 
> Orton will win every match because they can't have him lose to any Nexus member, or they'll have one of them cheat to win, and after at least one match there will be a Nexus beatdown to put Nexus over before CM Punk jobs to Orton at WM.
> 
> What they SHOULD do is have Nexus rush the ring and beat the crap out of Orton, and then have CM Punk grab a mic and challenge the Anonymous GM to try and come disband them.


Take your logical thinking and GTFO!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daesim said:


> Ha! Watching the show then running off to the computer to comment. You guys do this every week? This is FUN.


:lmao I have my latop infront of me, while watching the TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's no fucking way Mania is only 34 days away. Holy crap.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

BS that's Vintage Orton! That move is Vintage Mike Sanders, and a solid B-!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> :lmao I have my latop infront of me, while watching the TV.


that's exactly what I do


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Wrestlemania is getting better. Trips vs. Taker, Punk vs. Orton, Edge vs. ADR and MAYBE Christian. Still more to come. Plus Rocky hosting. Miz/Cena, in all honstely, won't be as bad as people think.

WM27 is looking good.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Nexus is nothing without Barrett, it's just a clusterfuck pointless bunch of hangers on now, no purpose whatsoever.. does nothing for Punk.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Why is this match taking so long? It should have been 1 second long, RKO, BAM match over. 


and btw Taylor Swift is butt ugly. Seriously


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> I could be seeing things but, it looks like it's a small size of this picture on a white poster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly the one I thought it'd be :lmao

I gotta look for this!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Freak on a Leash said:


> Just rushed home from work, someone please give me some cliffs of what has happened so far thanks.....


- HHH says he and Undertaker have no other challenges in the locker room but each other. Vows to end the streak and take out 'Taker, or "die trying"
- Sheamus comes out, and is immediately beaten like a rag doll by HHH. No offense at all by Sheamus, and he is Pedigreed through the announce table
- As Sheamus is being helped to the back, the GM announces he is in a match with the returning Evan Bourne. Bourne wins quick via Airbourne
- Cole comes out to accept Lawler's WrestleMania challenge, on the stipulation that Cole's trainer be in his corner and he name a special referee. Lawler agrees, and we meet Cole's trainer - Jack Swagger, who puts Lawler in the Ankle Lock when he went after Cole.


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *HHH opened the show with an in ring promo. Sheamus comes out. HHH kicks him in the nuts and then proceeds to pedegree him through an announce table.
> 
> As they are packing Sheamus out the GM announces he has a match... with Evan Bourne. Bourne pins him easily because he's damn near dead.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please punt this generic and boring disgrace to his father.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Freak on a Leash said:


> Just rushed home from work, someone please give me some cliffs of what has happened so far thanks.....


You didn't miss much

Trips came back with a promo, and a dead crowd.

He then buries sheamus all the way to china

Then evan bourne returns, faces sheamus and sheamus loses again.

Cole and king have a match at wrestlemania

Jack Swagger is cole's trainer and cole has not named the special referee yet.

Now we have orton vs thisisthemomentthegenesisofMCGILLICUTTY, if any member of nexus gets involved the group is disbanded. If mcgillicutty loses he is banned from WM, if orton loses mcgillicutty can be in punk's corner at WM.
Orton vs punk at WM


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Woah, Michael Cole is calling moves.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *HHH opened the show with an in ring promo. Sheamus comes out. HHH kicks him in the nuts and then proceeds to pedegree him through an announce table.
> 
> As they are packing Sheamus out the GM announces he has a match... with Evan Bourne. Bourne pins him easily because he's damn near dead.
> 
> ...


If you add to that hearing from HBK and a promo from The Rock it doesn't sound like a bad RAW 

Still, we're amongst many fickle fans


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Are you one of those ''gays'' I keep hearing about?


Why, because he doesn't find a pop star attractive? Personally I think she looks like a Grey with pink skin and a wig


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn that was quick.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

orton stone cold is coming back next week for his pose.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

richyque said:


> im entitled to my own opinion, So don't troll me please.


haha i love that lost pic.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kamaria said:


> What they SHOULD do is have Nexus rush the ring and beat the crap out of Orton, and then have CM Punk grab a mic and challenge the Anonymous GM to try and come disband them.


I see two things wrong with this even though I like it.

1. Another Nexus beatdown would be boring and also tedious.
2. Then I'd have to read 47 post about how badass Punk was afterward.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Uh oh! *


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I really enjoyed the show so far.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PUNT TIME


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNT him in the fucking head.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kick his head off his shoulders!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Orton drewelling all over him :L


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Look like White Jesus is disappointed in Mr. Perfect Jr. Tragic.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Back to FCW you go McGillicutty


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

PUNT HIM HE'S USELESS


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Advancing storylines and feuds via promos for 'Mania > A 120 minute Bryan/Punk Iron Man match.

Sorry IWC.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It will be easier to Harris to lose weight than for McGillicutty to learn how to speak.


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for keeping me updated guys! sounds decent so far....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

he drooled on him!!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

randall


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Orton makes funny faces.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Daesim said:


> Ha! Watching the show then running off to the computer to comment. You guys do this every week? This is FUN.


One of the best posts, right here. Haha. :lmao


RANDAL, DO. NOT. DO. IT!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Why, because he doesn't find a pop star attractive? Personally I think she looks like a Grey with pink skin and a wig


What the hell is a grey? I don't think the lingo has reached the states.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Goodbye Mike.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

You know what just occurred to me? What if Punk just took over the Nexus to tear it apart from the inside?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Punk is doing it purposely. Ok.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randal Keith Orton kicked the shit out of him.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i really hate ortons 'psycho' character


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Liniert said:


> Back to FCW you go McGillicutty


Yup.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

This is why Orton>>>>>Cena.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

terrible camera angle at that precise time.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

ORTON RUNS??? You fuckin kidding me?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great segment.

Easily the best thing about WM.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Another member of the useless New Nexus gone. Hope it's Otunga next week.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Daesim said:


> Ha! Watching the show then running off to the computer to comment. You guys do this every week? This is FUN.












It's even harder for me, as this is the only computer in the whole town. I have to travel from the theater that is showing Raw every time I want to post something.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And they just rip their own selves off. Harris at home: "This looks familiar..."


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Yawn

Every Orton match seems the same


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*RANDAL!*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Please punt this generic and boring disgrace to his father.




Thanks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Arrested :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

is there a cage above the ring, if its not for tonight it must be for smackdown


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If Mike goes back to FCW, does that mean Ted gets his crown of "least interesting 2nd gen wrestler" back? Cos he needs _something_ to cling to.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

So in other words anyone who doesn't make Wrestlemania is going to FCW


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

How does Orton running away from those jobbers fit in with his 'fearless rebel' character at all?

fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Another member of the useless New Nexus gone. *Hope it's Otunga next week.*


HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

So glad it was McGillicutty tonight, so I don't have to see him in Pittsburgh in a few weeks.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

How shit did McGillicunty sell that?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Orton with a MDK! Murder Death Kill!

And then he gets away, Orton on top, yet Cole heels it up in the right way, then he keeps going to ruin is stride. 2 steps forward, 1 step back. I am not impressed.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

bye bye Mcgillicutty

Hope he stays away for a long time

also it was dumb for Punk to expect Orton not to do that.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Randall!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

''Randal Keith Orton'' is getting as boring as ''CM Sucks''


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow is Randy going to punt everyone in Nexus. Can they make Nexus look strong again and add Skip, Tyler Black and someone good


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Orton tries way to hard at acting. He looks retarded.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

orton should name this punt "fcw express"


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mistico package! Awesomeness.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

MISTICO


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> That's exactly the one I thought it'd be :lmao
> 
> I gotta look for this!


I haven't slept for about 30 hours so don't bank on it. Hahahaha. 
But I'm really hoping I did.

Sin Cara will definitely be Face after that.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Sin Cara. Neato.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i think some ex-lax would help orton with those faces he makes.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Why say formally known as Mistico? I've you're gonna mention his old name then why not let him keep it?


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Worst punt I've ever seen.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Otunga must go, they can even make him disappear without a good reason, as if Russo himself booked it himself. Not a lot of people would be care.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

like ive been saying since 9 oclock, what a great raw ...cant believe you guys arent enjoying this


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Mistico looking forward to challenges. He'll get them considering he's like 5 foot tall.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Please give us a Sin Cara/Rey Mysterio, Jr match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

iMac said:


> Why say formally known as Mistico? I've you're gonna mention his old name then why not let him keep it?


They can't market the name since it is already trademark.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Miz up next!....Smell the Ratings.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

iMac said:


> Why say formally known as Mistico? I've you're gonna mention his old name then why not let him keep it?


Trademarks. Money.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

hhh promo aside this has been a good raw. cole/lawler and punk/orton are pretty great right now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> What the hell is a grey? I don't think the lingo has reached the states.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greys


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wow they actually Talked about Sin Cara On tv 


He is gonna get a HUGE push


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

nWo-4-Life! said:


> Worst punt I've ever seen.


Botch in Orton's match = Say goodbye to your contract.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

iMac said:


> Why say formally known as Mistico? I've you're gonna mention his old name then why not let him keep it?


CMLL owns it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

jeez pronounce cara correctly cole and matthews


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

From what I hear from F4 Wrestling Mistico is to lucha libre what Bryan Danielson is to indy wrestling. Sounds good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn this show has just been one great disappointment so far. The fucking dead as shit crowd aren't helping matters either. In fact, if they were actually reacting to what is happening in front of them it might be able to salvage things. And on top of all that, the show just feels really off to me and I don't know why. 

And Seamus? I don't even know what to say about this anymore. That was just the final nail in the coffin tbh. He was getting buried long before tonight. 

At least Orton/Punk is now finally signed. The fact that Orton is literally punting that pack of jobbers back to FCW is making me :lmao.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

iMac said:


> Why say formally known as Mistico? I've you're gonna mention his old name then why not let him keep it?


Same reason Diesel wasn't called Diesel in WCW?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

iMac said:


> Why say formally known as Mistico? I've you're gonna mention his old name then why not let him keep it?


Am guessing just in case someone googles him, or goes to watch his stuff on youtube.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We need Vince Russo to book RAW and Smackdown on the Road to Wrestlemania he would be awesome.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

layeth87smack said:


> like ive been saying since 9 oclock, what a great raw ...cant believe you guys arent enjoying this


you do know people have different opinions right ?


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh no Miz is gonna talk again.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

First Evan and now Jack Swagger is trending on Twitter. Embrace the All-American American


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

perro said:


> wow they actually Talked about Sin Cara On tv
> 
> 
> He is gonna get a HUGE push


Careful. It might be a "Kaval" push.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

iMac said:


> Why say formally known as Mistico? I've you're gonna mention his old name then why not let him keep it?


I think Sin Cara is a fucking cool name. Also, Mistico is too similar to Mysterio which will confuse the children...both being little dudes with masks and all.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

MIIIIIIIIIZ. Finally someone entertaining on the stick whose name ain't Punk. Or Cole. (sadly.)


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

virus21 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greys


Fuck you. I know exactly whats going to happen after RAW now. I'm gonna read your link, then youtube and wikipedia all about conspiracies and aliens until its 2AM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

layeth87smack said:


> like ive been saying since 9 oclock, what a great raw ...cant believe you guys arent enjoying this


Well since you said it's great, I guess it's time to change my tune.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shit when was the last time WWE had a press conference happened for a WWE signing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Killzone ad is shite.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sin Cara getting plugged and isn't brought in as a jobber. Holy shit!

I loved the mask take off, and then he has Batman horns, lol!

Did they mention what brand he'll be on, I guess they want to keep him either away from Mysterio or close. I just think they'd go the heel turn route, but with ADR and Cara being heel, WWE's looking at turning off the latin audience. I just don't wanna see Cara with Rey just cause they are mexican.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bathroom break, finally.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy that they are mentioning Sin Cara



> Did they mention what brand he'll be on, I guess they want to keep him either away from Mysterio or close. I just think they'd go the heel turn route, but with ADR and Cara being heel, WWE's looking at turning off the latin audience. I just don't wanna see Cara with Rey just cause they are mexican.


He'll most likely be on SD! since the Hispanic demographic is stronger.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

all in all... said:


> i really hate ortons 'psycho' character


are you a wrestling fan? what should his character be? a 5"9 average joe like punk?




The JPH said:


> Advancing storylines and feuds via promos for 'Mania > A 120 minute Bryan/Punk Iron Man match.
> 
> Sorry IWC.


No doubt, I'd prefer to watch swagger train cole


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

If cena comes out, I'm switching to Family Guy


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEESSSOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEE!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole, sit the fuck down


----------



## mrwrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

Can't wait for Mistico!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cole came to play.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh\face. I mark every time.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

I hate the miz, But I really enjoy Alex Riley


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sin Cara is obviously going to be Rey's replacement when he leaves.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This crowd sucks so much tonight. lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Careful. It might be a "Kaval" push.


No chance in hell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Careful. It might be a "Kaval" push.


I doubt it, they're spending a gigantic amount of money on him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Orton tries way to hard at acting. He looks retarded.


You do know wrestling is supposed to be over the top don't you?

If ya don't I got some sad news for ya. It's not really a legitimate sport. Sorry...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> And on top of all that, the show just feels really off to me and I don't know why.


This completely. I can't describe it but it feels unbalanced/off. 
And it's not in a good way like the RTWM should be.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

...via satellite


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Because your call out sucked, Miz.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Because you are irrelevant Miz.......


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"That's funny cuz I called out the Rock last week and he's not responding."

That's because you're irrelevant.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Rock never was the greatest star of the WWE.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

nice heat


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

No reaction at all for Miz. I legit fucking hate this crowd. They are beyond terrible.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> You do know wrestling is supposed to be over the top don't you?
> 
> If ya don't I got some sad news for ya. It's not really a legitimate sport. Sorry...


It's not a sport at all, it's a performance.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz heeling it up good. Fuck Cena/Rock.

Whoa all about me....omg miz stealing from gen me.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Screw the Miz, Where is Showtime Percy Watson?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

His promos are the same, every week


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Miz does absolutely nothing for me, I'm sorry to say. I tried to like him.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Damn this show has just been one great disappointment so far. The fucking dead as shit crowd aren't helping matters either. In fact, if they were actually reacting to what is happening in front of them it might be able to salvage things. And on top of all that, the show just feels really off to me and I don't know why.
> 
> And Seamus? I don't even know what to say about this anymore. That was just the final nail in the coffin tbh. He was getting buried long before tonight.
> 
> At least Orton/Punk is now finally signed. The fact that Orton is literally punting that pack of jobbers back to FCW is making me :lmao.


crowd was just red hot for that entire orton/punk/nexus segment and was into the cole/lawler segment. they were dead for the embarrassing hhh promo but I don't blame them. and miz is getting heat as I type this.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they also probably named him Sin Cara for trademark purposes...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

layeth87smack said:


> are you a wrestling fan? what should his character be? a 5"9 average joe like punk?


 as someone else in this thread said, he seems to be trying way to hard to show how 'psycho' he is. way overboard. with his look i would stick with a more subtle psycho.

and i think punk is severely overrated


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

My first 1st post.

Cringed at how quiet the crowd were when Swagger delivered the "patented"(lol) ankle lock to Lawler. Can't really blame them for that but it just highlighted how little excitement it created! :sad:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alex Riley is looking good. Sorry was is the Miz talking about?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great stuff from Miz.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

Loved Cole saying 'show some respect', and you could hear NO booing at all. His promo is now getting more cheering than boos. Ace.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

john cena is the marty janetty of the team lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz..you can't beat the King on your own..and your going to beat Cena


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You won't do shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mr Snrub said:


> It's not a sport at all, it's a performance.


Read the post, that's what I just said...


Anyway, Rock to lay the SD on Miz and Cena in the same Rock Bottom!


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

The rock must be what he calls Michael Coles penis


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE ROCK CONFIRMED TO WRESTLE.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh fuck off Cena.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is the Miz's bottom row of teeth yellow and the top row is white?


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

"The Man who main event Wrestlemania!"

You smell the buyrates......


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Uh Oh. 
Miz just asked for it. He will soon be smelling it. 


But seriously Rock and Cena could be putting Miz over big time with this.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> No reaction at all for Miz. I legit fucking hate this crowd. They are beyond terrible.


or maybe...just maybe the Miz doth suck


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did Cena just do the Cornette face? :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

take cena AND the rock...really miz? dat crazy talk!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

God Cena is a ***. He even walks like one.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

The Miz _must_ be high.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

haha. Perfect line to interrupt.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Read the post, that's what I just said...


I was agreeing with you, just taking it further.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look, John is all cheery and goofy and stuff.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

this raw has been really sucking so far.


----------



## mrwrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

Cena looks like he has a leg injury??


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Sucks having a kid audience, the top face has to be a Cartoon character/ manchild. oh well.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is quite boring


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Time to change the channel


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, Cena is just not funny.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's just sad that Derrick Bateman does this whole "retarded comedy" schtick better than the biggest star in WWE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is a big doctor's note


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, right back the the crap joking Cena.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Seriously?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

god i hate when Cena tries to be funny.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow this promo has went down hill...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The doctor's note thing again?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

We want The Doctor of Thuganomics!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol. What is this TNA?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

haha loving all the "I hate Cena" bitches


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

lame


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ugh, the real John Cena has returned.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

God, this is awful. This is why I can't tell people I watch wrestling.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

omg I'm about to turn the channel this shit sucks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

**sigh**


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

High-definition piss jugs.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

God this is not funny


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

wtf is Cena even talking about?


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

The only thing below average is this promo


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Seriously... people think Cena is funny?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Why Cena ffs 

Rap maybe even really slowly and robotic like!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WTF is Cena on about?


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

I enjoy Cena... BUT NOT THIS PROMO


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow...there both bad...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This is so stupid.

Miz reaction is spot on.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Right now the Rock interrupt, owns Cena, owns the Miz, owns A-Ri then I will have sex with my boyfriend and get pregnant.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ever since Cena came out I have been cringing.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Even Cole was giving riley shit for that one


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

hahaha cole ripping on A-ri


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

this shwo deffinatly isnt pg


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Mark for ARi mofos...He just SONNED Cena


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL RILEY


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

That was terrible, Alex.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the best joke


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow A-Ri please please shut up, where is the Adamle original when you need one???


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Alex Riley...oh dear


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

"Oh A-rye shouldve just given up the first time..."


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Who wrote that medical report? 










Dr. Isaac Yankem.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Lol. What is this TNA?


Actually TNA will be much better this thursday night in North Carolina! One thing's for sure, the crowd will be better.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

This is our Wrestlemania main event folks.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

In one hour and 11 minutes we had one match so far lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this promo...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is fucking horrible. :lmao


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

what an awful segment


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, can Rock PLEASE save this!
Why is Cole dissing A Ri?


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena trys way to hard


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

This ladies and gentleman, is why we are excited by the rock. These 3 are shite compared to him. Turn off the light when ya leave thanks


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cena bombing out there...again. You actually supported this goofball? LMAO!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wow, this is why I hate the super kid friendly pg promos. Toilet paper? TOILET PAPER!

At least the 4th wall comments are funny. Cena grabs Miz and just runs Riley down. Look at him there...


----------



## the-guru (Jan 26, 2008)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> In one hour and 11 minutes we had one match so far lol


and that match didnt even last a minute


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena always comes off as trying too hard because he does.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

This is Cena's worst promo ever.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not watching, someone let me know if Rock comes out


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Terrible stuff here.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It is ridiculously horrible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz should not be in this position at a WrestleMania. Sorry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

HURRY UP  PLEASEE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, why am I watching this?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Jorts!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The guy in the crowd that yelled about the jorts :lmao :lmao


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Panther said:


> Cena always comes off as trying too hard because he does.


Exactly.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz is owning this promo. The rest is just horrible.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

scared of a-ri lulz


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

booooring


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

hehe The Notebook..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

watch The Notebook that was kinda funny..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you imagine a promo between Anderson and Cena? Holy cow.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Can someone please turn Cena's mic off? He's really overdoing it with the gay jokes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

End this shit now.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO Cena is cracking me up


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

where is this going?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cena needs to stick to rapping


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

This is really bad


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jesus fucking Christ Cena


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena is actually making Miz and Riley look like mature adults.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Poopy jokes in 2011? Crowd is DEAD for this shit. LOL!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

World Worst Toilet Joke? ...What?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Good lord, who wrote this crap shoot of a promo?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And Miz's come back receives....no reaction.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow. And I usually defend Cena.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thats around a dozen gay jokes in two weeks from Cena, whats he got against the gays?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My boyfriend is still waiting. He hates Cena for doing this. This is awful and ya'll were praising this guy. Tragic.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Orton vs mcguilligutty and Cena vs A-ri, great booking just there


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is soooooooooo freaking bad. 

THIS DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!!!!!!!!!!
Why would Cena want to do this??


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

We want STYLES. We want STYLES. We want STYLES.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Cena is a twat. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol this is beyond terrible.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't..


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Worst road to WM so far ever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Welp, looks like Alex Riley will be released soon.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Really, that is the Stip?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

a-ri's career is over lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I try to give him the benefit of the doubt, but Cena is god-awful


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate this shit yes Cole to save us!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is there any chance of Riley winning?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Only MARYSE can save this show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Cole*


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Cole owns!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cole saved that promo.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I will agree with all of you on one thing...this segment is terrible.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

You suck Dick!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Man this promo is horrible


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

now Cole? It gets worse...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

So John Cena is a homophobe I see 

As for this segment arg why wont it end. 

Lol @ Cole telling Mathews to sit down

Edit: The Rock to come down from the ceiling and peoples elbow Cena!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is not WrestlefuckingMania. We're being trolled.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

And this is our main event.....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> THIS DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!!!!!!!!!!
> Why would Cena want to do this??


Yeah why would he want the guy he's facing not to have any back up


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like Arod may be gone. Could this get any worse?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

CAGEEE

im happy


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Right after Wrestlemania, WWE Superstars is going A-Ry!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena will lose.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Inb4 someone defends cena to look unique and cool.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP Alex Riley


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What a crappy promo!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

win by escape ? Riley's winning

The promo had it's moments, but overall it was bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is this promo finally over? Christ.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I gotta ask, was the cage up there tonight, I didn't look up there?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Oooh, almost a real cage match. Let's hope the door never opens


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

At least turn to a divas match so people have something to wank to


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

can't believe this is the match that will be going on last at mania.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

all in all... said:


>


Oh god that must have been painful. Poor guy who had to release that


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Perfect winning conditions for the heel, Riley.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

John Cena you are a fucking joke.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Escape the cage... I'm going to be screaming "just use the door" all night.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Utterly awful.

That's our main event ladies and gentlemen. *cringes*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Who am I supposed to root for at Wrestlemania? I want everyone involved in that promo to lose somehow.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

jesus christ I know everyone's sayin' but this really is a god awful RAW. Could tell from the start that somethin just wasn't happenin' for them. Fuckin' hell


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I was looking up and down prior Wrestlemania cards trying to find worse brand championship or company championship on the card and unless you count Kane vs. Chavo Guerrero I don't think I can.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Cena needs to put A-Ri over, it's about time Alex won a match in the E.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Just when it couldn't get worse..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I just can't beat the habit/addiction. It's ridiculous!!!!!!


Didn't someone call a Cage Match tonight??
I think they said a six man tag but they definitely called the Cage.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Why isn't Santino main eventing Wrestlemania? He's way funnier than Cena and would fit much better in these segments.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Remember when promos used to be what happened between the matches?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

1 hour and 20 minutes into the show this is all I have to say:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cena has a strange obsession with small penises and homosexuality


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If they showed The Rock at home reading the paper it would still shit all over what we just witnessed.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Jesus Christ, The Chaperone is threatening to end the Undertaker's streak.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> can't believe this is the match that will be going on last at mania.


Pretty sure it won't.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That promo was so bad that I'm switching to porn to cleanse myself.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Promo wasn't that bad. Alex Riley toilet joke was the highlight.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Where is the Rock? This promo was brutal to my ears.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr Snrub said:


> Oooh, almost a real cage match. Let's hope the door never opens


This is how Riley will win, Cena will climb the cage. Miz will drag Riley through the door


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

What was the point of the Randy Orton match?

Everyone knew Otron would clean house? Did McGullicuty and Big man double team steph or something? 


Now we have Cena vs A. Ri and it could possibly be that Cena gets A. Ri fired. The man needs a chance in a real match (which this will not be)his mic skills and ring skills just need to be shown. (I know I am biting the kayfabe of him getting the ax)

Its get rid of NXT 2 night


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And the one thing that gets the biggest reaction in the whole segment is the announcement of the type of match. That's bad.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> If they showed The Rock at home reading the paper it would still shit all over what we just witnessed.


TRUTH!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

And the WWE fans are bashing TNA? LMAO...this show tonight sucks on every levels.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

layeth87smack said:


> like ive been saying since 9 oclock, what a great raw ...cant believe you guys arent enjoying this


*You were saying?*


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

lic05 said:


> 1 hour and 20 minutes into the show this is all I have to say:


Repped!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's NO WAY I'm allowing myself to call this The Road to WrestlMania. This is absolutely horrid!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

People watch WWE for wrestling?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did they really cover The Stroke for this stupid movie? That song is sacred.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

http://twitter.com/search?q=cena not funny


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i really prefer cena as doc thuganomic


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Okay. Everybody's had an off night.

I hope all three of them in that ring learn from that crap. Maybe not Cena, but damn if Miz and Riley (especially Riley) don't improve from that crap, there's no helping them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> And the WWE fans are bashing TNA? LMAO...this show tonight sucks on every levels.


Seriously shut the fuck up about TNA and all that shit, you been nothing but a troll all night.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

I liked Miz's opening statements. He's a total '80's sports entertainer, a guy who becomes his character. I like that about him. Thing is, he as getting booed louder than Cena was getting cheered. Which makes me think this crowd really is dead.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone think we will get some zookeepah tonight?


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

This Raw SUCKS

#butimgoingtokeepwatchingeveryweekandwhineaboutittheentiretime


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Is this the all promo edition of RAW tonight??


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

"There's only one person who knows HHH and the Undertaker better than anyone else!"

Vintage Cole!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Target 02 said:


> http://twitter.com/search?q=cena not funny


:lmao

The people have spoken!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Let's hope Eve is better on the mic then Natty.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

divas battle royale ? definite piss break


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least Eve can talk... unlike Natalya. *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE 4 the win.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> anyone think we will get some zookeepah tonight?


The words "bad Raw" and "R-Truth" do go together very nicely!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Please let Awesome Kong come out and destroy everyone.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

it's amazing how they can book punk/orton and cole/lawler so great and then book the fued involving their top star like they don't give a shit about it.



Tony316 said:


> And the WWE fans are bashing TNA? LMAO...this show tonight sucks on every levels.


punk/orton and cole/lawler stuff was great.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Eve pops up on the screen*

My brother: Hey that's Jeff Hardy's belt 

:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh yes Eve get it off your chest


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

now the worlds fastest battle royal


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> anyone think we will get some zookeepah tonight?





He'll probably ask "What's up Manhattan?"


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

The gay jokes were lame. Audience wasn't into it. Glad to see you guys aren't either.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Eve's theme makes me want to vomit.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lets go maryse!!!


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah that segment was awful between Miz/Riley/Cena. Although none of them are given any good material anyway. I just couldn't stop cringing that whole 10 mins.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Can you imagine a promo between Anderson and Cena? Holy cow.


*My ears would bleed.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Once again I'm at a loss for words at this Raw. Horrible, HORRIBLE crowd. And that promo was just outright bad. I'm a Cena fan and am usually one of the first to come to his defense when the haters start but I can't say anything good about that. It flat out sucked. Raw seriously feels really weird to me tonight, that's no excuse for how bad it is though. The only good segment has been Punk/Orton and even at that, we've pretty much already seen it before.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Human Nature said:


> There's NO WAY I'm allowing myself to call this The Road to WrestlMania. This is absolutely horrid!


Road to WrestleMania


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Diva cluster fuck


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice to see Melina's heel push in full swing..


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Tony316 said:


> And the WWE fans are bashing TNA? LMAO...this show tonight sucks on every levels.


You mad ?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I wonder how many Diva battle royales they have every year?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wasn't the Cena/Miz promo bad enough. Now we have the Diva brawl. What the fuck did I do to piss off Vince today?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> If they showed The Rock at home reading the paper it would still shit all over what we just witnessed.


Oh good God, that's funny as hell. I want to see this now.

Just Rock sitting there, reading the headlines and then taking a sip of coffee, and then spitting when he reads Cena and Miz break a ratings low, smiles and then keeps reading.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

maryse is a natural heel


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is Eve the Diva champ again and do we care?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What in the holy hell just happened? Has TNA production broke into the arena and taken over the show?

"I just want to take the Bella Twins on *ONE ON ONE*."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gawd damn it.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Seriously Vince, Linda has lost!

We know Cena can do better then this, let him go!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Diva cluster fuck


That would be substantially more entertaining than this.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought RAW was excellent two weeks ago and the first half of last week was great too. I started to think maybe WWE could pull off a good RTWM despite not having much to work with this year...it turns out they ran out of ideas with over a month left and we're going to get a boring ass holding pattern until Mania. Everyone involved in tonight's travesty of a show should be humiliated.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the fuck was that...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

she was stomping her ass


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The battle royal started at 10:22. Lets see how long it lasts. 1 minutes so far. 2 minutes. done.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

The most relevant the Bellas have ever been.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fuck just happened?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god.


*sigh**


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so stupid


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn that sounded stiff as hell!

Twin magic!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great. A Bellas vs. Eve feud. 

Road To Wrestlemania everybody!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The bella whores would make for a fun night I must admit.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Once again I'm at a loss for words at this Raw. Horrible, HORRIBLE crowd. And that promo was just outright bad. I'm a Cena fan and am usually one of the first to come to his defense when the haters start but I can't say anything good about that. It flat out sucked. Raw seriously feels really weird to me tonight, that's no excuse for how bad it is though. The only good segment has been Punk/Orton and even at that, we've pretty much already seen it before.


PG = poopy jokes. What can you do?

Cena/Orton was good. Crowd is TERRIBLE. iMPACT! from Fayetteville looks to be getting better reactions with a fraction of the crowd, but I digress.


Oh, Diva match is over already? lol

At least there's still Austin, Rocky, and Austin to come.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ElTerrible said:


> Road to WrestleMania


:lmao
Exactly.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Rrrrzzzzz


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

time for this show to get real. LETS GO ROCKY.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo next.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Rock is next.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They can´t even do over the top rope, because half of these bimbos would kill themselves attempting that. For a momment I thought they are building toward Gail Kim and Awesome Kong, but it´s just Eve vs. a Bimbo twin.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well that was pointless.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

well that match was quick, i didn't even have enough time to get my pants off.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This is seriously one of the worst raws in a LONG TIME


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Up next. Thank God.

LOL at the lack of matches though.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FINALLY THE GREAT ONE WILL SPEAK!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Help us Rocky-Wan-Kenobi, you are only hope.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oooooooh goody, Rocky is next! My balls are tingling with anticipation.

:side:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> The bella whores would make for a fun night I must admit.


the only wrestling they do is in the bedroom...the shower...the kitchen table


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope Rock says bitch and ass 9 times in his promo tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Once again, I refuse to believe that Mania is 34 days away.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

There plenty of vids on Youtube for ya.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright Eve vs the Bella twins. Should be as entertaining as paint drying


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> The bella whores would make for a fun night I must admit.



True story.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this raw has been pretty crap


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

ROCK IS UP NEXT!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> PG = poopy jokes. What can you do?
> 
> Cena/Orton was good. Crowd is TERRIBLE. iMPACT! from Fayetteville looks to be getting better reactions with a fraction of the crowd, but I digress.
> 
> ...


Austin's gonna be on RAW next week


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Lemme break down what just happened on my television channel.

I'm watching a commercial break when all of a sudden the show cuts back on right in the middle of the match. I have not a single clue what is going on as the announcers are making no acknowledgement of returning from commercial break right into a match.

Did this happen to anyone else here?


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

SAVE US GREAT ONE!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

2 and a half minutes of "wrestling" and its...

10:30 already? What the fuck? World Wrestling Entertainment. ENTERTAIN ME WITH WRESTLING.

Or,you know, have a guy wearing an orange and purple shirt and jean shorts bash gays for another 10 minutes. That was pretty good the first time.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Rock picked the worst time to come back to the WWE. I'm embarrassed for him to be involved with this crap. I had given WWE the benefit of the doubt, but that was a horrible promo. They honestly couldn't give the build some real thought considering how important it is for The Miz - a superstar they're pushing who I don't think is even ready for such a position - and we're on the road to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

HELL YEAH! Aaron's commercial! I'm marking out bro!


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

missed last 10 minutes... I miss anything?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mmm Kylie Minogue.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Worst Raw since the draft.*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> Road to WrestleMania


Wow, this describes it all. 

Honestly, I would not be watching if Rock wasn't here. 
And that would be a first. I seriously don't think I'd be able to do it. 
WWE got lucky Rock was able to come back right now. 
I'm just so disappointed. 
Now Rock will just blow everything else out of the water, and really show how good it could be.
Yet for some reason creative just............F'N SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

As many have said, no matter what RAW did for 2 hours the majority of us would still watch :lmao

There have been some okay promos and some poor - there's been enough to suggest it two ways. 

Triple H segment was average 
Sheamus being buried was meh
Orton Punk was decent
Lawler Cole was decent 
Cena Miz was awful 
Divas was quick and as ever, pointless

I don't understand why Awesome Kong would want to enter a division like this - oh and I mean the World Title, not Divas.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> the only wrestling they do is in the bedroom...the shower...the kitchen table


SOLD!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

John Cena will no doubt bring back B squared to counter act Alex Riley.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone put up the Russo photo.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Enough of Cena damn it...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

2 great WrestleMania theme songs in row.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember when people used to say that Rock's return was the only thing that could save WWE.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

cucumberlava said:


> missed last 10 minutes... I miss anything?


A john cena PG promo leading to a match with A RI, then a divas battle royal with no Awsome Kong so it didn't matter


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Who the hell wouldn't leave WWE to make like 50 times as much doing movies?! Cena is an idiot.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Worst Raw since the draft.*


Nope. The night Nexus debut was brutal. Fan Appreciation Night. Ughh.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> John Cena will no doubt bring back B squared to counter act Alex Riley.


fuckin lold!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock via satellite? lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

VIA Satellite. Bullshit!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> I don't understand why Awesome Kong would want to enter a division like this - oh and I mean the World Title, not Divas.


The money?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

poor Rock..did Cena hurt your feelin...WTF


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL TRICKED THE DAMN AUDIENCE


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

No pop? Get the fuck out of here crowd.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This crowd is AWFUL!


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG HhahahahahahHAHAHAHAHHH FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lollll


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ROCKY ROCKY!!


OMGOSH!!!!! ICALLED IT!!!!!! I CALLED IT!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

John Cena got a better reaction than The Rock.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*dies*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ The Rock


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

It's so weird hearing Josh Matthews say Tinie Tempah


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rock hasnt changed his shirt 

what a slob


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ROCKY!!

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Show has just improved 6 billion percent.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

fake out!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, maybe Rock can't pass a wellness test.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Look at those beautiful world titles in the case.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LMAO! 30 seconds in and it's better than the whole show.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

they will show this promo for the next two weeks anyway


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

W>C said:


> Seriously shut the fuck up about TNA and all that shit, you been nothing but a troll all night.


I don't watch T.N.A. at all (I have to work at 4 A.M. on Fridays), but I have to say that I see a lot of people bitching about how T.N.A. cannot put over new talent. You can put that argument to rest now. Wrestlemania is being hosted by a guy who has been retired for seven years, one of the main headliners is an announcer that hasn't been wrestling since Doink the Clown was still running around, one of the two main events is being headlined by people that wrestled in it over ten years ago. Meanwhile we have guys showing up tonight that are also retired because they don't have any talent to push the show. Tonight's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Someone put up the Russo photo.


Do you mean this one?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know about this Rock promo thus far.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Forum to break


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He's not there and yet he is! Only the Rock!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought the Rock was going Pg for a moment and the crowd is awful


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> John Cena got a better reaction than The Rock.


Actually being there accounts for something


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Rock knows how to make me smile.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Remind me never to go to Buffalo man this crowd is fuckin' horrible


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this crowd is horrific


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mmmmmmm the Undisputed title...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> John Cena got a better reaction than The Rock.


false.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I remember when people used to say that Rock's return was the only thing that could save WWE.


The Rock can't perform miracles.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

jerseysfinest said:


> Do you mean this one?


Sandals!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, there is a reason this crowd sucks:

1. This show has largely sucked

2. It's Buffalo


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

.......................... not as good as when he is there LIVE
Still gets bigger pops than anyone else


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Why has Cole suddenly become face again?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The crowd is almost booinng him. lol What the hell is going on tonight?!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok this crowd definitely sucks. NO reaction to the Rock's music. I just didn't feel it here.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

came back to buffalo...via satellite


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fucking hell. Weak ass pop for Rock and a not very good promo from him so far either. WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS GOING ON HERE?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

this is horrendous.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

The crowd is dead cuz they wanted him to be there live.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

FRUITY PEBBLES SIGN FTW


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be popping to a jumbo tron promo..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it just me or is this promo off a bit?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Crowd should be shot. Wheres Ashley Cole when you need him?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow I didn't expect this from The Rock


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

can this show just be forgotten? stop it now, and lets just start over next week.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"YOU RAP TO ME? YOU RAP...TO ME? YOU ADDRESS ME...IN THE FORM...OF RAP?"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rock blowing it via satellite


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I honestly believe some people in here are gonna die if the crowd isnt hot.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

You rap to me. LOL oh yes he did.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd is AWFUL!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok this crowd definitely sucks. NO reaction to the Rock's music. I just didn't feel it here.


i think they knew it was a video, but still this crowd sucks


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

chanting to a titantron seems weird


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want matches.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

through the medium of rap


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I'm surprised no one has said this.
> But I'm hoping for a Rock parody of a Cena Rap. Hahahaha!
> Just a little fun like this:


Yeah that was me on page 3! You're welcome! Sorry that's my first time being right like that. Hahaha.

DON'T ADDRESS THE ROCK IN THE FORM OF RAP!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Even The Rock isn't delivering. This RAW is cursed.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

This show reeks of TNA.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

This is pretty crappy actually...and until right this second the crowd have barely responded. I guess they're pissed he's not there live.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Look behind the Rock, championship belts. You know back when they looked prestigous and not liked they came from a Happy Meal


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

stop cutting to this crowd


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this promo sucks asshole


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The crowds sucks because the show sucks. That's it.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> The crowd is dead cuz they wanted him to be there live.


Don't defend them the crowd has been sucking balls the whole night


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh Oh Fmaily. It will be Cena vs. Fatu at WrestleMania.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Honestly can't believd The Rock is hittin' out with this pish tonight. This is fuckin' brutal sack this bullshit no cunt cares about high chief maivia we just wanna see The Rock slatin fuck out Cena


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Rock needs to cut the promo I wrote last week. Ether John Cena.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

God, not even the rock can save this Raw. What in the flying fuck is this shit?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Preach Rock! PREACH!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

This crowd is more dead than the Pope's crotch fpalm.


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

He sounds like a robot lol, whoever wrote his script sucks


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow man, this crowd is boring the hell out of me and the Rock isn't delivering right now.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

This is probably the worst Rock promo ever.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this promo is getting weird.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The fucking Rock.

is A-fucking-mazing.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

will somebody please tell this crowd to wake up


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I lolled at the rap I admit.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rock is speaking from the heart.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This doesn't seem like a Rock promo, it seems like some youtube moron pretending to be the Rock giving a promo.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Damn, Rocky is showing some passion.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn this is deep


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Really.

Rock vs Cena had to happen. Had to. Had to...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm actually really liking this.
The exact opposite of Hollywood Rock. 
SPEAK THE TRUTH ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why is he explaining himself?

just fire back this is horseshit


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

needed to be live


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

LOOOL I can't believe how much the crowd is dead!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rock did it for the Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Everyone is just off tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can almost hear the crowd thinking out loud: 

"What the hell is he rambling about".


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Shad01 said:


> He sounds like a robot lol, whoever wrote his script sucks


It sounds like that doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

The Rock is fucking real.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, Ive never been so dissapointed with the rock. Peoples champ? not so much in my eyes anymore. I just cant take him serious anymore


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd is so bad


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lic05 said:


> This crowd is more dead than the Pope's crotch fpalm.



dinero's impotent?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, even The Rock is getting a few boos.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yes Rock your a giver..whatever you say Dwaine


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If only this were live, and he were showing pictures on the tron of his home.

This is speaking from the heart, this is delivery, this is believing what you say. This is lock, stock, eye-brow cocked, the People's Champ, The Rock!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Rock to cost Cena vs A-Ri. Betcha


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

even the Rock is boring now,


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''He said our City name? Jolly good.'' *golf clap*


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Crowd makes me sick.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What the fuck, Buffalo? New York state usually has some good crowds.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wow, even The Rock is getting a few boos.


u seem surpised


----------



## outcry34 (Feb 15, 2011)

It'd be a lot better if The Rock was doing this live. It doesn't have the oomph.


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

Seems like he's speaking more as Dwayne Johnson than The Rock tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

people's spirit?

sounds like a sermon


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this rock promo sucks as he contradicted himself..he's not in buffalo, yet, he says he's come back to buffalo..? wtf.....is he really there? could be...we'll see


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you guys seriously whining about this promo and the crowd? Miss me with that bullshit.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

a few seconds?!/ omg


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

John Cena and The Rock at Wrestlemania 28=special ref, Dr. Phil.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Sooner than you think? Is the Rock there.


----------



## Ja2l (Mar 27, 2006)

It's hard to work a crowd when you're not there live.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Rock to cost Cena vs A-Ri. Betcha


This. This a million times this.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think The Rock was given a script. Instead of just hitting the "bullet points."


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

The Rock sucks ass


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Seriously, promo is going on way too long.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

The Rock can't save this crowd


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

When they changed camera angles and started panning back, I wanted Cena to be watching a TV eating fruity pebbles.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

shit crowd


----------



## outcry34 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think The Rock is here.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Clearly he is, though. Not a good one...but ...


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

I love The Rock, but this week's promo is fucking shit. Oh...is he actually here?

Thought I sensed a swerve and he was actually there.

Obviously not.

This Raw is fucking cursed, HBK is going to get no reaction is he?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT......


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yaba daba bitch !


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OH SHIT.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Yabba dabba bitch!

I just realized they popped when he cursed, I guess the crowd wants grown up promos! Not uber-scripted pieces of shit like Miz/Cena/Riley.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Rock needs to step him game up for next week. Hopefully he's watching from home embarrassed at the crowd reaction to this promo and decides to make it right - in person - in Dallas.

Yabba dabba Bitch just won me over


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> This. This a million times this.


I concur.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao wtf was that.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How many times did The Rock refer to himself in third person in that promo?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well if the Rock couldn't save this Raw, no one can


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Rock OWNED that bitch again! :lmao that was GREAT!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU ADDRESS ME.............IN THE FORM...........OF RAP?


Did McGillicutty write this promo? :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yabba dabba bitch!


Where is ur pic from.

I need to know...for science..


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

3rd time I've heard bitch on Raw. This week, Rock's return, and Mae Young lol


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

I dont care what you all say. That was gold. Watch The Miz/Cena/A-Ry then tell me that The Rock just cut a poor promo. Fantastic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

haha!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You yabba-dabba bitch! Fucking brilliant! :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Worst Rock promo since the days of Flex Kavana.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

OH SNAP! YOU BEST BEEN TOLD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care if the Rock made an appearance. If I paid for a ticket and had to sit through this shit, I'd sit on my hands too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Cena needs to be sent back to the stone age.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

meh ive seen better


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is HBK actually gonna be on RAW?


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Eh, The Rock started off slow....but he ended strong. The crowd really really sucks though.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Dude got that stiff ass crowd roaring with a taped Message. (Live-feed, my ass.)

DAMN.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> I think The Rock was given a script. Instead of just hitting the "bullet points."


Definitely felt like it. 
Or him in front of a crowd brings out the true character instead of just being in his house.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oooh boy.....hbk....*presses temples*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This show is going to go waaay overtime.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

It started a bit weak but it picked up.

It was supposed to be a serious promo, tough to do via satellite.


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

get ready for a fine rocky for saying bitch


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sorry I dozed off..

so..Rock will.."show up"distract Cena and A-Ri will win...goodnight


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Bartman said:


> I dont care what you all say. That was gold. Watch The Miz/Cena/A-Ry then tell me that The Rock just cut a poor promo. Fantastic.


Yeah, I loved that Rock promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> How many times did The Rock refer to himself in third person in that promo?


I guess you're not familiar with the Rock, then?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I really don't give a shit about A-Ri vs. Cena and I can just watch what HBK has to say on youtube or some shit tomorrow so fuck this Raw.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Shit promo but some people saying he's now not the peoples champ on twitter? :lmao 

It's been a very average RAW but there is still time! So many times we have written off this show just to be electri......oh no, wait that doesn't happen

But we must have hope!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hajduk1911 said:


> crowd is so bad


What did you expect? They're watching someone on a screen.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Even from the titantron, The Rock electrifies. To bad this crowd sucks ass. Yabba dabba bitch. :lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i laughed when he said "SO I CAN TAKE THIS CRAP OFF" and yanked the fuckin chain and hat off though haha.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And Cena comes out with toilet poopy humor. :lmao
*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was brilliant again from Rocky but the crowd killed it. You could hear a pin drop at some points.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

now its official cena owned rock with one rap. Rock's response was the weakest I've ever seen him


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock vs Cena WrestleMania 28 at Miami. Book it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

if ya smeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllll what the Rock is cooking


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

did anyone even wrestle tonight...? this has been terrible


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man no John Morrison, Daniel Bryan, or Zookeepah tonight. Not to mention Mark Henry. WTF is going on here?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bartman said:


> I dont care what you all say. That was gold. Watch The Miz/Cena/A-Ry then tell me that The Rock just cut a poor promo. Fantastic.


beyond "Yabba Dabba Bitch", I don't understand what the Rock just said. What did he just say he was going to do and when?

And more talking from HBK. Yay.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmao rock wins at life


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

same old rocky shit

its great to be in [your town]

blah balh the rock blah blah jabroni


blah blah naughty words blah blah


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So, any chance for some wrestling?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Rock promo felt pre-taped. Got better as it went on, but still, not the best. Needed to be there live.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> came back to buffalo...via satellite


exactly. That's bad EVEN for the Rock.

I gotta be honest I love the Rock just as much as the next Rock fan but Cena still makes a point.

When the Rock says he is "never, ever going away" that normally translates into "I'll be here every week". The occasional week off is forgivable, but being there via satellite 3,000 miles away just doesn't exactly say your still there. 

Please believe I'm no Cena fanboy, but if the Rock really means what he says then he needs to be there EVERY week to say it to Cena's face. Saying it via satellite just doesn't bring the same fire and passion we've always known him for. If he's not going to be on Raw every week then he needs to say so and not say the opposite.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, HBK better be there. Cant save this show, but if I paid a ticket and had to sit through 2 promos from someone like him and the rock on the tron back to back for the last 30 min of the show Id be fucking pissed. 

This reminds me of the Raw after whatever Wrestlemania it was when Vince fought Donald Trump. Was there live and was pretty pissed when I left - the whole show sucked and there was hardly any matches at all.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena is a Yabba Dabba BITCH!!!

THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bartman said:


> I dont care what you all say. That was gold. Watch The Miz/Cena/A-Ry then tell me that The Rock just cut a poor promo. Fantastic.


they both sucked.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

The crowd is terrible. I mean, it's like giving an adrenaline shot to a corpse...


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I would have boo'ed the hell outta Rock.
Be there or fuck off.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

TNA promo


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Rock pwning Cena

Anyone can diss someone using a rap.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What a promo.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

TNA is advertising.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn that part where he was talking about his family and stuff was really deep. Great work as always Rocky


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

The Striker said:


> YOU ADDRESS ME.............IN THE FORM...........OF RAP?
> 
> 
> Did McGillicutty write this promo? :lmao




:lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

If HBK is live tonight then i give two shits about anything thats happened tonight on RAW in the past 1hour 45 mins


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Fooking STING!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Watch the Miz/Cena promo and tell me again The Rock promo was bad. You all know he was going to appear via satellite. Come on now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sucks that he was taped, but I have to admit, that display case is fucking BOSS. I want to see the whole thing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I guess you're not familiar with the Rock, then?


That was too polite a response, but you're a mod so I can see why.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

BallinGid said:


> lmao rock wins at life


because he said bitch...really..so why did he talk for 30 min if all he had to say is bitch and half you cream your pants


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yabba Dabba Bitch!

What a line.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

"ENJOY YOUR FRUITY PEBBLES, YOU YABA DABA BITCH! Rock > Pg


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe HBK can liven the crowd up?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i liked it. seemed personal. Clearly not his best but the rocks worst is better than cenas best.


----------



## CubbyBr (Jun 9, 2009)

My god, that was Ultimate Warrior-levels of bad.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

randy orton of all people cut a better promo than the rock lmao


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

I didn't like the promo the crowd sucked as they have all night it would've been better if the rock been there but cena had some lines even if it was a rap. The rock wearing Cena merchandise was funny though.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> exactly. That's bad EVEN for the Rock.
> 
> I gotta be honest I love the Rock just as much as the next Rock fan but Cena still makes a point.
> 
> ...


He did say he was going to be Cena sooner than he thinks. So his response to not being there every week could be to show up next week and maybe all the weeks until Wrestlemania. We'll have to see.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, HBK not live either. What a waste of 2 hours tonight.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Rock pwning Cena

Anyone can diss someone using a rap.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

CubbyBr said:


> My god, that was Ultimate Warrior-levels of bad.


Whoa, lets not go that far


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rock should have just cut to the chase and cursed and left, since that's clearly what everybody wanted.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They're really letting Rock say what he wants.
It's awesome, but also sad that the other wrestlers can't be that explicit. 


Oh wow! I thought Shawn would actually be there. This crowd is getting pretty screwed over I must admit. Hahaha.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> exactly. That's bad EVEN for the Rock.
> 
> I gotta be honest I love the Rock just as much as the next Rock fan but Cena still makes a point.
> 
> ...


You're stupid. The whole point for The Rock is to get Wrestlemania buys. If the Rock is there every week the novelty will be gone and nobody will care about watching Wrestlemania to see the Rock confront Cena.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

had cena come up with the "yaba daba bitch" line you'd all be giving him shit for it


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It has to be a Streak vs. Career Match from now on. Every star that wants to face Taker must be willing to sacrifice everything to be the man to end the streak. The greater the risk, the greater the reward.


----------



## CubbyBr (Jun 9, 2009)

WWE is copying TNA's style of video interviews with this Shawn Michaels thing.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

people will shit on The Rock because he wasn't there...If you place that taped promo with any other crowd than Buffalo, they wouldn't have been dead...Rocks not there, you paid your money and you want him live, we get it!!!! but come on stop shitting on him so bad, he killed it tonight..


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

HBK to screw HHH.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Cena seemed like he really got under Rock's skin truly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe people are marking out over the word "bitch". My mom called my dad that all the time....no marking out here.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Why do they keep showing this shitty fucking crowd?


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone think that The Rock is actually in Buffalo and that the "live" via satellite is actually pre-taped. Now I'm most likely wrong but what if The Rock beats the sh*t out of John Cena during the cage match against A-Ri. That would be gold.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss heel HHH.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, this crowd is being pissed on. "Watch this video screen for 30 minutes. Maybe some matches. At some point. If there's time."


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

perro said:


> had cena come up with the "yaba daba bitch" line you'd all be giving him shit for it


This.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe people are marking out over the word "bitch". My mom called my dad that all the time....no marking out here.


:lmao Amber you are adorable.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

crowd basically paid for a movie


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Just had to pop in before I sleep and show my utter dismay at the burial of Sheamus, he must have really pissed somebody off lately, first Triple H and then he gets fed to Evan Bourne right after. 

Next week, he'll job to Chavo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There was a weird nervous energy that the Rock had that made it odd to watch.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

perro said:


> had cena come up with the "yaba daba bitch" line you'd all be giving him shit for it


I wouldn't but instead Cena comes out with toilet jokes and fake doctors notes.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy Cricket Town, USA.
:lmao


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

this raw has blown, im going to bed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe people are marking out over the word "bitch". My mom called my dad that all the time....no marking out here.


*I bet she didn't call him Yaba Daba though. *


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow what a pop. WWE should never come to buffalo again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"THE BEST PIMP IN THE WORLD"


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Bryan always has that look during his entrances, but this week it was like he was cracking up having to follow Rock and Michaels.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

And the crowd is completely dead.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

whoa dont finish yourselves off yet guys... DANIEL BRYANS HERE!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG A match! What's going on?

Never mind.

RAW is 5000 boring promos.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

this makes no sense


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ugh.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Once again The Rock shows that he can do a promo ten times better than Cena. I really thought The Rocks promo was brilliant tonight.


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

The Rock sounded like The Ultimate Warrior in parts. The whole thing was aimless, incomprehinsable waffled nonsense.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

No real matches tonight then

Why does Miz need to come out?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RANDOM!!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay well this show is one of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wrestling ..why would we have wrestling here


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope wwe doesnt ignore the fact that HHH vs Undertaker happend at WM 17


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at Raw teasing us with a match. Full on troll mode.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok Miz and Bryan.
Rock and Cena.
What's the main event at Mania again??


Cole is F'N BI POLAR OR SOMETHING!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wow. No reaction for Danielson.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Old feud is OOOOOLD!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Just had to pop in before I sleep and show my utter dismay at the burial of Sheamus, he must have really pissed somebody off lately, first Triple H and then he gets fed to Evan Bourne right after.
> 
> Next week, he'll job to Chavo.


Hey at least he has won the WWE championship before getting the M.V.P burial treatment


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Miz avenging all his losses. One way or the other.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Miz, you're not even Sheamus when it comes to jumping people.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck the fucking Miz. Oh my God.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

king of scotland said:


> You're stupid. The whole point for The Rock is to get Wrestlemania buys. If the Rock is there every week the novelty will be gone and nobody will care about watching Wrestlemania to see the Rock confront Cena.


The novelty is gone already.. that promo was a fuckin monologue and ultimately achieved nothing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Miz he needs to go and get a life.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe people are marking out over the word "bitch". My mom called my dad that all the time....no marking out here.


You have to remember we've been sheltered all our lives, barely go anywhere and only started watching Rock promos on youtube a few years ago.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

im shocked by how little wrestling there has been, i think this is the least actual wrestling i've ever seen from a wwe program.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So many fans, so little sound or noise. Wow... "ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"

I mean i can't stand TNA audience much, but they are usually louder with like 1000 peeps lmfao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

"YOU'RE A BIG CHEATER" that kid is laying into Miz


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And WWE checks Buffalo and Oakland off as towns to come back to.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The crowd is completely dead.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Miz and Daniel Bryan interact with each other almost every week even though they're not feuding. Weird. I know their history together but it's still odd.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Dude, Rock's taped promo was godly. Is it hypocritical of him not to be there after saying he was never going away? Yes. But the promo damned ruled.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

...............................


Kevin Nash Booked this show didn't he....


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

What was the point of this??


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

such intensity


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That was a great promo, but what the hell was up with showing the crowd?

I listened and understood HBK's words. He's my friend, but every time we were in the ring, I never saw a look of compassion in his eyes, and he's my friend.

Why is Miz back out, and now Cole is turning on him? What the hell?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan deserves to be beat up for that intro music alone.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

How can Cole not condole this?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Crickets*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Confirmed burials :*
Sheamus.
Daniel Bryan.
Jack Swagger.
Actual Matches.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

is there something wrong with the ring. coz they are not using it much lol


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Shock Cole? Shock? I call it boredom.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

dead

he should have raped him on the spot


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol. The crowd doesn't care even if Miz attacks Bryan. This crowd sucks ass


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Miz needs to feud with that kid screaming at him. He really gave him the business.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, Well since there is no USA Title division.. We get this


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Will I hold that for ya, Miz?'' :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah cole, its the shock, not the fact that this is a god awful raw.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

He mentions his father and grandfather, but neglects what he actually did in the WWE? 

This kind of promo would have worked best inside the arena with the crowd so you can control them a little. You don't cut a serious promo via satelite which is in fact just a taped promo. That, and I honestly hate taped promos. They just lack the feeling of crowd interaction you get when the superstar is in the ring. I'm perplexed as to why WWE felt they need to use a taped promo. Go live or don't go at all. This is a golden piece of advice they should follow for this little feud. A taped promo cannot carry the energy or intensity of The Rock in front of the crowd. How can you expect the crowd to sit there and listen to a taped response after he just returned two weeks ago? 

I was also disappointed he didn't mention Cena's history a little. There's so much material, why not use it against him? I know it wouldn't make sense for WWE to allow their poster boy to be crapped on, but I was hoping they were going all out with this. They just basically had him address his reasons for leaving and didn't go all out with it either (so much more stuff can be said to add emotion and drama instead of sticking to the obvious my blood runs in this business).

It was a decent promo. Started okay, ended strong enough. But he didn't go all-out one way or another (touched on dissing Cena and touched on deeper issues).

I'm disappointed however because there's much more material that could be used and considering they just had him address his leaving, there's no chance some of that stuff will be brought up because we're now passed it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Frog face...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ok we have had ONE, I MEAN ONE MATCH TONIGHT far.......

And of course miz is still pissed he lost the us title to bryan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz you pussy.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Jesus Christ, The Miz sucks. But the crowd isn't helping at all.


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> exactly. That's bad EVEN for the Rock.
> 
> I gotta be honest I love the Rock just as much as the next Rock fan but Cena still makes a point.
> 
> ...


It kinda pisses me off. The Rock expects to have millions and millions of fans yet keeps jerking us around. How can we even buy into this feud if there is not going to be any fucking Rock vs Cena match? What are they going to do? Have a rap off?

I wanted to believe that The ROck's heart was back with the WWE, but he couldn't even bother to show up, and his promo came off quite boring to me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Miz, we're THISCLOSE to actually having a match. GET OUT THERE AND STOP THIS TRAVESTY."


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> I hope wwe doesnt ignore the fact that HHH vs Undertaker happend at WM 17


THIS.

fpalm at this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

we are really out of time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Panther said:


> Wow. No reaction for Danielson.


The Rock didn't even get a reaction dude.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alright so we had a Raw that completely, 100% sucked tonight. This means that something huge will happen in the last 5-10 minutes. Poor Buffalo, I'm kind of scared of going to Night of Champions this year.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. You're building up for Mania and you put on one the worst Raws in months. This coming just two weeks after the Rock's return.

This Raw has felt like iMPACT mainly because its been DOMINATED by promos/segments and little wrestling of which a majority of it was bad. 

And then a pointless Miz assault. Seriously who cares? Certainly not this crowd. Absolutely dead through the whole beatdown.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Miz should have ripped that little kid's sign up


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

... what?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *And WWE checks Buffalo and Oakland off as towns to come back to.*


I hope your right, this is one of the worst crowds in a long time.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and why is Cole somber..why isn't he marking for the Miz...doesn't he hate DB anyway

he should be screaming TAKE THAT NERD


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Rock delivers a promo with something Cena pretends to have...Emotion


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

So we don't get to see Bryan wrestle, but we do get to watch the botchmaster Riley instead?

And yes, this crowd blows.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Little WRASSLIN' tonight folks lol


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

What a load of shite.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

game3525 said:


> Jesus Christ, The Miz sucks. But the crowd isn't helping at all.


Wait there is a crowd?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone who pays for Wrestlemania is a fucking moron.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

I was excited for a real Match 

Vince:Hey Daniel wanna be on raw?

Daniel:Yeah who will I be facing?

Vince:Oh no one yall just get jumped by The Miz for no reason

Danielokerface

Vince:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Fuck the fucking Miz. Oh my God.


Thank You. Agree 100%


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I know I'm late but who did Sheamus piss off to deserve such crappy booking? Even Billy Gunn looks good compared to how Sheamus has been treated.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They used no one for this episode. :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

No Morrison? wtf?


----------



## awillhide (Mar 15, 2010)

So did the wrestlers go on strike with the NFL?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone's mad at the crowd but if you had to sit through this Raw live you'd be bored and pissed too.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bring back our wrestling show!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

At least this crowd and this show deserve each other.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't believe the crowd wasan't up for The Rock Promo. This crowd really does suck.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn, this crowd is noob. Does someone have to open a vein with a straight razor to get a response?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Why the hell are they ignoring the fact that they have faced off 10 years ago.. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Crespo4000 said:


> Wait there is a crowd?


They're all deaf as a post after having a taped Rock shouting at them for 10 minutes.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Didn't honestly think I could be so offended by RAW by this is really bad.

And I'm about as sensible a viewer as there can be. Everything about this has sucked.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

So the only truly well done segments tonight were the punk and orton one.....and cole and king

WAY TO GO WWE!!!!!!

Wrestlemania is in 34 days......i'd just like to update you on that


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Worst Skull Crushing Finale ever. It's like he gently pressed his face to the mat while Daniel Bryan puts his hands up to protect it. Couldn't even do it on the fucking concrete for god's sake.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

in fairness, what has there been to cheer? woohoo a diva botchal royal

most people in this thread have been going on about how awful RAW is tonight


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

On The Rock's promo:

And _that's_ how you cut a promo, kids.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Where was Mark Henry? He won a match last week and then doesn't show up? No Morrison and R-Truth is weird too.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Even this dead crowd didn't deserve a such poor show...


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

put Buffalo down for cities never to return to.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Seriously what is up with Cole?!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I totally forgot Triple H already faced Taker at Mania lmfao!

Anyways, this crowd SUCKSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Crespo4000 said:


> Wait there is a crowd?


Sure there is. Remember the guy that said, "Kick his ass, seabass"? So you know there's at least one guy there.


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

Worst RAW in years.

_'m not surprise that the crowd is dead, it was way to many promos and videos (really? two returns via pre-recorded promos?) and only one match I would be bored as well._


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

People keep ragging on the crowd but they have been screwed over, 3 matches? a hut sheamus, a randy squash and a divas match. they adravticed the rpck and hbk and gave them 30 straight minutes of a scrren talkin


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe people are marking out over the word "bitch". My mom called my dad that all the time....no marking out here.


Home not so happy?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This crowd suck ass.

Also, WWE needs to pull it together. The RTWM has been incredibly underwhelming so far. In fact, the only thing that has kept it from being just downright horrible has been Rock's promos.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

punk/orton and cole/lawler stuff was great. everything else has been beyond horrible. crowd was hot for good stuff and dead for the shitty stuff. no idea why people are crapping on the crowd. the show has sucked besides 2 segments(which, again, they were hot for) why the fuck should they react to what's going on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I would have asked for a refund, yesterday.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Panther said:


> Wow. No reaction for Danielson.


They could replace Cena/Riley with a returning for one night only Lesnar taking on Chris Benoit's corpse and this crowd wouldn't still give a damn about anything happening on the show.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 13, 2005)

How do you have a 2 hour wrestling show and only have 2 matches?....


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

So... Commercials, promos, commercials, promos, divas match....


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Could WWE actually have Rock/Stone Cold in the same ring next week?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's right, Cole. Stone Cold is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh, Austin is the greatest of all time now Cole? And with Miz right beside you...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What a good reason.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

dear god in heaven, people really need to get it. There will be no Cena vs Rock. The Rock is only there to bring in viewers. That's it.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I've enjoyed the show somewhat tonight but the booking has been AWFUL. Staggered interview after interview with no segways, random run ins multiple times, and 2 very misleading advertisements for The Rock and HBK when neither man was there.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't worry Alex Riley is here to save us


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Stone Cold is the greatest of all time - Micheal Cole. <---- damn right cole


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

why is cole unsettled by the beatdown on bryan....

cole have you forgotten that you hate bryan because he kicked your ass


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

txdave37 said:


> It kinda pisses me off. The Rock expects to have millions and millions of fans yet keeps jerking us around. How can we even buy into this feud if there is not going to be any fucking Rock vs Cena match? What are they going to do? Have a rap off?
> 
> I wanted to believe that The ROck's heart was back with the WWE, but he couldn't even bother to show up, and his promo came off quite boring to me.


I'll go out on a limb and say this. If Rock doesn't show up live for the next two Raws then WWE has officially made him out to be a poser. It just turns his words that apparently came from the heart into empty words.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Next Week: Austin returns for a 30 minute PROMO LOL


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Rock comes out or bust.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Last week's Raw was ten times worse than tonight. That's not to say this is anything other than shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice music Riley, sounds familiar though.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i hope this raw gets a shitty rating, maybe then wwe will step up their game a little bit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bartman said:


> Could WWE actually have Rock/Stone Cold in the same ring next week?


as long as they have a sing off like the last time...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ThatAwesomeKid said:


> Worst RAW in years.
> 
> _'m not surprise that the crowd is dead, it was way to many promos and videos (really? two returns via pre-recorded promos?) and only one match I would be bored as well._


_

Viewer's Choice was worst

at least we got segments with Michaels & Rock_


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I bet Austin will appear on the screen too.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

If Alex Riley botches tonight in a Steel Cage match it proves that he sucks major ass and should never be around a WWE Ring again.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Only way this isn't the worst RAW in recent memory is for some huge surprise. Rock interference would qualify.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

To be completely fair to the crowd, we've seen a squash match, a diva's battle royal, McGuillicutty getting squashed, and now this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

INB4 A-Ri botches the outcome.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

JAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN Cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Cole and Miz are fighting!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Boo that man.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No pop for Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Home not so happy?


I was happy just too damn perceptive.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I've actually never had these feelings towards RAW for some strange reason. 
Maybe it's because it's Road to Wrestlemania and they've completely disappointed.
I honestly feel hatred towards WWE right now. I feel so PISSED off. 
I'm annoyed.....I think. Just simply annoyed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Did Cole forget to give Miz the goddamn courtesy of a reacharound or something? Their sexual relationship seems strained...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

sparced said:


> Last week's Raw was ten times worse than tonight. That's not to say this is anything other than shit.


Last weeks Raw was GREAT until the tag title double-exchange. The near entirety of this weeks Raw is just pure SUCK.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Rock better be back "live" if not..he's a yabba dabba BITCH!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And Stone Cold next week! And people complain about TNA using old stars...


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Rock you better come through!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Does Cole seem pissed at Miz or is it just me?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The crowd did get a bad RAW. But they were dead from the start. Dead during HHH first promo back in 8 months? Crowd was gonna suck no matter what.

mikethemiz The Miz
I'm so awesome.
33 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

From Miz's twitter

First ever tweet from commentary daniel down cena to go...someones gonna be telling me I'm awesome next week.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Cena to Alex Riley: "and you...you don't belong talking."


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So what is this the 3rd wrestling match of the night?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Miz's tweet from the broadcast table: "First ever tweet from commentary daniel down cena to go...someones gonna be telling me I'm awesome next week."


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz is tweeting.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

its just me or cole turns face with no reason sometimes?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

why the fuck is the Miz talking so fast?
Why is he yelling at Micheal Cole?
Why is this show so bad?

Now Cena comes out to no reaction whatsoever too...........WOW this show is bad


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Is Cole reading the King's lines?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

BULLSEYE miz


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz botched a tweet. Awesome.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

It's funny. With the return of SCSA, Rocky, HHH, Taker, and Shawn Michaels making an appearance it's like AE all over again. No ones complaining though...

However when TNA did "WCW 2.0" a year or so ago, people shitted all over it.

I understand the difference, but I find it odd that no one even mentioned it. :shocked:


----------



## monsterzero (Feb 22, 2011)

what a crappy RAW. Rocks promo was a total failure. He's lucky that the even worse Miz/Cena promo was just before his. I don't blame this crowd at all. WWE dropped the ball big time, sucked the life out of the building with such horrible promos. 

Rock needs to be there in person or STFU. His specialty is entertaining a crowd he cant do that 3000 miles away. He just seemed lost and couldn't feed off the crowd and have them feed off him. Yabba dabba line was a nice recovery tho. 

Hopefully Stone Cold can right the ship next week and show everyone how to get a crowd hyped.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

@john cena needs a tan.
I'm so awesome.

His tweets


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HGF said:


> I bet Austin will appear on the screen too.


yup. He'll probably talk about the same thing HBK did


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> And Stone Cold next week! And people complain about TNA using old stars...


Austin is welcome any damn time he pleases.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I do not for a second believe that Miz could prevent Cena from opening a door.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Miz is awesome. I just decided.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why is Cole acting like a babyface toward Miz?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Last weeks Raw was GREAT until the tag title double-exchange. The near entirety of this weeks Raw is just pure SUCK.


This.

Oh my goodness I'm so annoyed and pissed!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Austin is welcome any damn time he pleases.


yes he is...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Post it on twitter!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Does Cole seem pissed at Miz or is it just me?


he didn't call him the next day


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL @ Miz. Eff you haters.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz is a joke.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh my god.......THAT IS FANTASTIC


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay, that was pretty good.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHA!

AWESOME!

Brilliant!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Miz


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lmao, ok that was great!


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

lol this was actually cool.

On the other hand, I hope Rock gets involved in this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's brilliant! :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> And Stone Cold next week! And people complain about TNA using old stars...


making a special appearance vs. being a roster member

yeah, both are exactly the same


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

This show has been terrible bar Rock's promo.


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

the miz is awesome lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lol


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Seriously what is going on here?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Miz

"We got it."


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> It's funny. With the return of SCSA, Rocky, HHH, Taker, and Shawn Michaels making an appearance it's like AE all over again. No ones complaining though...
> 
> However when TNA did "WCW 2.0" a year or so ago, people shitted all over it.
> 
> I understand the difference, but I find it odd that no one even mentioned it. :shocked:


are you seriously comparing the return of guys like xpac and ecw slobs to appearances/returns of some of the biggest stars in wrestling history?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hit him in the head with a phone.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz Is Owning this shit!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Cena just sold a blackberry shot.

To be fair, Mankind once brained Rock with a loaf of bread.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alex Riley just walk out the door. Thanks.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This cage match is a joke. A spot where Miz takes a cell phone pick.

Is everyone absolutely sure we're not watching iMPACT?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Hitting Cena with a phone. What the hell is that...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why does it seem like the ring is secondary to the commentary desk these days?


----------



## outcry34 (Feb 15, 2011)

The Miz is incredibly boring. Jesus.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Cole*


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena just got knocked out by a Blackberry :fpalm


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

social media bullying.............cool


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

The Rock may interfere in this match?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So the ref just slides away the random phone that appears in the ring.

"Oh this must have fallen out of Cena's Jean short pockets. I'll just slide that over here near the camera"

A-Ri the Botch Machine.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Super Cena strength.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The Striker said:


> Austin is welcome any damn time he pleases.


The way I imagined you saying that made me lol.


----------



## Trebek (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz is still tweeting...


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL at Cole impersonating Michael Kay..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz is saving this mainevent from being horrible.


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

a phone to the head? really? REALLY?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> So the ref just slides away the random phone that appears in the ring.
> 
> "Oh this must have fallen out of Cena's Jean short pockets. I'll just slide that over here near the camera"
> 
> A-Ri the Botch Machine.


What's the ref going to do? It's no DQ.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The miz is funny.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's totally going to do a Whisper in the Wind on Umaga....

Oh.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Michael Cole's akward silence when Miz told him to shut up. 8*D


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

A ri just dropped the fucking Iphone and the ref slid out of view is anything going right tonight?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Miz is saving this mainevent from being horrible.


He is trying to at least. Hitting the cage with a chair isn't helping though


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Hitting Cena with a phone. What the hell is that...


Something Russo is pissed he didn't think of first.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Another commercial fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god NOW they go to commerical?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this RAW has actually flown by


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol why didn't A-Ri go for the door while Cena was distracted?*


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock vs Cena WrestleMania 28 at Miami. Book it


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

So Miz has gone up in thousands of followers in the last 5 minutes, literally


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait so raw is supposed to end at 11, and we have an advert at 11:02, even the production team is botching


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THEY COVERED THE STROKE...IN THE FORM...OF RAP?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Last time a Raw was this terrible, Nexus was formed.

I wonder what happens tonight?


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

CubbyBr said:


> My god, that was Ultimate Warrior-levels of bad.


What are you talking about? Rock was great and nothing like Ultimate Warrior. And Ultimate Warrior was AMAZING at promos, better than Cena in every way. Just cause your incompetent and can't understand, doesn't mean they suck.



andy1411 said:


> The Rock sounded like The Ultimate Warrior in parts. The whole thing was aimless, incomprehinsable waffled nonsense.


Actually, Rock talked about things and hit many points, how his family has been in the business for years, how he helped WWE and opened the door for them to do movies, how Cena responded in a rap(not even a promo), and other things.



Inertia said:


> The novelty is gone already.. that promo was a fuckin monologue and ultimately achieved nothing.


No, it was an explanation and a comeback at Cena and a great promo.



Zatiel said:


> Dude, Rock's taped promo was godly. Is it hypocritical of him not to be there after saying he was never going away? Yes. But the promo damned ruled.


This.



The Striker said:


> The Rock didn't even get a reaction dude.


Wrong, there were Rocky chants, mass reactions at the catchphrases, and cheers at other things he said.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not watching Raw live again for awhile.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Russo pic.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> It's funny. With the return of SCSA, Rocky, HHH, Taker, and Shawn Michaels making an appearance it's like AE all over again. No ones complaining though...
> 
> However when TNA did "WCW 2.0" a year or so ago, people shitted all over it.
> 
> I understand the difference, but I find it odd that no one even mentioned it. :shocked:


Apparently you don't read the entire thread.

Haha the fearless babyface stops short of escaping the cage because of the awful champion holding a chair at the bottom. So fucking weak.

And a commercial AFTER 11:00. This Raw just facepalms on so many levels.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol why didn't A-Ri go for the door while Cena was distracted?*



Monday Night RAW + Logic? :shocked::shocked::shocked:

At least we have more ads


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Lol Cena is climbing that cage Super Mario World style.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

When the commercials are over the match will be over


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Weird random thought: Could Cena have done a victory roll there without breaking his neck? Made me think of the KOTR final between Bret Hart and Bam Bam Bigelow.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Is Cole ditching miz now and just being Swaggers bitch?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol why didn't A-Ri go for the door while Cena was distracted?*




Put a black guy at the door entrance and A-Ri would pounce through the cage door.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JStoner said:


> Something Russo is pissed he didn't think of first.


this Thursday...Hardy vs Anderson..in an I-Phone on a pole match...book it Russo


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has drained me of all positive energy. I'm going to be impotent for at least a week.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The way this raw is going i'm expecting raw to end during a commercial


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Wait so raw is supposed to end at 11, and we have an advert at 11:02, even the production team is botching


It's bad when the overrun has commercials.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> It's funny. With the return of SCSA, Rocky, HHH, Taker, and Shawn Michaels making an appearance it's like AE all over again. No ones complaining though...
> 
> However when TNA did "WCW 2.0" a year or so ago, people shitted all over it.
> 
> I understand the difference, but I find it odd that no one even mentioned it. :shocked:


I did several pages ago when they showed SCSA was gonna be on TE and Raw next week.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Shad Gaspard is having a war of words on twitter right now...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i want my sleep back


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

JStoner said:


> Something Russo is pissed he didn't think of first.



No. In a Russo match you would have had to climb through 3 cages to reach the phone, and the phone swerve the face by somehow jumping into the hands of the heel leading to a heel win, which would then lead the phone to another swerve when it hits the heel, pinning the heel and winning the championship.


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope that Bryan show up to take out miz at least.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

This RAW has been so bad that it forced me to register to this site and tell the world about it.

OMFG THIS SHOW ****S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Last time a Raw was this terrible, Nexus was formed.
> 
> I wonder what happens tonight?


I'm calling it first.









Nothing.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

LMFAO THE BOTCH OF THE CENTURY


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I was happy just too damn perceptive.


Often one is at the cost of another. Oh wait...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol wtf was that


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

lol at Cena getting louder boos than Riley


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he's a star..*dropkick botch*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol botch


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did Riley just dropkick.. air?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I can't believe it... this Raw had so much potential... and ended up so disastrously. Trips promo was pretty bad, Cena's was really bad, Miz was probably the best on the mic tonight, involved in the worst segment, and Orton cut a good promo. Rock was disappointing and HBK's video package on talking about Taker/Triple H was a waste of time. Wrestling has been minimal and poor for what little there was, promos have been disappointing, and overall this has to not only be the most disappointing Raw I've ever seen considering the potential it had, but probably the worst Raw I've seen in a long time. 

Can't believe I sat through all of it.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

sparced said:


> I'm not watching Raw live again for awhile.


Same. This Raw was a complete waste of my time. I wish I had just waited to youtube it tomorrow and skip all of the worthless bullcrap this particular Raw would try to call 'entertainment'


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

SaveTheWWEplz said:


> This RAW has been so bad that it forced me to register to this site and tell the world about it.
> 
> OMFG THIS SHOW ****S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


lol welcome to the nut house


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wtf


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

SaveTheWWEplz said:


> This RAW has been so bad that it forced me to register to this site and tell the world about it.
> 
> OMFG THIS SHOW ****S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


Welcome to the hatefest.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the miz is angry cole has a new BF called jack


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm legitimately stuck for words at how bad tonight has been. I don't know what is worse, the crowd or the show. Everything just feels really off. Note to WWE, Buffalo NY does not exist, it isn't even on the map. DO NOT GO BACK THERE. EVER. 

The best parts have been Orton/Punk, a video package showing past greatness from HHH/Taker and Miz taking a picture of Cena in the cage. WOW.

Btw, Rock's promo was all sorts of strange. I don't know what to think of it right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Russo pic.


Here you go ma'am.










I'm so pissed off!

Why are Miz and Cole fighting?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm staying up hoping that The Rock interferes.I should have gone to bed about 40 minutes ago.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vintage Alex Riley. The best Botchman in the business.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

U SLOW MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

of course he wouldn't make it...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Was Riley just taking a nap at the top of the cage?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Sad how WWE is close to Mania and showing such a horrible show. Reminds me of TNA


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the hell...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

a ri afraid of heights


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Is it really that hard to climb over a modified fence?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Screw this stuff.

NEXT WEEK!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Actually, Rock talked about things and hit many points, how his family has been in the business for years, how he helped WWE and opened the door for them to do movies, how Cena responded in a rap(not even a promo), and other things.


Ha HA! Some open door that was. In that span we have been given The Marine(ok), Marine 2(?), See No Evil(ouch), Legendary(ok), Knucklehead(uh-oh), and the Chaperone(not good).

Not a very good point for the Rock to make in a comeback.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

why is this running so over


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can we just burn the entire company to the ground and start over? Some kind of workers' revolution? Or a workrate revolution, if you will? Or just leave it in ashes like it probably deserves.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

the wrestling in this match is quite bad.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

is miz wearing makeup?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

lol at riley just becoming paralyzed when he gets to the top of the cage.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

and they have to spoil it...


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

THAT was a promo by the Rock. Wasn't his best, but even via satellite he had decent crowd control, from a dead crowd. BUT, the Rock must show up live at within the next few weeks, or the fans are going to get ansty, and the Rock, Vince, and everyone knows it. 

The fans weren't booing the rock, they were booing Cena when the Rock mentioned Cena dissed his fam. 

I can't express this enough, for any and all the doubters, I'm dead serious. That taped promo is absolutely NO indication of the rock's capabilities on the mic in regards to "coming at" someone. If the Rock and Cena have a face to face live promo with a hot crowd (especially if it's at Wrestlemania), where the Rock has the ability to do one of the things that made him an icon in the first place (control a crowd with ease), Cena will look bad, very bad.

This crowd sucks. They showed Austin on the screen and he didn't even get a pop.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This makes me pissed off at TNA even more.

Fuckin' A.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

If you guys watching this on TV think it's horrible...lmfao imagine those who PAID money in person!! :0


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I really wanted him to tweet 'You Can't See Me' then do a fist drop.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't fuck with supercena.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE really doing a number on the season 2 NXT guys.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is still going on? Geez.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So did A Ri decide to take a nap on top of the cage or what? 
That looked ridiculous. 

This show should have been over 5 mins ago. 
SUPERMAN! Oh man. THHIIIIISSSSSS IISSSSSS RREEEEETTARDEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Argggh! Urgghh!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's so bad that I can't not watch it.


----------



## outcry34 (Feb 15, 2011)

That was all sorts of terrible. Worst raw in a long time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Time for bed, thank Christ.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz already made that joke...

Superman STRENGTH!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

And Miz walks away NOT giving a SHIT about Riley lmfao..WHO books this Shit??

This is cringeworthy bad 2/10 stars at most from me


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Rid of McGuillicutty and Alex Riley in one night.

This has made this RAW worthwile.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ha HA! Some open door that was. In that span we have been given The Marine(ok), Marine 2(?), See No Evil(ouch), Legendary(ok), Knucklehead(uh-oh), and the Chaperone(not good).
> 
> Not a very good point for the Rock to make in a comeback.


Rock opened the door. Not his fault if they all fell down the stairs.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz saved that hole thing


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright. Another pointless Cena victory. Kudos WWE on a great show...Pathetic build to the Miz/Cena feud, pathetic appearance by The Rock. Overall embarrassing show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This makes me pissed off at TNA even more.
> 
> Fuckin' A.


Why, they didn't book this shit


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

That was outrageously bad. good night everyone.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nah Nah Nah Nah. Nah Nah Nah Nah. Hey Hey Hey. Goodbye!

Thanks for coming Riley. Let the door hit you on the head on your way out.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Enjoyed the promos by Orton & HHH and the segments with Michaels & Rock

everything else was crap


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow..... I'm almost speechless. *


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EASILY THE WORST RAW IN THE PAST YEAR!!!! EASILY!!!!
Especially for being Road To Wrestlemania!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Well that sucked.

night folks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> If you guys watching this on TV think it's horrible...lmfao imagine those who PAID money in person!! :0


They could have made it better if they showed some fucking enthusiasm.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Miz will win at WM 27


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This feels like the build up to Sunday Night Heat. A bad Sunday Night Heat.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

To paraphrase Lewis Black, I can't wait until next week's Raw. Apparently they're just going to fly planes over the stadium and drop shit on it. Shit and fireworks; it's gonna be grand!


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

nate_h said:


> Rid of McGuillicutty and Alex Riley in one night.
> 
> This has made this RAW worthwile.


Very good point!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Underwhelming show.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, they are really cleaning house on the NXT guys.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Its over? Thank good!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

perro said:


> Miz saved that hole thing


This. Only...you know. With a "w".


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

wow if this raw was a wrestler it would be the great khali


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Why WWE WHY


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Well we have a strong candidate for worst RAW of the year.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> And Miz walks away NOT giving a SHIT about Riley lmfao..WHO books this Shit??


Why would he give a shit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone needs to take that title off Miz, pronto. I'm happy that his dream came true but seeing him walk into Mania as the WWE Champion just doesn't sit right with me, at all.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This was as shitty as it gets.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was bad, really bad.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Great promo by the Rock...no need for jokes. Just telling the truth as usual and Buffalo clearly agreed.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wait, the show is over right? no-one cared that riley was fired? i know he's crap but....


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Worst Raw in a long time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Somehow Bourne/Sheamus was the best match on Raw. IT LASTED 37 SECONDS.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *wow..... I'm almost speechless. *




Who would have thought a RAW, in the middle of the RTWM, with advertised appearances by The Rock and Shawn Michaels, with a Triple H promo to build a feud with the Undertaker would have been almost as painful cutting your eyes out with a rusty dull knife. It almost hurts to be a WWE fan at this point.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was a bad show top to bottom. Can't believe Cole vs. Lawler had the most senseable booking tonight.


----------



## Grapeman (Mar 9, 2005)

I know somebody probably says this every week, but I swear that was the worst RAW in history and I'm pretty sure it can be proven this time.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

What's with all the hate? Pretty decent Raw.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the Yabba Dabba Bitch! line was the best part of the show.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

What a dud. At least it was better than last week. That was atrocious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Riley is a Raw main-eventer. That makes total sense.... if you don't think about it.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

My theory is they are building to breaking up the Miz groupies so Miz can turn face after WM.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea...just yea...


----------



## monsterzero (Feb 22, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> They could have made it better if they showed some fucking enthusiasm.


When at any point of this show was there a moment for them to show some enthusiasm? The shitty promos? The shitty matches? Vince should be happy there were no "TNA" chants going on because that was utter garbage.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

At this point, I don't even give a shit about WM anymore.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Miz closing the show. Terrible.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And done with Raw!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> the Yabba Dabba Bitch! line was the best part of the show.


No just no...:no:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> They could have made it better if they showed some fucking enthusiasm.


They were probably going to be a crap crowd either way BUT I'm letting it slide tonight.

They got to see:
HHH falling asleep in the ring
The Rock on a screen
Shawn Michaels on a screen
Learning Stone Cold will be there.......NEXT WEEK. 
TERRIBLE promo from Miz A Ri and Cena
TERRIBLE match (which was the only full match of the night pretty much)
And all the CRAP in between. 


I don't blame them one bit!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm pretty certain it'd be possible to bring a convincing false advertising case against World Wrestling Entertainment.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Now Lady Croft you are finally allowed to say this one of the worst Raw's you have ever seen, because it would be no way you could be lying.

This show was just terrible.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Someone needs to take that title off Miz, pronto. I'm happy that his dream came true but seeing him walk into Mania as the WWE Champion just doesn't sit right with me, at all.




Why? Who would be better at this point? A buried Sheamus with 0 credibility? John Cena for the 10th time? John Morrison who just lost clean to The Miz a few weeks ago? DiBiase? Punk who WWE loves to fuck with and shit on? There's no one else to hold the title. Miz is the best choice, WWE is just lost. I think they've given up. They even threw together Mania this year. Thats the biggest show of the year and it feels like someone just said "fuck it get the darts we'll pair em up that way".


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

DiBiase must've been in the dark match pre-air for the crowd to be that dead.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Shad Gaspard is having a war of words on twitter right now...


yeabuwha?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Riley is a Raw main-eventer. That makes total sense.... if you don't think about it.*


makes sense to me, but then i been drinking for the last 2 hours


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Berbarito said:


> lol at riley just becoming paralyzed when he gets to the top of the cage.


Yeah that looked so unrealistic.


----------



## LaurentZai (Feb 23, 2010)

Awful raw. Rock promo was good however.

And Cena...how did he win, didn't they say explicitly they had to climb out of the cage to win?!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> That was a bad show top to bottom. Can't believe Cole vs. Lawler had the most senseable booking tonight.


Swagger's appearance was complete nonsense, but you're still right...the show was THAT nonsensical.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Inertia said:


> DiBiase must've been in the dark match pre-air for the crowd to be that dead.


:lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Lady Croft said:


> *Riley is a Raw main-eventer. That makes total sense.... if you don't think about it.*


lol


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A message to Vince. Never go back to Buffalo. The crowd there was, as the Rock would say, Grade A Monkey Crap. I want my 2 hrs back.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

horrendous show outside of orton/punk and cole/lawler segments. the 2 biggest matches on the show have been booked like they don't give a shit about them. although i assume takers promo on sd will get me interested in his wm match like he has done the last 2 years.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Why, they didn't book this shit


No kidding. WWE does this hokey bullshit because they know they can get away with it. Instead of going above it, TNA are matching WWE- dumb angle for dumb angle. Can you imagine if TNA weren't so oblivious and produced a show worthy enough to get WWE rolling again?

No competition= a complacent product that's not willing to change because no one is forcing them to.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I know Ive donw this twice already, but...













God what a mess. I was expecting a Raw with the Rock to be good and he wasn't even there live. Bullshit show


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It feels like 2009 all over again...almost.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Um, did I miss HBK? When was he on?


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Where is Raw next week anyway? If it is in Cali again, you Rock will be there.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I'm pretty certain it'd be possible to bring a convincing false advertising case against World Wrestling Entertainment.





Human Nature said:


> This show better deliver.
> Or I'm suing WWE for false hype-ness! Haha. jk.
> I think this one will be good!


I'm taking out the "haha jk" and we should really go after them!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

thegreatone15 said:


> Now Lady Croft you are finally allowed to say this one of the worst Raw's you have ever seen, because it would be no way you could be lying.
> 
> This show was just terrible.


*I wasn't lying the last 20 times I said it. *


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

Inertia said:


> DiBiase must've been in the dark match pre-air for the crowd to be that dead.


lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> A message to Vince. Never go back to Buffalo. The crowd there, as the Rock would say, Grade A Monkey Crap. I want my 2 hrs back.


Fuck that. WWE gave them NOTHING to pop for. "Hey, let's watch TV for 30 minutes. After watching three guys have a playground argument about who has the most crappy jokes. All these exciting young guys that we're bringing in? Fuck 'em. Michael Cole is wrestling Jerry Lawler, and HHH is taking on Taker. Because hey, it's not like anyone else in the locker room is worth considering." THEY ACTUALLY TOLD THE CROWD TO NOT CARE ABOUT ANYONE EXCEPT HHH AND TAKER.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WWE is lacking star power so bad and by people just supporting The Miz you guys are just asking WWE to continue feeding you the mediocrity.

Tonight's RAW was dull. The main event was overbooked.

The crowd was THE WORST crowd I have ever seen. 

And I'd like to re-emphasize The Miz is exactly what's wrong with the business today.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Whoever wrote that shit needs shipped freight to Libya after being hogtied with a Qaddafi mask glued to their head.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Someone needs to take that title off Miz, pronto. I'm happy that his dream came true but seeing him walk into Mania as the WWE Champion just doesn't sit right with me, at all.


he is the weakest champ going into Wrestlemania EVER.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Rock may be back but the booking STILL SUCKS for the rest of the roster. I pity them


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

and the miz vs cena will close WM? jeez


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

game3525 said:


> Where is Raw next week anyway? If it is in Cali again, you Rock will be there.


*Texas...for the Rattlesnake.*


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still fucking disappointed that this is supposed to be the "ROAD to Mania" with fucking shitty ass booking...fuck this...i'm beginning to rethink my plan to buy this on ppv. The crowd sucked ass tonight, there should BE a line of REFUNDS tonight lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> Miz closing the show. Terrible.


I'm not his biggest fan but he was easily one of the better things about that Raw, actually looked interested in building up a serious fued. I liked the look of disgust on his face when A-Ri/Cena were exchanging pathetic jokes. The camera thing was good too.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Smh. The IWC is always going to hate on anything WWE does. I thought it was a really good Raw with a lot of great build towards Wrestlemania. Not one thing bothered me from tonights Raw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> Why? Who would be better at this point? A buried Sheamus with 0 credibility? John Cena for the 10th time? John Morrison who just lost clean to The Miz a few weeks ago? DiBiase? Punk who WWE loves to fuck with and shit on? There's no one else to hold the title. Miz is the best choice, WWE is just lost. I think they've given up. *They even threw together Mania this year. Thats the biggest show of the year and it feels like someone just said "fuck it get the darts we'll pair em up that way".*


Exactly. I don't have a problem with Miz being WWE Champion but I have a problem with him being a WWE Champion going into Mania because the WWE seems to just not care and are not treating it as a big deal.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

game3525 said:


> Where is Raw next week anyway? If it is in Cali again, you Rock will be there.


Dallas, Texas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> It feels like 2009 all over again...almost.


Just add some no-name celebrities, cartoon dumbfuckery and Hornswaggle and you'd be close


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

The only thing I kind of liked was the Punk/Orton deal.

I know what the Rock was trying to go for with his promo, but did not like the premise of it.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

This basically sums up my feelings about tonight's Raw.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Amber B said:


> No kidding. WWE does this hokey bullshit because they know they can get away with it. Instead of going above it, TNA are matching WWE- dumb angle for dumb angle. Can you imagine if TNA weren't so oblivious and produced a show worthy enough to get WWE rolling again?
> 
> No competition= a complacent product that's not willing to change because no one is forcing them to.


Face facts it will never change WWE has no reason to enough sheep will always enjoy it.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> he is the weakest champ going into Wrestlemania EVER.


Yeah, he is make 2001 Chris Jericho look like Super Cena.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Speedy McGee said:


> Smh. The IWC is always going to hate on anything WWE does. I thought it was a really good Raw with a lot of great build towards Wrestlemania. Not one thing bothered me from tonights Raw.


You're entitled to your opinion, but it's wrong


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> Um, did I miss HBK? When was he on?


Anyone?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone?


*Before the attack on Bryan. It was a taped segment talking about facing 'Taker and HHH.*


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Some people here are ignoring how amazing the crowd was at the beginning. 

Trips got a nice pop.....only to deliver a boring promo on par with Titus O'Neil, Evan Bourne got a decent pop, followed by a 30 second squash. Orton got a tremendous pop which was one of the best in the past few months, followed by a match with a nobody which was again, another squash. We got Lawler and Cole in a nonsense promo, followed by a random and meaningless appearance from an equally meaningless Jack Swagger. Then a promo. Then another promo. Then a 3rd promo, and 2 of them weren't even live. Then finally a match!!! But wait no...just another meaningless beatdown for no reason. THE MAIN EVENT...featuring Alex Riley in a 5 minute squash by John Cena. Yea wow...I'm amazed the crowd wasn't jumping up and down after that show.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone?


after the rock video they had an HBK video


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

has there ever been a worst crowd?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone?


They had a segment right before the cage match. He talked about HHH and Taker at Wrestlemania and how he's rooting for HHH, but doesn't know how he'll exactly feel if HHH does win. I'm obviously paraphrasing it, but you get the general idea.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Two years ago, Raw was fantastic with the Orton/Triple H, Jericho/Legends, Undertaker/Shawn, Cena/Edge/Big Show builds. Two years later, I'm wondering if WWE is even trying with the flagship show heading into their biggest PPV of the year.

For the RTWM: 2005 had great shows. 2006 had good shows. 2007 had average/poor shows. 2008 had relatively good shows. 2009 had great shows. 2010 had good shows. 2011 has been crap so far.

I can't remember the last time I've ever been so bored with Raw heading into Wrestlemania in over a decade. I genuinely cannot.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Revil Fox said:


> This. Only...you know. With a "w".


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I wanted HBK to address SUGA SHANE HELMS fuck Taker/HHH. I wanted Shawn to preach to him and start quoting bible verses.

Raw was pretty fucking terrible tonight. The Rock's promo was read off a teleprompter to no reaction. I bet the WWE is regretting that taped bulllshiet. Sadly I'lll be back next week to see Austin. I really hope his shit isn't scripted like it was last year. It was soooooo fucking boring. If thy let the Rock swear they better let the GOAT loose.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Gene_Wilder said:


> has there ever been a worst crowd?


*Elimination Chamber in Oakland was just as bad... perhaps worse.*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

That was just bad.

It's pretty telling if I have lower bowl seats to Wrestlemania and am now LESS EXCITED after that show.

BAD.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> I wanted HBK to adress SUGA SHANE HELMS fuck Taker/HHH. I wanted Shawn to preach to him and start quoting bible verses.


Hunting brings him closer to God. True story.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Gene_Wilder said:


> has there ever been a worst crowd?


I'm sure there has


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Someone needs to take that title off Miz, pronto. I'm happy that his dream came true but seeing him walk into Mania as the WWE Champion just doesn't sit right with me, at all.


And yet I love it. I know his faults and lambaste him over it. But vs Cena? Fuck yeah I'm into seeing Miz. And noone else in the lockers are kissass or badass enough to take his spot. I want him to send HHH packing. It'd be....cathartic.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

I am looking on the bright side of this less than stellar RAW... No Mark Henry or Khali... but seriously a poor show.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a good laugh at Sheamus getting squashed


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

The whole Swagger thing still bugs me, so much for the "brand" split eh Vince?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Hunting brings him closer to God. True story.


*A ******* motto for sure. *


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I still can't believe they OPENED the show with HHH telling the crowd that no one means shit except himself and Taker. Why would the crowd pop for anyone after that?


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

IWC "We need WWE to push younger guys. I'm tired of seeing the same people with the titles"

(WWE pushes younger guys)

"These people don't deserve the title. We don't want WWE to push the young guys anymore."

Sooooo much bitching about everything WWE does. I'm glad we have some fresh blood main eventing in this Wrestlemania. Think back in the 90's when Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock (who were both younger guys) main evented Wrestlemania. You all really need to take the dicks out of your asses and stop being so god damn negative....done rant


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

perro said:


> No just no...:no:


I thought it was the best line as well so Yes just yes...


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

So the New Nexus loses another member? I'm sick of this shit. Creative even gave us the EXACT same outcome as with Husky ending with Orton being chased into the stands. Just FUCKING end Nexus, please. It is the most pointless stable ever!


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

hopefully Rock and Austin are teaming next week and give Cole, Miz and Cena the beating of a lifetime.....


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Stone Cold better be there next week in person! Fuck this satellite shit. If Rock can't go then fuck him.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Miz needs to be feuding with someone who isn't the worst face in the company.

Cena was cringe worthy tonight. Miz played the part of heel perfectly but it matters for nothing when the guy he's taunting and beating down isn't over with the crowd, Cena is not over with anyone besides 6 year olds even after the 6 years of pushing.

Miz should have cashed in against Cena and the main even feud should have been with Randy Orton, the only face on the roster who can actually get a ****ing pop. He's also a better heel, just shows how desperate the WWE is.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This crowd was fucking piss ass poor., then again the show sucked balls so i dont blame them and with only like 2 matches..fuck WWE and their so called road to Mania


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Speedy McGee said:


> IWC "We need WWE to push younger guys. I'm tired of seeing the same people with the titles"
> 
> (WWE pushes younger guys)
> 
> ...


The Rock and Austin were BUILT UP properly, that is the big difference.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

One thing I noticed about tonight. During the Faster commercials they are promoted as starring THE ROCK for the first time in a while. His movie commercials have all said Dwayne Johnson for a few years now. I'm guessing the real reason he came back was to boost some DVD sales.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Speedy McGee said:


> IWC "We need WWE to push younger guys. I'm tired of seeing the same people with the titles"
> 
> (WWE pushes younger guys)
> 
> ...


The guys they are pushing couldn't hold The Rock and Austin's jock strap at this point. Push guys that have the ability to make you give a shit about the product not FCW clones they bring up every few months.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I still can't believe they OPENED the show with HHH telling the crowd that no one means shit except himself and Taker. Why would the crowd pop for anyone after that?


"There's no challenge left in that locker room" and beating Sheamus so bad that he was still down after the ad break... HHH was on fine form tonight, scary to think this guy will be pulling all the strings down the line.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Im glad Miz is getting his push. Shit. He had one of the best matches i've seen in a while against my fav guy JoMo a few weeks ago. He deserves where he's at .


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Inertia said:


> "There's no challenge left in that locker room" and beating Sheamus so bad that he was still down after the ad break... HHH was on fine form tonight, scary to think this guy will be pulling all the strings down the line.


Since Triple H is going to overhaul the developmental program, I am glad he is taking over.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Elimination Chamber in Oakland was just as bad... perhaps worse.*


You're on drugs, insane, inaccurate, stupid, insipid, and WRONG. Or...at the very least...your post is. I loved the crowd for EC.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Jericho/Legends Cena/Edge/Big Show build


lolwat. both of those fueds were horrendous.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i don't blame this crowd for being "bad" did you see the fucking show? what did they have to be hot about? the retun of evan bourne? the 20 second diva battle royal? the tweetfest... i mean cage match? seriously.


btw i don't think WM27 will be worse than WM25 atleast it will be really hard to. that was seriously a 1 match show.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Elimination Chamber in Oakland was just as bad... perhaps worse.


miz/lawler had 10x as much heat as anything on this show that didn't involve orton.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't mind the show tonight. The matches were limited in number and weren't all that great, but I didn't really dislike them. The Rock's promo wasn't that great either, but I was entertained for a couple of hours regardless.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

That was a pretty bad main event. Was it just me or did Alex Riley dropkick thin air?

And Miz handing Alex Riley a foreign object through the cage: I'm thinking it's the good old brass knucks! But it turns out to be a cell phone??? Really?! lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio is everything you want in a heel. He can talk, gets great heat, and is a great wrestler. I've seen The Miz as a very credible champion (Especially for a first time champion. I notice that usually everybodies first title reign in WWE are usually weaker.). The man has beat Randy Orton 3 times (don't try and give me that he cheated bullshit either, because heels are supposed to cheat), and has been champion since November last year. That's not credible enough? I won't deny that both men are not at The Rock or Steve Austin's level but they might be one day. People back in the day hated HBK during his first title reign believe it or not, and now he's one of the legends of wrestling. The samething could go far Alberto Del Rio and The Miz.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Mister Hands said:


>


Like I said WWE can put shit like this on for years and nothing will happen to them.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lolwat. both of those fueds were horrendous.


No, they weren't.

Jericho vs. The Legends was built up excellently. You have crap taste if you think that is a horrendous feud. The only thing bad about that feud is that they didn't do a Rey Mysterio/Jericho match-up at Wrestlemania like they should have.

And Cena/Edge/Big Show, while far from being great, served as a good counter balance to the serious Orton/Triple H feud even if it revolved around comedy.

Both take a dump over anything we're getting this year so far.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

scrilla said:


> i don't blame this crowd for being "bad" did you see the fucking show? what did they have to be hot about? the retun of evan bourne? the 20 second diva battle royal? the tweetfest... i mean cage match? seriously.
> 
> 
> btw i don't think WM27 will be worse than WM25 atleast it will be really hard to. that was seriously a 1 match show.




WM 25 disappointed on the execution front but the build up to that event was second to none. EVERYTHING about WM 25 seemed huge, the build up was great. It almost feels like Vince is pulling a joke on the "wwe universe". Maybe he bought stock in TNA and sold all of his interest in WWE. Who knows. Fuck. This is the first (and likely only) WrestleMania I'll be attending live and this is what I get?


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i don't blame this crowd for being "bad" did you see the fucking show? what did they have to be hot about? the retun of evan bourne? the 20 second diva battle royal? the tweetfest... i mean cage match? seriously.
> 
> 
> btw i don't think WM27 will be worse than WM25 atleast it will be really hard to. that was seriously a 1 match show.


Wow, how can you hate on the tweet fest. That was 100 percent awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


>


That's only 639 people. 
But even then, it shouldn't be that high.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


>


And all hope was lost.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Was the crowd really that dead even for Punk/Orton and Cena/Miz promos ?


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Speedy McGee said:


> Alberto Del Rio is everything you want in a heel. He can talk, gets great heat, and is a great wrestler. I've seen The Miz as a very credible champion (Especially for a first time champion. I notice that usually everybodies first title reign in WWE are usually weaker.). The man has beat Randy Orton 3 times (don't try and give me that he cheated bullshit either, because heels are supposed to cheat), and has been champion since November last year. That's not credible enough? I won't deny that both men are not at The Rock or Steve Austin's level but they might be one day. People back in the day hated HBK during his first title reign believe it or not, and now he's one of the legends of wrestling. The samething could go far Alberto Del Rio and The Miz.


Lmao, how is the Miz credible. His best feud is with a 61 year old announcer. No one buys The Miz as champion, the guy doesn't even get the best reaction among heels on Raw, that would be Punk.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Speedy McGee said:


> Alberto Del Rio is everything you want in a heel. He can talk, gets great heat, and is a great wrestler. I've seen The Miz as a very credible champion (Especially for a first time champion. I notice that usually everybodies first title reign in WWE are usually weaker.). The man has beat Randy Orton 3 times (don't try and give me that he cheated bullshit either, because heels are supposed to cheat), and has been champion since November last year. That's not credible enough? I won't deny that both men are not at The Rock or Steve Austin's level but they might be one day. People back in the day hated HBK during his first title reign believe it or not, and now he's one of the legends of wrestling. The samething could go far Alberto Del Rio and The Miz.


I disagree with that they just seem average? Your suppose to care what these people do week in and week out WWE does not do that anymore because they don't have to.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i don't blame this crowd for being "bad" did you see the fucking show? what did they have to be hot about? the retun of evan bourne? the 20 second diva battle royal? the tweetfest... i mean cage match? seriously.
> 
> 
> btw i don't think WM27 will be worse than WM25 atleast it will be really hard to. that was seriously a 1 match show.


I _do_ blame the crowd personally. They were static as hell. It's true that a good performance awakens a crowd faster than anything else, but nothing was having an effect with these people.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Speedy McGee said:


> Wow, how can you hate on the tweet fest. That was 100 percent awesome.


yeah maybe for us, but what the fuck does that do for the crowd in the arena? they probably didnt even realize he was tweeting


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> That's only 639 people.
> But even then, it shouldn't be that high.


I guess it's kinda skewed since anyone who's voting in a WWE Universe poll is probably the kind of person who takes what the WWE are giving. But uggghhhh.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Sheik said:


> That was just bad.
> 
> It's pretty telling if I have lower bowl seats to Wrestlemania and am now LESS EXCITED after that show.
> 
> BAD.


I actually feel the same. I was willing to cut them some slack going into the show because the previous 2 weeks featured some pretty big ass shit going down with Rock/HHH/Taker returns. But holy fucking hell that show was just terrible. WWE has literally left me speechless. It was actually a bit embarrassing if I'm being honest.

-Trips promo was alright. I was expecting a bit more but it wasn't bad by any stretch. He could have been a little more intense though. He seemed a bit off too.

-Seamus.................fpalm. I don't even know what to say about this situation anymore. It's headache inducing material.

-Orton/Punk was the best part of the show but even at that, we saw the exact same thing 2 weeks ago and I get the feeling that we are going to see it all over again for the next few weeks heading into Mania. At least it rids the roster of the utter boredom that is Nexus. Randy can keep punting those jobbers and I won't blink an eye.

-Lawler/Cole was OK. I still can't believe that we are getting this match at Wrestlemania of all places but whatever. I'm sure Colesore (lulz) finally getting his will be a good moment. 

-Horrific Miz/Riley/Cena promo. How can Cena go from what he produced last week to what he did tonight? Awful promo, unfunny jokes and just terrible all around. Cena needs to stop treating this feud like a joke. It is all about Cena/Rock right now. Miz is an afterthought and he shouldn't be. He's the fucking WWE champion. As if that counts for anything anymore.

-Rock promo. It was just awkward. I get that he was going for the emotional aspect but it just didn't fit for me given the fact that Cena punked him out last week. He should have been funny/joking Rock and saved the emotional stuff for when he was live and face to face. I think this is the worst Rock promo I have seen. He wasn't himself at all and I didn't like it. But he did provide the best line of the night imo:

*"YOU RAP TO ME? YOU RAP.......TO ME? YOU ADDRESS ME.....IN THE FORM.......OF RAP?"*

:lmao :lmao Come to think of it, I think that makes up for the whole promo. I legit ROFL when he said that. 

-I can barely even remember what happened after this. The main event? So now Riley is gone and Miz is alone. Maybe they will actually stop treating him like a joke and give him some focus in this feud. Yeah, fat fucking chance.

-THE CROWD! I'm still cursing them. I seriously think they are the worse crowd in years. Terrible show for terrible fans. I hope they never go back there. EVER.

I never thought it possible but after the RTWM finally kicking off, a returning Rock and my favorite superstar of all time cutting his first promo in almost a year, my interest has managed to drop and I'm fucking going to the damn show. The good thing is that things can only go up from here. I hope. I don't know what could possibly be worse than the utter shit we just received. Next week is in Texas, I'm expecting a MUCH better crowd.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"mikethemiz Hey cenation come look how good I look! http://plixi.com/p/80768445"


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't blame the fans at all for not cheering for that crap. Raw was horrible and I'd be pretty pissed too if I spent my money on that BS. WWE seriously needs some freaking competition. I have been a WWE fan since I was 6, and finally have the chance to see a live Wrestlemania relatively close to where I live. WWE is so bad right now that there is no way am I going. Not 1 match on the card excites me at all and the WWe sure as hell not doing anything to change my mind.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> WM 25 disappointed on the execution front but the build up to that event was second to none. EVERYTHING about WM 25 seemed huge, the build up was great. It almost feels like Vince is pulling a joke on the "wwe universe". Maybe he bought stock in TNA and sold all of his interest in WWE. Who knows. Fuck. This is the first (and likely only) WrestleMania I'll be attending live and this is what I get?


i guess it's all a matter of perspective, but besides orton/hhh i thought the build for WM25 was extremely crappy and besides that nothing felt that big. i guess taker/hbk kind of did, but i'd seen it a million times. Jericho/Legends didn't feel big. Cena/Edge/Big Show was just fucking horrible. Rey/JBL didn't feel big at all.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The Rock was made into a bit of a liar tonight.. he said "My love for the WWE is endless.." but, apparently flying to Buffalo NY to appear live is out of the question. He said he doesn't have a movie to promote, but he came back at the same time his movie is coming out on DVD and now the ads are on Raw. He said he's never going away again, as if he was going to be back full-time as a wrestler, but we all know he's gone after WM and might only show up once a year. As much as I hate Cena, everything Cena said in his rap about Rock is true. What the hell exactly was so important that he couldn't catch a flight from Miami to NY to be at Raw live? Filming another movie perhaps?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Honest to God I don't think I have ever seen a horribly produced RAW from top to bottom in like....ever.

I really had to wipe my eyes from the stentch of bullshit I had to watch for two hours. HHH came out and did a promo that didn't get over with the crowd and dug Sheamus's grave even more with that beatdown, followed by a 30-second match by a returning Evan Bourne.

The Lawler/Cole segment is everything that is wrong about today's WWE. Announcers, although play an important part in wrestling should, never be a focal point in wrestling. I can't believe that this build up had me more excited than the RAW main event to WM, which I will get to in a minute. And wow how the supposed mighty have fallen with Swagger. It's like the crowd forgot he was even in the WWE, much less that he was a former World champion.

The segment with Miz/Cena/A-Ri.......are you fucking kidding me? This, THIS, is supposed to be the leading match for the RAW side (as if a brand extension exist anyways but follow along...) for WM and it was reduced with toliet humor and sophomoric jokes? People wonder why Cena gets a hard time in these forums and tonight is a bold example. The man stabbed you in the back in a tag match last week and your supposed revenge is......to tell an unfunny homophobic joke that runs on way too long? See that's the problem with Cena. He's too Mr. Nice Guy, Mr. Good Doer, Mr. Can Never Do No Wrong. Even when he is justified not to be that person. Plus his humor is just not funny and comes off as too overtrying, which it is. Miz was decent in the segment but the whole "greatest star of all time" promo is getting tedious and old REAL quick. The crowd clearly doesn't believe that and Miz isn't showing anybody a reason to believe that claim either. Just a horrible segment overall in this crappy RTWM. P.S., A-Ri, shut the hell up.

Now The Rock. I'm honestly mixed because it was the best promo of the night but compared to the others is that really something to be proud of? The Rock was rambling on and on about.....nothing. Now, the parts about his family and him being doubted about his love for wrestling were touching and brilliant. That said, the crowd didn't do no favors by not reacting to it and it doesn't help that he wasn't physically there tonight but with this shitty crowd, maybe I don't blame him. The "Yabba Dabba Bitch" line was gold, though. Had me laughing. I agree with most though that he had better be on RAW next week and on every RAW leading to WM or else his return two weeks ago will mean nothing.

Eh, didn't care for HBK's little promo. Maybe because this RAW has been sucking ass but again, just more filler time in the program. It's like someone lost tonight's RAW script somewhere and, first of all got fired and then had to make last minute changes and decisions like it was an episode of Nitro circa 2000.

Yeah........."the main event". God was it painful. A-Ri really wasn't impressive in this match and the botches didn't help him either. The Miz, once again, overdid his arrogance by getting involved in the match which didn't mean anything since SUPERCENA overpowered him to escape the cage and felt nothing from A-Ri's offense. Afterwards, Miz takes out Cena with his finisher. Yay, so I'm suppose to believe that Miz one ups Cena again and will possibly beat Cena at WM to retain his title? Haha, yeah right.

Jesus Christ, this RAW has really shoot down my interest for WM as it stands. So you're telling me that so far we have Cena/Miz, Taker/HHH, Lawler/Cole, Orton/Punk, Del Rio/Edge, and possibly Cody/Rey. Are we even getting MITB because right now I don't see enough interest heading into that match if there is one. And no new Hall of Fame inductions yet as we are like 47 days away till the supposed "grandest stage of them all"? 

When the Rock came back two weeks ago, it really opened my eyes and showed me that they don't make them like they used to. Hell, that goes for pro wrestling period. Cena is the closest we have to a "real" star in today's era and even he's not a true face to fans and probably never will. With Taker and Trips, possibly Edge and Kane too, leaving the E maybe in two to three years, who's going to wear their big pants and carry the company to new heights? WHO? This is insane. It's Cena, Orton, and who?

God this RAW was horrible and deserves every negative review it gets. This RAW shows that WWE, and pro wrestling in general, is in freefall. Disgusting.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Very crap RAW compared to last week. Is it just me or did it look like Triple H wanted to cry during his promo? ALthough he tried to say that him and Taker are the last two guys standing left from the attitude era or from the previous generation, his choice of words were very poor, instantly burying the rest of the wrestlers out there. Very cheap way to get rid of the triple h/sheamus feud. At least give Sheamus some mic time. 

The michael cole promo was quite funny but the whole michael cole 'HEEL' thing has been done to death now, and its just becoming more and more boring as the weeks roll by. I thought he was going to call out Ay Ry as his trainer but JACK SWAGGER. I just thought: WHO CARES

Best part of the night was the miz promo. Dam, you gotta love thse shiny PRADAs that he wears. lol 
John Cena had one of his worst promos tonight. He was absolutely cringe worthy with the so-called 'PG' promo. The whole doctor's note thing was bullocks and so wasn't needed. 
I honestly think that the rock needs to be in attendance for his promos to be truely effective imo. Yes he was entertaining but this is difficult to say coming from a Rocky fan, but it looked like he was trying too hard to get the crowd going, in order to compensate for not being there. The whole wearing the john cena hat and chain just looked corny and wasnt needed after he put that picture up on his facebook earlier. Really dissapointed in the video screen appearance instead of a being there LIVE. 

Im not even going to spend time on commenting on the cage match. The ending reminded me of when Cena beat batista tieing his leg with tape around the ring post last year. Complete and utter crap.

Last words to the Buffalo crowd: YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES BOR BEING SO QUITE THE WHOLE NIGHT!

Yep, thats my two pennies worth.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I disagree with that they just seem average? Your suppose to care what these people do week in and week out WWE does not do that anymore because they don't have to.


Alright you are entitled to your opinon. I still think The Miz has been a very credible champion, and is one of the best heels in the company (with the excpetion of CM Punk). Alberto Del Rio is not as credible as The Miz, but he has that "future star feeling" all over him. I felt the same way about John Cena when he first started wrestling in 2002, and when Brock Lesnar debuted. Alberto Del Rio will be huge, and you all will probably look back at 2011 on the year Del Rio broke out. WWE are going to build these guys up; you all just have to be patient. I felt that Batista was not credible enough opponent to face HHH for the title at Wrestlemania 21, and felt that he was a Brock Lesnar rip off. A couple of years later he was one of WWE's biggest stars


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Caped Crusader said:


> No, they weren't.
> 
> Jericho vs. The Legends was built up excellently. You have crap taste if you think that is a horrendous feud. The only thing bad about that feud is that they didn't do a Rey Mysterio/Jericho match-up at Wrestlemania like they should have.
> 
> ...


lawler/cole punk/orton and rhodes/mysterio are fucking miles ahead of both of those fueds. miles. and there is still 4 raws + 5 sds left until wm. both of those fueds were as bad as miz/cena is now.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Gene_Wilder said:


> has there ever been a worst crowd?


nope.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought the show was pretty cool overall. It had its ups and down but was solid overall. 

The Rock was good, also liked Orton/Punk. Miz was decent but the promo with Cena and Riley was bad. These guys are great on the mic, they can do so much better.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Why the fuck would he fly to Buffalo when he has other engagements? What are you? 11 years old? Don't have to fly across the country to deal with a insect like John Cena. HE WILL be on Raw soon....probably an out of nowhere appearance or it will be hyped up and his theme will hit and cost Cena


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RRS said:


> When the Rock came back two weeks ago, it really opened my eyes and showed me that they don't make them like they used to. Hell, that goes for pro wrestling period. Cena is the closest we have to a "real" star in today's era and even he's not a true face to fans and probably never will. With Taker and Trips, possibly Edge and Kane too, leaving the E maybe in two to three years, *who's going to wear their big pants and carry the company to new heights? WHO? This is insane. It's Cena, Orton, and who?*
> 
> God this RAW was horrible and deserves every negative review it gets. This RAW shows that WWE, and pro wrestling in general, is in freefall. Disgusting.


With every passing week and every head scratching booking decision this question just carries more and more weight. I seriously think WWE are in trouble if they don't start booking people like the actual fucking stars they want us to believe that they are. This Raw has just left a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Speedy McGee said:


> Alright you are entitled to your opinon. I still think The Miz has been a very credible champion, and is one of the best heels in the company (with the excpetion of CM Punk). Alberto Del Rio is not as credible as The Miz, but he has that "future star feeling" all over him. I felt the same way about John Cena when he first started wrestling in 2002, and when Brock Lesnar debuted. Alberto Del Rio will be huge, and you all will probably look back at 2011 on the year Del Rio broke out. WWE are going to build these guys up; you all just have to be patient. I felt that Batista was not credible enough opponent to face HHH for the title at Wrestlemania 21, and felt that he was a Brock Lesnar rip off. A couple of years later he was one of WWE's biggest stars


To me they don't feel like heel people want to see get the shit kicked out of them like Triple H or sometimes Kurt Angle. They come off as guys who are annoying and not guys who should be despised for the characters they play.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

If Punk ends up losing at Wrestlemania, it'll be like SES all over again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> With every passing week and every head scratching booking decision this question just carries more and more weight. I seriously think WWE are in trouble if they don't start booking people like the actual fucking stars they want us to believe that they are. This Raw has just left a really bad taste in my mouth.


No one in the locker room matters except Trips and Taker. That's all I'm taking from this Raw. Why would they need to build new stars when they can just have old ones talk on the TitanTron and then have a match between the commentators?


Nnnnngggghhhhh.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Speedy McGee said:


> Alright you are entitled to your opinon. I still think The Miz has been a very credible champion, and is one of the best heels in the company (with the excpetion of CM Punk). Alberto Del Rio is not as credible as The Miz, but he has that "future star feeling" all over him. I felt the same way about John Cena when he first started wrestling in 2002, and when Brock Lesnar debuted. Alberto Del Rio will be huge, and you all will probably look back at 2011 on the year Del Rio broke out. WWE are going to build these guys up; you all just have to be patient. I felt that Batista was not credible enough opponent to face HHH for the title at Wrestlemania 21, and felt that he was a Brock Lesnar rip off. A couple of years later he was one of WWE's biggest stars


Batista was built up slowly and properly, he had the look and presence from the beginning. So people could see him as an opponent for Triple H. And also being a Lesnar rip off is a GOOD thing, Lesnar had one of the best builds up for a monster heel in wrestling history. The Miz doesn't have the look or presence, he just doesn't come off as a credible threat to Cena at all.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Punk is definitely losing at Mania...very obvious. Punk pinned him in the chamber


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Honestly there have always been a couple of bad episodes leading up to any Wrestlemania but for some reason some act like it never happens. Yeah it was a bad show but is this gonna have any major effect that Would make WWE change their ways? Doubt it, are people still gonna tune in next week?yep. Next week or the week after that Raw can be great and this one will just be forgettable, now if this show was the go home show, then there would be something to worry about.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> With every passing week and every head scratching booking decision this question just carries more and more weight. I seriously think WWE are in trouble if they don't start booking people like the actual fucking stars they want us to believe that they are. This Raw has just left a really bad taste in my mouth.


Yup. I honestly am not understanding some of the booking decisions that are being made.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> With every passing week and every head scratching booking decision this question just carries more and more weight. I seriously think WWE are in trouble if they don't start booking people like the actual fucking stars they want us to believe that they are. This Raw has just left a really bad taste in my mouth.


I am honestly asking this question because think about it. HHH has done EVERYTHING humanely possible in the WWE. Once he loses to Taker, which he will, what else does he have left to do? I expect HHH to be leaving after WM. If Taker loses the streak, then there is no point of him wrestling anymore. Taker will probably hit 20-0 and call it a career next year as well. Edge has injury problems and has thought about leaving sometime in two to three years and Kane may leave as well. All these Attitude era stars are leaving and Rock and Austin won't be on as much as now after WM either.

So what the hell is going on here? Like you said Starbuck, I bet you if anyone tuned into RAW tonight and is not a wrestling fan, they would think it's Cena v. Rock at WM. The Miz IS being treated as an afterthought and he's the fucking WWE champion. BTW, Miz has been subpar as champion. Gee he beat Orton via fluke/overbooked wins (via Sheamus's first reign) and a 61 year old semi-retired announcer. Good job, creative.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RRS said:


> I am honestly asking this question because think about it. HHH has done EVERYTHING humanely possible in the WWE. Once he loses to Taker, which he will, what else does he have left to do? I expect HHH to be leaving after WM. If Taker loses the streak, then there is no point of him wrestling anymore. Taker will probably hit 20-0 and call it a career next year as well. Edge has injury problems and has thought about leaving sometime in two to three years and Kane may leave as well. All these Attitude era stars are leaving and Rock and Austin won't be on as much as now after WM either.
> 
> So what the hell is going on here? Like you said Starbuck, I bet you if anyone tuned into RAW tonight and is not a wrestling fan, they would think it's Cena v. Rock at WM. The Miz IS being treated as an afterthought and he's the fucking WWE champion. BTW, Miz has been subpar as champion. Gee he beat Orton via fluke/overbooked wins (via Sheamus's first reign) and a 61 year old semi-retired announcer. Good job, creative.


If Miz was booked as a dominant force then it wouldn't look realistic, they are booking him as a chicken-shit undeserving champ.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

People seem to forget that the shows before Mania are watered down to a degree every year. Guys that aren't in high profile matches are overlooked, matches are short, and a small numbers of feuds will dominate programming. You'd think this would be pretty obvious by now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> People seem to forget that the shows before Mania are watered down to a degree every year. Guys that aren't in high profile matches are overlooked, matches are short, and a small numbers of feuds will dominate programming. You'd think this would be pretty obvious by now.


and they say WWE has a short-term memory span.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> No one in the locker room matters except Trips and Taker. That's all I'm taking from this Raw. Why would they need to build new stars when they can just have old ones talk on the TitanTron and then have a match between the commentators?
> 
> 
> Nnnnngggghhhhh.


Well they are pretty much saying that nobody else matters outside of HHH/Taker/Cena/Orton with every retarded booking decision they make so what difference does it make if somebody actually comes out and says it?



W>C said:


> Honestly there have always been a couple of bad episodes leading up to any Wrestlemania but for some reason some act like it never happens. Yeah it was a bad show but is this gonna have any major effect that Would make WWE change their ways? Doubt it, are people still gonna tune in next week?yep. Next week or the week after that Raw can be great and this one will just be forgettable, now if this show was the go home show, then there would be something to worry about.


This will be the third year in a row that I will have gone to Mania. For 25 I was off the chain excited because it was my first one and the HHH/Orton storyline was amazing. It really had me unbelievably excited to go and see what would happen. For 26 I was super hyped for Taker/HBK II after having witnessed the first one the year prior. Not to mention Cena/Batista which had great build and a pretty decent undercard too. 

But this year? Other than Rock/HHH/Taker returning and Punk/Orton I really could not give a shit. Therefore I think it's a cop out to say that there are other shows left. Wrestlemania is 34 days away and after watching Raw tonight I seriously feel less excited than I did before I watched the show. If that isn't the mark of utter bullshit then I don't know what is. WWE needs to start taking this seriously or they will be in for a weak ass show come April 3rd.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

W>C said:


> If Miz was booked as a dominant force then it wouldn't look realistic, they are booking him as a chicken-shit undeserving champ.


Nobody is saying for him to be a dominant force, especially against Cena but for God's sake at least make him look like a credible champion and opponent. Quit making him Cena and Rock's whipping boy because that's what it's been since EC.



The Enforcer said:


> People seem to forget that the shows before Mania are watered down to a degree every year. Guys that aren't in high profile matches are overlooked, matches are short, and a small numbers of feuds will dominate programming. You'd think this would be pretty obvious by now.


I'm sorry but that is no excuse for the WWE, especially on your biggest show. Every show leading up to Wrestlemania should feel huge and worth watching. The fact that this RAW didn't do neither and then some shows a lack of direction and faith on WWE's part.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RRS said:


> Honest to God I don't think I have ever seen a horribly produced RAW from top to bottom in like....ever.
> 
> I really had to wipe my eyes from the stentch of bullshit I had to watch for two hours. HHH came out and did a promo that didn't get over with the crowd and dug Sheamus's grave even more with that beatdown, followed by a 30-second match by a returning Evan Bourne.
> 
> ...


Zinger. That's the million dollar question right there.

You hit the nail on the head with that post, my thoughts exactly. Though I disagree on the brand extension part, as every single year on the RTWM, pretty much anybody from either brand can show up on either brand.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> This will be the third year in a row that I will have gone to Mania. For 25 I was off the chain excited because it was my first one and the HHH/Orton storyline was amazing. It really had me unbelievably excited to go and see what would happen. For 26 I was super hyped for Taker/HBK II after having witnessed the first one the year prior. Not to mention Cena/Batista which had great build and a pretty decent undercard too.
> 
> But this year? Other than Rock/HHH/Taker returning and Punk/Orton I really could not give a shit. Therefore I think it's a cop out to say that there are other shows left. Wrestlemania is 34 days away and after watching Raw tonight I seriously feel less excited than I did before I watched the show. If that isn't the mark of utter bullshit then I don't know what is. WWE needs to start taking this seriously or they will be in for a weak ass show come April 3rd.


I went to 25 and 26 aswell and I can easily say while 25 was awesome being there live, it was mediocre at best. 26 was okay, it was a stack card but it felt meh, don't get me wrong I loved Take/Shawn 1 and 2 but the rest of the card was forgettable. Raw is 34 days ways were they can easily rebound, if it was a constance of bad shows than WM wouldn't look so good.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have known Mania was going to suck since January. I am just glad Mexican JBL didn't show up tonight to make this show even worse. Orton/Punk is the only feud I am interested in on Raw. I also hated how Miz attacked Danielson for no reason again.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

The Enforcer said:


> People seem to forget that the shows before Mania are watered down to a degree every year. Guys that aren't in high profile matches are overlooked, matches are short, and a small numbers of feuds will dominate programming. You'd think this would be pretty obvious by now.


The difference, previous years had matches with drawing power this year's card is mediocre at best. The best feud going right now for raw is Cole vs King..... Miz is a horrible champion and was not built up properly at all. Miz vs Cena who really wants to see that crap. Miz is Shamus 2.0 only worse. At least Shamus did not feud with a 60 year old for the better part of 2 months.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> One thing I noticed about tonight. During the Faster commercials they are promoted as starring THE ROCK for the first time in a while. His movie commercials have all said Dwayne Johnson for a few years now. I'm guessing the real reason he came back was to boost some DVD sales.


That isnt the first time. They used The Rock on Race to Witch Mountain too.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

W>C said:


> I went to 25 and 26 aswell and I can easily say while 25 was awesome being there live, it was mediocre at best. 26 was okay, it was a stack card but it felt meh, don't get me wrong I loved Take/Shawn 1 and 2 but the rest of the card was forgettable. Raw is 34 days ways were they can easily rebound, if it was a constance of bad shows than WM wouldn't look so good.


I'm not talking about the matches, I'm talking about the build. For both 25 and 26 I was actually excited to go because the feuds had me hyped and I wanted to see what would happen. I felt like there was a reason to be going. This year? The only things I want to see are Punk/Orton, HHH/Taker and The Rock. I legit could not give a crap about the rest of the card because they haven't given me a reason to. If they don't care, which it seems to me like they don't, then why should I? Instead I'll just sit there feeling ripped off unless they get their shit together and start producing fucking RTWM quality shows.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So the rock coming back has nothing to do with HIM wanting to be back in the E. Its all just one big marketing ploy.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not talking about the matches, I'm talking about the build. For both 25 and 26 I was actually excited to go because the feuds had me hyped and I wanted to see what would happen. I felt like there was a reason to be going. This year? The only things I want to see are Punk/Orton, HHH/Taker and The Rock. I legit could not give a crap about the rest of the card because they haven't given me a reason to. If they don't care, which it seems to me like they don't, then why should I? Instead I'll just sit there feeling ripped off unless they get their shit together and start producing fucking RTWM quality shows.


Why should WWE care as long as people cheer for Orton and Cena then they feel like they are all right.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not talking about the matches, I'm talking about the build. For both 25 and 26 I was actually excited to go because the feuds had me hyped and I wanted to see what would happen. I felt like there was a reason to be going. This year? The only things I want to see are Punk/Orton, HHH/Taker and The Rock. I legit could not give a crap about the rest of the card because they haven't given me a reason to. If they don't care, which it seems to me like they don't, then why should I? Instead I'll just sit there feeling ripped off unless they get their shit together and start producing fucking RTWM quality shows.


Well I guess well just have to see what happens in the coming weeks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Why should WWE care as long as people cheer for Orton and Cena then they feel like they are all right.


Of course they should care. Right now I don't feel like the $1000 I spent on my package is worth it at all. And this is after I felt like the value of that same ticket went up tremendously when Rock/HHH/Taker returned. They have managed to ruin that. How in the actual fuck does one accomplish _that_ of all things. 

My point? I have been a loyal fan for half my life and for the past 3 I will have paid somewhere around £4000 to go see their shows. If they want me back they had better start producing better quality than the utter shit we got tonight. I'm not trying to be one of these people who gets all high and mighty with this sort of stuff but I legitimately feel that I can complain about this considering how much money I have given them. Mania 25 and 26 felt like money well spent to me. 27 feels like a colossal waste of money right now and I seriously hope that changes. 



W>C said:


> Well I guess well just have to see what happens in the coming weeks.


I hope things pick up. I mean Jesus, I _want_ to get excited but outside of 2 matches and a Rock appearance I just don't care. I really hope they step it up next week.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Gene_Wilder said:


> has there ever been a worst crowd?


*2011 Buffalo will rank up there i mean you have what i thought was a damn good rock promo, miz doing great as a heel, and yet the only reaction is cena coming out and pushing a door open which upon further review shows miz letting go of on purpose. Trust me though seeing as they will be in my hometown next week we will make up for that lazy ass crowd.

On a side note: All you people bashing the rock are ya'll 12 or something, he was never coming back full time and their building up for the big showdown it's called booking dumbasses.*



Annihilus said:


> The Rock was made into a bit of a liar tonight.. he said "My love for the WWE is endless.." but, apparently flying to Buffalo NY to appear live is out of the question. He said he doesn't have a movie to promote, but he came back at the same time his movie is coming out on DVD and now the ads are on Raw. He said he's never going away again, as if he was going to be back full-time as a wrestler, but we all know he's gone after WM and might only show up once a year. *As much as I hate Cena, everything Cena said in his rap about Rock is true*. What the hell exactly was so important that he couldn't catch a flight from Miami to NY to be at Raw live? Filming another movie perhaps?


*So if the rock doesn't show up every week then he doesn't love the wwe or the fans to quote the miz "Really....Really"*


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Triple H's segment(except the Sheamus stuff)/The Orton&Punk&MM stuff(some of it)/HBK speaking out/The Rock promo and some of Cena vs A-Ri(cause of Miz)were only thing I enjoyed and the rest was.....a major disappointment!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

DAMN U MIZ


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

game3525 said:


> Batista was built up slowly and properly, he had the look and presence from the beginning. So people could see him as an opponent for Triple H. And also being a Lesnar rip off is a GOOD thing, Lesnar had one of the best builds up for a monster heel in wrestling history. The Miz doesn't have the look or presence, he just doesn't come off as a credible threat to Cena at all.


Damn, tell me about it. Lesnar's short run in WWE was one of the greatest heel runs in history of the company. However Vince has spent the past 7 years trying to replicate Lesnar's success to little to no avail. Batista is the closest to capture that lightning in a bottle. Bobby Lashley and Sheamus are merely failed attempts.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I've said this a million times and i'll say it again.

Why pay for a ticket to a wrestling event if you aren't going to participate?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't wait for WM...I love Miz. Hes a great heel. He shows alot of passion and is a good wrestler .


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> That isnt the first time. They used The Rock on Race to Witch Mountain too.


That poster "scrilla" is either a troll or very unintelligent if he really believes what he wrote. He's been calling himself the Rock and Dwayne Johnson for all kind of movies. LONG before this return to the WWE was ever in the works. He makes money off his name just like the WWE does. Once again, he's feeding the WWE without even being there. True greatness.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I've said this a million times and i'll say it again.
> 
> Why pay for a ticket to a wrestling event if you aren't going to participate?


If they don't give you anything interesting to cheer or boo about, why should you? Crowd was into it at the beginning but died when the show got worse. Wasn't their fault, maybe Raw should be better.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I LOL at the thought of the IWC during HHH's promo. No telling how many HHH haters were like look at him burying the raw roster, and him doing that to sheamus was just icing on the cake.
Sheamus deserves better and should be moved to SD but just the thought of Triple H haters are funny.

Only other thing I cared about or ever watched for that matter was punk/orton. Don't get me wrong I'm glad their feud is getting some build up but didn't this happen just 2 weeks ago. I hope this doesn't happen ever week, they need new material to work on. Sad thing is this out shined miz/cena even though wwe has gone out of its way to keep it fresh


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> If they don't give you anything interesting to cheer or boo about, why should you? Crowd was into it at the beginning but died when the show got worse. Wasn't their fault, maybe Raw should be better.


True. You never know what you're going to get going to a WWE event nowadays. Which is why i stopped buying their PPVs years ago. The quality of the show was definitely poor compared to last weeks but last weeks wasn't much better. I think WWE should seriously step their shit up now that Wrestlemania is drawing near. Even if with The Rock, i can see Wrestlemania selling poorly if they don't book a consistent quality of shows leading into it and making their mid-card important. 

Wrestlemania will draw poorly if these past 2 shows are any indication of what's in store for us.



GamerGirl said:


> I LOL at the thought of the IWC during HHH's promo. No telling how many HHH haters were like look at him burying the raw roster, and him doing that to sheamus was just icing on the cake.
> Sheamus deserves better and should be moved to SD but just the thought of Triple H haters are funny.


And this is how Triple H treats his friends.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

These crowds are getting ridiculous. I have absolutely nothing to say about this shitfest, except wwe needs to get their shit straight and start producing a quality product. The crowd was awful tonight, but it's awful every night. Tonight's crowd just shows how pathetic wwe can look with NO atmosphere. As a wrestling fan for 12 years i am embarrassed. I went from a guy who never missed a show, bought every ppv but now i can barely watch this crap.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Put it this way. I've been watching old attiude era clips lately and people like Rikishi, Val Venis, Al Snow, Steve Blackman, Ken Shamrock, etc. were getting huge and ridiculous crowd reaction. More louder than 90% of what wrestlers get these days anyways. Why? Because everybody had a character to relate to or invest in. How can I cheer for a guy like Daniel Bryan when he got bitched out by the Miz for the hundredth time for no apparent reason? Or for Sheamus when gets gets destroyed and beaten for no reason?

Miz may be the WWE champion but if you think he is in the level where Cena and Orton are in terms of carrying the company in the future then I want whatever it is you are smoking.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Rock, Punk & Orton are the only ones why I am watching RAW. I really can't believe how lame the buildup to Mania has been thus far.

cena returned to his god awful corny ways tonight Get that fucker off my screen, he needs to go away for GOOD, he fuckin sucks! Luckily though, the Miz was great throughout the entire night on the stick (and in general).

I enjoyed HBK's commentary on Taker-HHH. He did a good job hyping the match.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

The Rock cut a serious promo...and it was gold.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

The audience only got 26 minutes of wresting (and that's being very lenient), and sat through 2 straight pre-taped interviews. The Rock gave a fantastic promo but wasn't live, and promos for Stone Cold appearing NEXT WEEK flashed multiple times throughout the night. They also had to sit through one of the worst promos in John Cena's career, only one week after he gave one of the better promos of his career. Still wonder why the crowd was dead tonight?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Fuck Buffalo. They didn't deserve the Rock in person. Crowd was dead.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This RAW wasn't very good. The sign was already there at the start when the crowd was very silent and King and Josh Matthews had a few silent moments on commentary. Not to mention Triple H burying Sheamus and then Sheamus gets buried even more by Evan Bourne. The only segments that entertained me was the Orton/Nexus segment and The Rock's pretaped promo. I don't like seeing Cena talk when he has some stupid material to deliver during the promo with Miz and Alex Riley. Goodbye Alex Riley...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> Fuck Buffalo. They didn't deserve the Rock in person. Crowd was dead.


Welcome to the forums, and yes the crowd sucked pretty much the whole show. It was a bad raw, but i think the crowd would have been dead even if they put on the show of the decade.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks and yeah even if the rock was there in person he wouldn't have gotten a pop. fuckin buffalo.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok Raw for me

Loving the Orton/Punk feud so far. It's really interesting me, Orton's looking great, and while his promo was sort of...weird(no idea why you'd cheer that someone would be crippled) everything else was fine. The Rock's promo was fine too.

Everything else was bad, hhh promo was awful, and the sheamus thing after, welp.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm shocked by how negative the reaction is to this show. I personally loved it.

Triple H owning Sheamus and the entire roster was pretty hilarious. I'm sure it would've pissed off a lot of the forum and tbh was quite counterproductive, but I always enjoy it when WWE straight up tell it like it is. 

The Punk/Orton stuff was awesome. Orton got an absolutely montrous pop throughout his segment, so I don't know why people are dissing the crowd so much. I think at the end of the show the crowd was so flat because there was so much to pop for at the start. It's interesting to see where this feud is going. Both Punk and Orton are performing at their peak, which is great, as they've both been dissappointing for a while. 

Rocky was entertaining as expected and it was nice to see HBK (even if it was just a video package). 

Now to the negative: the Miz/Cena has been mediocre at best to date. What I loved about Cena last Mania is that he took his feud with Batista seriously, but stupid jokes don't work for me when you're feuding for the WWE title at WM. Good to see Riley get buried both on the mic and in the ring, though. WWE agrees with me evidently, that Riley is absolutely worthless. In general it looks like WWE are clearing out a lot of their "green" deadweight before Mania and that's fine by me.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm actually relieved I'll be busy and won't be able to order Wrestlemania this year. Otherwise, I'd most likely end up disappointed as the show ends, knowing I paid for it.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL bye bye Joe Henning


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I suppose we can all hope they just had to get this out of their system...?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Second crapish Raw in a row with lame match and endless promo 

Thank you WWE even the Lakers can't make so great back-to-back


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Decent show this week, I felt sorry for Sheamus honestly, the mna just got buried!

Miz/Cena segment was so Terrible, for god sakes is those jokes are the main event of Wrestlemania ?! :no: And why in the hell Riley opens his mouth, huh ? the guy is a disaster just like his bro The Miz! fpalm

And The Rock did absolutely nothing as well, what a lame promo by him.

And the crwod last night was by far the worst crowd ever i have seen in my entire life lol!

The only good thing was watching Shawn Michaels in the show.*


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

It felt like an average RAW but that could've been because the crowd was so shitty and didn't really react to an awful lot.

I like the Orton/Punk, Lawler/Cole, Cena/Rock build though. The Miz is kind of becoming an after-thought, and I'm sure nobody believes fo a second that he'll retain the title at Mania.

I'm not sold on the story behind the Undertaker/Triple H match. I suppose Trips' reasons for wanting the match make enough sense, but the way he delivered the promo left me underwhelmed. 

One more thing.....*"The Rock is back to scratch a major itch, so enjoy your Fruity Pebbles you yabba-dabba BITCH!"* is better than anything John Cena has ever said in any rap.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The funniest thing is that i belivee that Randy Orton cut a better promo than all what Rock and Cena did last night, considering that most people claims that he is boring :lmao*


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> I think The Rock was given a script. Instead of just hitting the "bullet points."


*Every wrestler is given bullet points because of time constraints, but rock was always known as one of the best freestyle talkers in wrestling. Cena's rap was rehearsed whereas you could see legit intensity from the rock as the promo went on.*


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought the Rock's promo last night was really good.

I actually prefered it to the promo from two weeks ago if i'm honest.

It was less about the catchphrases and more personal last night which I prefer.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I thought the Rock's promo last night was really good.
> 
> I actually prefered it to the promo from two weeks ago if i'm honest.
> 
> It was less about the catchphrases and more personal last night which I prefer.


So true. Especially the last sentence made it great :lmao


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

I lol'd when he said..

'The Rock is not a rapper and clearly nor are you'

haha


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Medo said:


> *The funniest thing is that i belivee that Randy Orton cut a better promo than all what Rock and Cena did last night, considering that most people claims that he is boring :lmao*


Yeah...You're definitely high. I've checked around...every major site and review thought the Rock gave a good promo. When does Orton get praised for good promos? I would love to know.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The best part was Miz just leaving Riley for dead. Unfortunately I don´t think WWE thought this would be an effective way to present Miz, but just sloppy booking. Next week Miz will cry about Riley being fired, instead of just hiring somebody else or hiring somebody that hires Riley.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> Fuck Buffalo. They didn't deserve the Rock in person. Crowd was dead.


Let's not go too far...they were chanting Rocky but he overtalked that and made them stop. He made them mark out at the end of the promo for the pure hell of it. So all in all, it was all good and apparently he's about to shock one of these upcoming cities for a LIVE appearance in the next few weeks.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Let's not go too far...they were chanting Rocky but he overtalked that and made them stop. He made them mark out at the end of the promo for the pure hell of it. So all in all, it was all good and apparently he's about to shock one of these upcoming cities for a LIVE appearance in the next few weeks.


Ah he never talked over them as it was a pre-recorded promo.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

darnok said:


> Ah he never talked over them as it was a pre-recorded promo.


I know. You don't understand what I'm saying. They started chanting Rocky pretty hard but the recording kept going and everyone stopped and listened attentively because it's the ROCK, after all.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock's promo was really bad. He was clearly given a thorough script, he said retarded and nonsensical things and it was not at all believable. That being said, it still wasn't as bad as Cena's.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> I know. You don't understand what I'm saying. They started chanting Rocky pretty hard but the recording kept going and everyone stopped and listened attentively because it's the ROCK, after all.


You're right, I didn't understand but now that you've communicated more effectively, I do and I agree. I mirrored them too as when he started talking about the loving the fans, I rolled my eyes but as he went on I could see this promo was pretty close to how he felt. He basically shot down everything Cena claimed with his line about opening the door for everyone else.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

That was a great promo from Rock, very serious and you could tell he really meant what he was saying. How anyone can say cena is anywhere near the level of rock after last night is beyond me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-Rock's promo was bad. It was obvious that it was taped and not live, and IMO it was clear that he had a script to read from. They didn't want him to embarrass Cena further.
-Also Sheamus' burial continues, but I think they're doing it so that he can make a bigger impact when he goes to Smackdown.
-No more Alex Riley. Maybe they've finally given up on the botchmaster.
-Crowd was bad.
-Michael Cole decided to change his character half way through RAW.
-Look at how far Jack Swagger has fallen lmfao.


Overall it was a mediocre-bad RAW. Last match was decent though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I stopped watching after I saw 'The Fall Of Celtic Warrior'.
Fuck you, Kevin Dunn!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

can anyone explain to me, using actual logic, how Miz didn't interfere in the match last night?

i'm being completely serious, and i'm not kidding. i want to know if someone can actually explain it to me in a way that would make sense.


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't think the show was as bad as people here are making out. If the crowd was hot most people here would have a very different opinion. Also before somebody says that the crowd was dead due to a terrible show, the truth is that the crowd was awful from start to finish. A Rock Vs Cena main event wouldn't have received an audible cheer from those in attendance.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I love Punk. From his twitter:

"Tommorow I will go to the gym. Via satellite"

EPIC


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

will94 said:


> I love Punk. From his twitter:
> 
> "Tommorow I will go to the gym. Via satellite"
> 
> EPIC




oh, bitchy..i like lol

cena and punk to unite against rock fakery perhaps? 
i remember that promo (during 600th raw episode?) when punk was in SES, that he hates the rock and his lame movies...

i guess punk is busy with orton at the mo, and the rock/cena/miz is the main focus, but i'd love a punk vs rock promo.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought The Rock´s promo was great for what it was. It would have been much better infront of a live crowd though.
Being pre recorded hurt it a lot. 

And I dont blame the crowd for being quiet during it. They expected The Rock in person, not him on some tron.
WWE is really trying to wait for the Cena/The Rock face to face moment, and I agree that you should wait for it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> I thought The Rock´s promo was great for what it was. It would have been much better infront of a live crowd though.
> Being pre recorded hurt it a lot.
> 
> And I dont blame the crowd for being quiet during it. They expected The Rock in person, not him on some tron.
> WWE is really trying to wait for the Cena/The Rock face to face moment, and I agree that you should wait for it.


the crowd was quiet because it was hanging on his every word.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

will94 said:


> I love Punk. From his twitter:
> 
> "Tommorow I will go to the gym. Via satellite"
> 
> EPIC


Ah CM Punk, what a joker; everyone knows he doesn't go to the gym.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, that RAW wasn't very good at all. Reminded me of a bad edition of Impact with the lack of wrestling, the constant attacks leading to people being injured going into matches, people randomly using phones during matches and a gimmick match main event.

I wouldn't mind the wrestling so much if the segments were good but most of the segments fell flat. I liked the HHH promo, Bourne returning and the Cole/Lawler segment but the Cena/Miz segment was as lame as hell, it is supposed to be the main event of Wrestlemania and it is not doing a good job of that at the moment and The Rock promo was very mediocre too by his standards.

At the minute, they're not doing a good job at building up Wrestlemania. The buildup is too cookie cutter for the biggest show of the year. Come on WWE, pull your finger out.


----------



## Colsworl (Jun 3, 2006)

A very weak edition of RAW indeed. Most things fell flat, including the Rock's promo. The momentum they gained over the past two weeks for the road to Mania was lost last night. They'll need to kickstart that again next week. Hopefully a live Austin appearance (not via satellite) will help boost the show as well.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

will94 said:


> I love Punk. From his twitter:
> 
> "Tommorow I will go to the gym. Via satellite"
> 
> EPIC


:lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Andy362 said:


> Yeah, that RAW wasn't very good at all. Reminded me of a bad edition of Impact with the lack of wrestling, the constant attacks leading to people being injured going into matches, people randomly using phones during matches and a gimmick match main event.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the wrestling so much if the segments were good but most of the segments fell flat. I liked the HHH promo, Bourne returning and the Cole/Lawler segment but the Cena/Miz segment was as lame as hell, it is supposed to be the main event of Wrestlemania and it is not doing a good job of that at the moment and *The Rock promo was very mediocre too by his standards*.
> 
> At the minute, they're not doing a good job at building up Wrestlemania. The buildup is too cookie cutter for the biggest show of the year. Come on WWE, pull your finger out.


 You say that and yet it's all ANYONE, ANYWHERE can talk about when it comes to wrestling right now. Isn't it amazing what one man means to an ENTIRE industry?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Since the RAW was pretty memorable i wrote my thoughts down.

-While HHH’s Promo was good, he pretty much buried everyone else the him and Taker, i normally don’t look out for those things but I mean come on, nothing else matters, he is the only challenge, at Mania only this is gonna matter, the revenge on Sheamus was good gave him some fire and Bourne’s Return was cool, I am not a Fan of his but the Fans exploded.

Then the Cole-Lawler Promo, which was really great, my emotions changed between how good of a Heel Cole is, to really hating him, cause Lawler was in pain, Cole made me wanna punch him, I love when a heel suceed’s to get to me, to make me suspend my disbelief. Swagger looked strong and Lawler really milked it.

-Randy Promo and Match were fine, but nothing special.

-The Miz/Cena Promo was really good, Miz kinda grows on me.

-Skipped the Battle Royal, Bellas as winners, weak.

-Epic Rock Promo, nothing more needs to be said.

-HBK added nicely to the Feud with his Comments.

-Nice Main Event, and furthered the Feud right.

All in all good RAW that Promoted WrestleMania well, but Match Action was almost non existent.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> You say that and yet it's all ANYONE, ANYWHERE can talk about when it comes to wrestling right now. Isn't it amazing what one man means to an ENTIRE industry?


Can you breath alright, you know, with your head so far up Rock's ass and all that? People have criticism about his promo and rightfully so. It wasn't his best.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

Pretty good episode actually. I don't envy that crowd for the amount of videos they had to sit through though. The HHH promo was good in the context of 'him vs. UT', but like everyone else I'm not uber-happy about him burying the locker room. Cole is brilliant, and who better than Swagger to be in his corner? Hope they put out some Cole/Swagger promos. Building slowly towards WM! and looking forward to next week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

philosophyofaknife said:


> Cole is brilliant, and who better than Swagger to be in his corner?


The Miz?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LadyHotrod said:


> The Miz?


*The Miz is already busy that night though... so I can see why they would move on to someone else. Swagger is a good choice.*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Rocks promo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Everything else on the show
Cenas promo on Miz/Riley = One of the worst things I've ever watched, painful and cringeworthy
Cole = Hilarious, but his character makes no sense, i.e laughing at Cena's awful promo
HHH = Decent promo
The Crowd = FUCKING AWFUL

Overall, decent show, Rock once again stole it though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Rocks promo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Everything else on the show
> Cenas promo on Miz/Riley = One of the worst things I've ever watched, painful and cringeworthy
> Cole = Hilarious, but his character makes no sense, i.e laughing at Cena's awful promo
> HHH = Decent promo
> ...


*I think Cole's character makes perfect sense. He's like a normal person who likes some heels and likes some faces. I see nothing wrong with that. I think it's quite brilliant actually. And he plays it perfectly as well.*


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

The only good things on RAW are Punk and Cole. I hate Cole but it's because he's so good at his character. I'm not crazy that they look to be marking "If I can have your attention please" as his cheap heat quote like Vickie's "Excuse me." He doesn't need it if he's not reading from the computer imho. Punk is brilliant. Nuff said on that.

Since the Rock's return I've been intrigued and have actually tuned in. I was turned off by so much last night that i wanted to flip the station though. Same old WWE shitty booking. Sheamus totally buried for no fucking good reason. Hopefully Triple H gives some majory pay back when he's in control since I believe I read Sheamus is his "boy". 

Question: Who the fuck cares about Evan Bourne? 

I thought we were going to see a Henry/Sheamus feud. Was last week the end of that uber mini feud? Fail to WWE creative. The Miz/Cena/Rock thing...Cena's promos are looking awful. Miz's are looking great and he's really shining, esp next to Cena. Not sure why they haven't had the Rock respond to Miz yet. Rock Miz would probably be more money than Rock Cena entertainment wise, although news coverage wise Rock/Cena is money. Rock's promos just don't feel on par, although quite intense, which saves them for me. I think whatever this 'feud' is needs to be contained and explained. It feels like too many fans aren't sure what to expect out of this. I'm a realist and it's obvious we aren't going to get a Rock vs Cena match UNLESS the Rock goes against his straight forward statement that he 'will never wrestle again'. High unlikely especially with agents and a movie career and lots of movies planned. In my opinion Rock needs to be live weekly or nearly weekly, or at least more often than one live apperance up to the point. There needs to be physical interaction of some sort even if there's no match. They could push the Miz involvement as well. I think Cena's role has been poorly planned throughout the build up to Wrestlemania. A face Cena against the Rock does nothing for Cena's career. 

I suppose McGuillicutty is back to FCW after the nauseating punt kick. Jesus Christ it's a running stomp to the head. Maybe they can have him come back as Joe Hennig. Morons....

Did anything else happen on RAW? If it did, and i watched the entirity, it was completely forgettable.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> How many times did The Rock refer to himself in third person in that promo?


You've seen a Rock promo before right?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

kamatose said:


> Question: Who the fuck cares about Evan Bourne?


Obviously the people in the crowd that were dead for everything else during the show, but gave Evan a huge pop when he came out. That's who.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

admiremyclone said:


> One more thing.....*"The Rock is back to scratch a major itch, so enjoy your Fruity Pebbles you yabba-dabba BITCH!"* is better than anything John Cena has ever said in any rap.


QFT. That was an absolutely epic line.

Also, I don't know if anyone has seen Cena's twitter after last night. He retweeted every positive comment he received from his kiddie fans after the show to make it seem like the people are on his side. He even took a shot at Rock mentioning the people. Quite funny, but sad as well. I'm not sure if he's in denial or whether he really think he is or ever will be in Rock's league. Also very sad sad that people think some Slim Shady wannabe in jean shorts cutting a rap about gay people and movies is a good promo. Kind of sad what wrestling has become. Rock's promo last night was terrific. You could tell it was personal to him, all the shots people take at him for leaving the business. He gave us his best for many years and he electrified millions across the world. He earned the opportunity to make millions of dollars in Hollywood without destroying his body anymore in the ring and he took advantage of that, not sure how anyone can begrudge him of that. I know we as fans are selfish, but I think we can all understand why he left. But he has never spoken bad about wrestling, so why all the bitterness from losers like Cena. If Rock had never left, Cena wouldn't even be sniffing anything close to the top spot in the company, he should be glad Rock left. Only reason people should resent Rock is because he left us in the hands of a guy whose sole purpose is to cater to pre-pubescent kids and make poopy jokes.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *I think Cole's character makes perfect sense. He's like a normal person who likes some heels and likes some faces. I see nothing wrong with that. I think it's quite brilliant actually. And he plays it perfectly as well.*


But he was going for, and then against, Miz/Riley in the same match against Cena. That made no sense at all, he has been marking like mad for Miz for two months and acting like a tool, but then changes half way through the match to mark for Cena and go against the Miz and Riley, acting like a face.

Its daft, he needs to stick to either heel or face, they need JR back BIG time.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Cole did mention before the main event started, that even he didn't condone the attack on Daniel Bryan, or something along those lines. So it seems like his whole attitude changed towards the Miz from that moment on. So in all actuality, he was staying in character.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

3.8 rating! How long before those additional viewers tune out? Post-WrestleMania?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

See, you guys including myself can complain these shows suck ass but as long as mindless sheep keep watching it, the WWE could care less about the minority.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Yaba-daba-bitch :lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Dinky420 said:


> 3.8 rating! How long before those additional viewers tune out? Post-WrestleMania?


Post Rock most likely


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Dinky420 said:


> 3.8 rating! How long before those additional viewers tune out? Post-WrestleMania?




Next week. All those viewers who tuned in hoping for The Rock or Austin and a good show saw 2 hours of torture. Even I might not watch next week.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah..Austin will keep the rating high for next week no matter how bad this show was perceived.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Liniert said:


>


bahahahaaha :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So did Triple H caught Sheamus working out with someone else or something?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Great RAW once again, WWE is doing such a good job for the RTWM. 

My favourite wrestler (alongside Angle) once again had an awesome promo, The Rock is always great and once again he drew ratings. Can't wait for him to whoop that yaba-daba bitch.

People's Champion!


----------



## brahmabull_uk (Mar 2, 2011)

My first post so let me start by saying hi.

I have enjoyed the last few weeks of RAW and although I was disappointed that the Elimination Chamber was predictable, they have started to captivate my interest with the follow up since that PPV. I would like to see a bit more physical interaction in next weeks RAW though to move the feuds on further and also would like to see something to set up Money in the bank. They are usually such entertaining matches but always seem to be thrown together at the last minute.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> RAW POLL: Who had the strongest promo on Monday's Raw episode?
> Selection
> Votes
> Triple H (on Undertaker) 11%	76
> ...


Big surprise, eh?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> So did Triple H caught Sheamus working out with someone else or something?


:lmao

*Yea it's kinda wierd the way that Sheamus has been treated lately, come on jobbing to Evan Bourne !*


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

But Sheamus didn't really job to Bourne, he was hit before, thrown into the Guard Rail and got Pedigreed on the Announce Table, after that Bourne Kicked him and gave him his Finish, i don't see how this makes Sheamus look weak.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

To the people who said that Vince is just using The Rock to get Cena over some more... I think you guys were right....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Big surprise, eh?


no surprise there


----------

